# What Isael can do to save itself -?



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

People this thread is an attempt to solve the Israel/Palestinian conflict. And since these Jews chose to call their new country &#8220;Israel&#8221; which is a biblical reference and then settle in Palestine claiming it is their eternal homeland they must also live up to or not God&#8217;s warning to them. 

The Old Testament is actually a repeating cycle of God telling his chosen ones to obey his commandments, covenants and laws and if they do so he will treat them as a peculiar treasure above all people. 

* (Exo 19:5 KJV)  *Now therefore if ye will obey my voice indeed, and keep my covenant*
, then ye shall be a peculiar treasure unto me above all people : for all the earth is mine: 
* (Deu 7:6 KJV) For thou art an holy people unto the LORD thy God: the LORD thy God hath chosen thee to be a special people unto himself , above all people that are upon the face of the earth. 
* (Deu 7:14 KJV) Thou shalt be blessed above all people : there shall not be male or female barren among you, or among your cattle. 

The laws that God sets before them is mercy, forgiveness, kindness and understanding .,.,.,among other things. 

* (Lev 19:33 KJV) And if a stranger sojourn with thee in your land, ye shall not vex him. 
* (Deu 10:19 KJV) Love ye therefore the stranger: for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt. 
* (Lev 19:34 KJV) But the stranger that dwelleth with you shall be unto you as one born among you, and thou shalt love him as thyself ; for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God. 

But should they fail to do the above God spells out what will happen next 

(Deu 28:37 KJV) 
*And thou shalt become an astonishment, a proverb, and a byword , among all nations whither the LORD shall lead thee.*

Folks, we know what happened. They failed in a big way. Their impersonations of a richious people fell short, very short indeed and this is what happened to them. And you now know why. 

*Antisemitism*
 (also spelled anti-semitism or anti-Semitism) is suspicion of, hatred toward, or discrimination against Jews for reasons connected to their Jewish heritage. In a 2005 U.S. governmental report, antisemitism is defined as "hatred toward Jews&#8212;individually and as a group&#8212;that can be attributed to the Jewish religion and/or ethnicity."A person who holds such views is called an "antisemite". 

Antisemitism may be manifested in many ways, ranging from expressions of hatred of or discrimination against individual Jews to organized violent attacks by mobs, or even state police, or military attacks on entire Jewish communities. Extreme instances of persecution include the pogroms which preceded the First Crusade in 1096, the expulsion from England in 1290, the massacres of Spanish Jews in 1391, the persecutions of the Spanish Inquisition, the expulsion from Spain in 1492, the expulsion from Portugal in 1497, various Russian pogroms, the Dreyfus Affair, and the Final Solution by Hitler's Germany and official Soviet anti-Jewish policies. 


The only thing that surprises me is people not seeing this coming or the reasons for it. The blind leading the blind into a rat hole. 

ps Does anyone know how these attitudes could be turned around and peace return to the Holly Lands -? btw I did not create the above I am just reporting it. 

 Tell me what is the solution- ?

-


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 25, 2012)

Israel hardly needs to "save Itself."  With all the international corporations already represented & invested in Israel & more coming, Israel's long term future success is guranteed.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

No one is &#8220;investing&#8221; in Israel. It has nothing to sell, nothing to offer. It gets handouts from the US and without this it would be broke.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> No one is investing in Israel. It has nothing to sell, nothing to offer. It gets handouts from the US and without this it would be broke.



Why is their GDP so large?
Why is GDP so small in Arab countries?


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

Any comments on the scripture I quoted -? 

What&#8217;s up cat got your tongue

-


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

Why is their GDP so large?

What a joke. Israel's GDP stands for GodDumptedPoor us so we begged for handouts and the US handed out lol


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

And thou shalt become an astonishment, a proverb, and a byword , among all nations whither the LORD shall lead thee.

And so it came to be


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Why is their GDP so large?
> 
> What a joke. Israel's GDP stands for GodDumptedPoor us so we begged for handouts and the US handed out lol



Their GDP was about $235 billion last year, about $31,000 per capita.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 25, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> People this thread is an attempt to solve the Israel/Palestinian conflict. And since these Jews chose to call their new country Israel which is a biblical reference and then settle in Palestine claiming it is their eternal homeland they must also live up to or not Gods warning to them.
> 
> The Old Testament is actually a repeating cycle of God telling his chosen ones to obey his commandments, covenants and laws and if they do so he will treat them as a peculiar treasure above all people.
> 
> ...





> The Old Testament is actually a repeating cycle of *God telling* his  chosen ones to obey his commandments, covenants and laws and if they do  so he will treat them as a peculiar treasure above all people.


When you will prove to me that 'God' actually told those things , I'll will give you an answer to your question. 




tooldtocare said:


> No one is investing in Israel. It has nothing to sell, nothing to offer. It gets handouts from the US and without this it would be broke.



Do you have any proof to your claim ?Neh of course not , why would someone need proof to run their mouth about an issue they obviously know nothing about ? 

Israeli GDP is about 240$ Billion , US 'handouts' to Israel is about 3$ billion , that makes it *less than* *0.01%* of Israeli GDP...

LOL! You think Israel would be broke if it's budget were 237 $ Billion ?

United States foreign aid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel

You see this ^^^^ ?
It's called proof ...



> No one is investing in Israel. It has nothing to sell, nothing to offer.


 What a funny man you are ...

In 2010 Israeli exports revenue was around $54.35 billion (That's about *18* *times *the 'handout' amount Israel gets form the US), those export include machinery and equipment, software, cut diamonds, agricultural products,  chemicals, textiles and apparel, military equipment, food.

Economy of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Have you heard about a little company called 'Apple' ? A few months ago they bought an Israeli company named 'Anobit' and now it's the only Apple research and development center outside the US. 

Apple buys Israeli flash storage maker in $500m deal | Technology | guardian.co.uk

Wow, that's a bit awkward ... It seems you were 
*TOTALLY WRONG !*


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 25, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> No one is investing in Israel. It has nothing to sell, *nothing to offer*. It gets handouts from the US and without this it would be broke.



Nothing to offer ?
Really ?



> * Chemistry*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever heard about USB Flashdrive ? well it was invented in Israel...
ICQ ? - Israeli invention ... 

There are many others ... if you care to look ...

List of Israeli inventions and discoveries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Let me ask you this , what have the Arab countries contributed to the world in the last 64 years ?


----------



## JStone (Feb 25, 2012)

Warren Buffett...


> We believe generally in the United States, we believe in ourselves and what a young country can achieve.  Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world.  It's a smaller replica of what has been accomplished here and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about societies that are on the move.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

Someone here lists the names of a few Jews who have contributed to mankind but failed to mention that they don&#8217;t even live in Israel and never did. 

Takeaway the petty donations to this failed abomination and you have pennies to the dollar. It is a failed experiment in masquerading as a holy people, and what a joke it has been. I even laugh at the pictograms posted here. Straight out of midnight horror flicks. 

wow, they fail to listen just as it was written 

Still no suggestions on how to save their souls -?

cause you ain&#8217;t got any

btw Wolverine1984, put some fangs on that mug and it will be complete lol
-


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

(Deu 28:37 KJV) 
And thou shalt become an astonishment, a proverb, and a byword , among all nations whither the LORD shall lead thee.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

Someone here posted &#8220; Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world..,.,.,.

I rolled over laughing at that one, lying is what they do best 

thanks -


----------



## JStone (Feb 25, 2012)

Bill Gates...



> Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution



Warren Buffett...


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't even stop at Israel.  But, if you go looking for brains, for energy and for integrity, Israel is the only stop you make.


 
CNBC...


> When you look at the NASDAQ, companies are listed from around the world.  There's one country, though, that truly stands out and that is Israel


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y]Israel Innovation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 25, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Someone here lists the names of a few Jews who have contributed to mankind but failed to mention that they dont even live in Israel and never did.



All the Jews in the list live in Israel ,If you would look at the source you would know that...
The source is Israeli invention , not Jewish.
Stupid mistake , because this exposes you as a liar.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Israeli_inventions_and_discoveries

But don't let facts mislead you..



The failure to provide evidence to your other claims and ignoring proof that you are wrong , proves you a liar even more...

And I see Sunni Man liked this , not a big surprise , as where lies and deceit are , Sunni Man shortly follows ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 25, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> And I see Sunni Man liked this , not a big surprise , as where lies and deceit are , Sunni Man shortly follows ...


Yes, so I can watch first hand the blatant spin and absurd lies you zionist pukes try to fool everyone with.


----------



## JStone (Feb 25, 2012)

*Warren Buffett*


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't need to stop in Israel.  But, if you're looking for brains, for energy, for integrity, for imagination, it's the only stop you need to make"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbX60Pktzsk]Warren Buffet on Israel - YouTube[/ame]


*Google Israel Research & Development Center [Only Google R&D Center Outside US*] 


> Google's Research and Development Center in Israel - with offices in Haifa and Tel Aviv - is the place to be for software engineers who want to develop the next-generation technologies and push the limits. Here, we build global products and innovate on a large scale.
> 
> Our engineers work on problems in a variety of areas including information-retrieval algorithms, massive scalability and storage solutions, and cool applications that enrich the user experience. We also work extensively on networking systems, advertising systems, and complex transaction systems in consumer applications. We are very proud of the key projects that were launched from our site (see a few examples below). Our teams are leading many projects as well as working with teams globally.
> 
> ...


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfnC0vDx048]Innovation at Google's R&D Center in Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Feb 25, 2012)

*Warren Buffett*...


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't need to stop in Israel.  But, if you're looking for brains, for energy, for integrity, for imagination, it's the only stop you need to make"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbX60Pktzsk]Warren Buffet on Israel - YouTube[/ame]

*Investor's Business Daily: How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark* 


> Israel, a New Jersey-sized nation of 7.5 million people (1.7 million of whom are Arab) filed 7,082 international patents in the five years ending in 2007. By contrast, 28 majority-Muslim nations with almost 1.2 billion people  155 times the population of Israel  were granted 2,071 patents in the same period. Narrowing the comparison to the 17 Muslim nations of the Middle East from Morocco to Iran and down the Arabian Peninsula, the 409 million people in that region generated 680 patents in five years.
> This means that the Arab and Iranian world produced about one patent per year for every 3 million people, compared with Israel's output of one annual patent for every 5,295 people, an Israeli rate some 568 times that of Israel's neighbors and sometime enemies.
> 
> The awarding of Nobel Prizes in the quantitative areas of chemistry, economics and physics shows a similar disparity, with five Israeli winners compared with one French Algerian (a Jew who earned the prize for work done in France) and an Egyptian-American (for work done at Caltech in California).
> ...


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

(Deu 11:26 KJV)   *I set before you this day a blessing and a curse*;

 (Exo 19:5 KJV) Now therefore,  if ye will obey my voice indeed, and keep my covenant, then ye shall be a peculiar treasure unto me above all people: for all the earth is mine:
 (Deu 28:58 KJV)   *If thou wilt not observe to do all the words of this law  that are written in this book*, that thou mayest fear this glorious and fearful name, THE LORD THY GOD;
 (Deu 28:64 KJV)  *And the  LORD shall scatter thee among all people, from the one end of the earth even unto the other*; and there thou shalt serve other gods, which neither thou nor thy fathers have known, even wood and stone.
 (Deu 28:25 KJV)  The LORD shall cause thee to be smitten before thine enemies: thou shalt go out one way against them, and flee seven ways before them:  *and shalt be removed into all the kingdoms of the earth.*

The Lord said if you do not harkin to my word I will  &#8220;scatter you from one end of the earth even unto other&#8221;

 Subsequent exile for almost two thousand years, the Jews scattered throughout the world

http://www.simpletoremember.com/vitals/world-jewish-population.htm

The Lord said if you do not harkin to my word I will &#8220;curse you&#8221;

 Persecution of Jews  has occurred on numerous occasions and at widely different geographical locations. As well as being a major component in Jewish history

Persecution of Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Lord said if you do not Harkin to my word you &#8220;shalt be removed into all the kingdoms of the earth&#8221;:

 According to a 2002 study by the Jewish Agency, b "the number of Jews in the world is declining at an average of 50,000 per year."

Jewish population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Looking at history it is clear enough that the Lord decided that they did not disserve the milk and honey promised but something else. *Now you tell me what that is and above all how can they get His grace back-?*

-


----------



## JStone (Feb 25, 2012)

*Warren Buffett*...


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't need to stop in Israel.  But, if you're looking for brains, for energy, for integrity, for imagination, it's the only stop you need to make"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbX60Pktzsk]Warren Buffet on Israel - YouTube[/ame]


*Wall Street Journal: Google to Launch Start-Up Incubator in Israel *Google to Launch Start-up Incubator in Israel - Digits - WSJ



> Google is setting up an &#8220;incubator&#8221; for technology start-ups in Israel, one of several ways the California-based Internet giant is trying to get an early look at innovations
> 
> Numerous technology giants including Yahoo, Microsoft, Cisco Systems, Intel, AT&T, and Hewlett-Packard also have offices or research centers in Israel.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ1Q761ODbE]Google to set up startup incubator in Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

In The Seductive Melodrama Of Eternal Struggle And Death.

According to a 2002 study by the Jewish Agency, "the number of Jews in the world is declining at an average of 50,000 per year." 

Jewish population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

And then there were none -


----------



## JStone (Feb 25, 2012)

*Warren Buffett*...


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't need to stop in Israel.  But, if you're looking for brains, for energy, for integrity, for imagination, it's the only stop you need to make"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbX60Pktzsk]Warren Buffet on Israel - YouTube[/ame]


*Apple Israel, First Development Center Outside US*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA4wnqRAuhI]Apple to set up Israel development center - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH1mYikmYzo]Apple to Acquire Anobit? - YouTube[/ame]


> Apple today confirmed earlier reports it has acquired Israel-based flash memory startup Anobit....which makes flash memory technology found in the iPhone, iPad, and MacBook Air.. The deal was reported to be worth $400 million to $500 million. Apple confirms Anobit acquisition | Apple - CNET News


----------



## 72VirginCamels (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this another one of these religious Jew haters?  Shouldn't you be burning a cross on your front porch, DORK?


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

Warren Buffett...&#8221; If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't need to stop in Israel. But, if you're looking for brains, for energy, for integrity, for imagination, it's the only stop you need to make"
&#8220;

Now I read the script so give me my damn money !!!

lol -


----------



## 72VirginCamels (Feb 25, 2012)

What Israel can do is nuke the shit out of ur beloved IslamoNazis?!


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

When you took that picture of the camel did you kill the Muslim that owned it before or afterwards?

just curious -


----------



## JStone (Feb 25, 2012)

*Warren Buffett...*


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't need to stop in Israel.  But, if you're looking for brains, for energy, for integrity, for imagination, it's the only stop you need to make"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbX60Pktzsk]Warren Buffet on Israel - YouTube[/ame]


*Intel Israel, Only Intel R&D Centers Outside US.
Intel Israel Designed the Pentium and Centrino Microprocessors That Power 90% Of The World's Computers*



> Located on Israel's Mediterranean coast, Haifa is home to Intel's Israel Development Center (IDC), as well as a sales and marketing support office. IDC was established in 1974 as Intel's first development center outside the United States. Multi-disciplinary teams at this center develop very large-scale integration (VLSI) components, VLSI CAD tools and software technologies.  The pioneering 8088 processor, Intel® math coprocessors, the i860® XP processor, Ethernet communication chips, and cache and memory controllers are a few of the more than 50 products designed in IDC. IDC led the invention and development of the Intel® Pentium® processor with MMX technology, launched by Intel in early 1997, the Intel® Centrino Mobile Technology, launched in early 2003, and now develops Intel's future mobile microprocessors.
> 
> The IDC networking group develops advanced networking components enabling Intel and third parties to develop the most advanced PC connectivity solutions for LAN and broadband access. The CAD tool group develops logic and performance verification tools and more for Intel's chip designers, providing software tools for programming the most highly advanced processors. The software group develops software technologies and products.
> Jobs at Intel - Israel, Haifa


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvjyF6bbwco]A tour of Intel IT's Data Center at Israel - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9dbvSsUqKI]INTEL IN ISRAEL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 25, 2012)

MJB12741 said:


> Israel hardly needs to "save Itself."  With all the international corporations already represented & invested in Israel & more coming, Israel's long term future success is guranteed.





then comes the puking -


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

One last passing note. 



Who was Moses and the great exodus?

Moses was living in Egypt when he murders a man in the street. Before the Egyptians can catch this murderer he takes his followers and flees Egypt [ GREAT EXODUS ] and takes his people into Palestine where he creates an army of murderers, people just like himself and kills his way into fame. 

-


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> One last passing note.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem ignorant of the fact that Muslims believe that Moses was a prophet of Allah. But then again you seem to be ignorant of a great deal of things...


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

You post about Israel's money train but nothing about its efforts to foster peace in the Middle East. You would think these Zions believe money will guarantee their entrance into heaven. 

Not likely, no not even close. But this guy  loves ya 

-


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

It is not my fault that folks missed the part where Moses murders this man in cold blood and then flees with his coherts. This part is never mentioned and in fact when I was a child, a student in a religious school no one mentioned it there either. But the truth is he was a Murderer. 

Facts are facts are facts 

-


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> It is not my fault that folks missed the part where Moses murders this man in cold blood and then flees with his coherts. This part is never mentioned and in fact when I was a child, a student in a religious school no one mentioned it there either. But the truth is he was a Murderer.
> 
> Facts are facts are facts
> 
> -



LOL ! Man ,you wouldn't know a fact if it were standing in front of you with a big glowing sign that says 'fact'. 

You were caught in a lie, when you said that the Jewish people I posted about didn't live in Israel ... Facts didn't seem to bother you back then ... 

And another thing ... Personally I don't really care about Moses ... but for the sake of the 'facts' that you love so much I think it's funny that you forgot to mention that Moses kills an Egyptian slaver to protect an abused man ... But like I said before ... you could not care less about facts...


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

I would like to debate you on the general Israel/Palestine topic but if you want to be Moses&#8217; defender in court the charges are as follows:
[1] murders a man in the street
[2] flees the scene and takes his followers with him 

If Moses was acting as a concerned citizen trying to protect a fellow Egyptian then why did he flee-?

And last but not least if he was witnessing a crime in the street why didn&#8217;t he go to the authorities and ask them for help instead of taking it upon himself and murders this man-?

When I was a child my first encounter with this portion of the bible was short and sweet with the bearded Moses leading his follow &#8220;slaves&#8221; out of Egypt where God helps Moses by drawing the Egyptians who were pursuing him. (because he murdered a man in the street)

Now present your defense and then I will post my rebuttal and then the jury will decide but I do reserve a response before final judgment


-


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > And I see Sunni Man liked this , not a big surprise , as where lies and deceit are , Sunni Man shortly follows ...
> ...









It's easy to see.  

Green = Muslims
Red = Jews


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 26, 2012)

And the posting of the off topic map proves what??


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...


This map tells me that only 6 million Jews have 1.5 billion Moslems surrounded. Helps to keep all those Jihadists under close scrutiny.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

I read this post on another thread, what do you say about it ?


_ &#8220;No, the thing they have in common is that they are all ignorant. Ethnicity/culture is utterly irrelevant.&#8221;_

http://talk.notthetalk.com/discussion/listfrom/1409973

I concede your point. My point of view in this has been corrected and all I can say is thanks. 

I do agree  _&#8220;Ethnicity/culture is utterly irrelevant.&#8221;_

Only there is just one reservation that it&#8217;s commonality cannot be denied. 

The &#8220;citizens&#8221; of Israel are all Jewish. 

These Jewish folks spit on Christians and Muslims alike. For them they treat the both the same. When the Christian world community figures this out all hell is going to break out. 

*"Jerusalem's Dirty Little Secret"*
_October 22, 2004_

* It has been Jerusalem's dirty little secret for decades: * Orthodox yeshiva students and *other Jewish residents vandalizing churches and spitting on Christian clergyman as they walk along the narrow*, ancient stone streets of the Old City.

Jerusalem's Dirty Little Secret

Can someone here explain this in a rational way or will you cone head respond with more innuendos, slang and mumbo jumbo instead?

-


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> I would like to debate you on the general Israel/Palestine topic but if you want to be Moses defender in court the charges are as follows:
> [1] murders a man in the street
> [2] flees the scene and takes his followers with him
> 
> ...


LOL It's funny how you don't have nothing to say about you being caught in a lie ... 



> I would like to debate you on the general Israel/Palestine topic


Debate away ... so far you offered only hearsay without evidence and baseless accusations ...



> If Moses was acting as a concerned citizen trying to protect a fellow Egyptian then why did he flee-?
> 
> And last but not least if he was witnessing a crime in the street why  didnt he go to the authorities and ask them for help instead of taking  it upon himself and murders this man-?


Pardon my french , but are you retarded ? 
You are talking as thought Ancient Egypt is Modern day USA ... 
You think they had police , Justice system? Lawyers ? Basic human rights ?
Ancient Egypt was nothing like modern day USA, and Moses saved a Jewish slave , not an Egyptian...

In the Nazi regime if someone would kill a Nazi to save a Jew , you think It would be wise for this person to wait for the authorities ? 
Or during the time blacks were slaves in America , you think if a black guy would kill a white guy to save a black guy , it would be wise to wait for the authorities ? Don't be absurd.



> When I was a child my first encounter with this portion of the bible was  short and sweet with the bearded Moses leading his follow slaves out  of Egypt where God helps Moses by drawing the Egyptians who were  pursuing him. (because he murdered a man in the street)


Well why is it my problem that you got the Disney version ? 
Anyway you claim ,they were chasing him and *thousands of his followers* with *an army* because he murdered one man ? ... Indeed your logic is impeccable, you should be a detective. Pharaoh didn't care at all about *all  Egyptian firstborns* killed by 'God' and the other 9 plagues of Egypt , indeed all he cared about was the one man Moses killed before Moses even met Pharaoh... Impeccable logic !


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2012)

> These Jewish folks spit on Christians and Muslims alike. For them they treat the both the same. When the Christian world community figures this out all hell is going to break out.



Israel treats Christians and Muslims equally because they are equally not Jews.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

Your map is telling. In a period of thousands of years the Jewish population has bloomed to over 11 million while Christians and Muslims number in the billions. 

What happened, and don&#8217;t tell me they invented the condom too ?

-


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

Ps should I be using this icon -? I know they be nice to look at but is it appropriate to the discussion ?

-


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> > These Jewish folks spit on Christians and Muslims alike. For them they treat the both the same. When the Christian world community figures this out all hell is going to break out.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel treats Christians and Muslims equally because they are equally not Jews.



Israel treats Christians and Muslims equally because they are equal, but not Jews.  I know you don't understand this because there's not much inclusion with Islam and yes, it's the Muslims in the arena who are attempting to dissolve Israel. Not Christians. You have only one wish. To superimpose a virtual (non real) state of the "Palestinian Partition Partial Portion" (the fully dissolved partition of Palestine, that is) over the real state of Israel. 





Afghanistan	29,047,000	99.8 Muslim
Algeria	        34,780,000	98.2 Muslim

List of countries by Muslim population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And the world can see what happens to other beliefs and peoples when Islam takes an area over.



Israel says, "Thanks, but no thanks".


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 26, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> > These Jewish folks spit on Christians and Muslims alike. For them they treat the both the same. When the Christian world community figures this out all hell is going to break out.
> 
> 
> Israel treats Christians and Muslims equally because they are equally not Jews.


Indeed,Israel treats Muslims and Christians equally just as it treats Jews ... 

On the other hand :


> In the voluminous commentaries on the Middle East today very little  attention has been given to the *sad fate of Christians in the Arab and  Muslim countries*. Even less attention has been paid to the contrast  between the treatment of Christians in Israel and their treatment in  Arab countries. *In Israel Christians have religious freedom and their  numbers have increased. In Arab countries the religious freedom of  Christians is restricted and their number has been reduced because of  harassment, fear, and persecution.*


The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians | The Counter Jihad Report

But don't let facts get in the way of your lies ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > > These Jewish folks spit on Christians and Muslims alike. For them they treat the both the same. When the Christian world community figures this out all hell is going to break out.
> ...



The Counter Jihad Report? Good source.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

Facts are facts are facts and changing the subject as you have tried to do changes nothing of what I said

Arafat was married to a Christian

You will not find one Jew married to a Christian

Rabbi David Rosen is a talented and respected rabbi, originally from the UK. Since in some circles it seems to be  more encouraged to spit on Christian clergymen than build bridges (this week's events in the Old City), Rabbi Rosen is unpopular with Eskin and his ilk. 

Rabbi David Rosen

 It has been Jerusalem's dirty little secret for decades:  Orthodox yeshiva students and other Jewish residents vandalizing churches and spitting on Christian clergyman as they walk along the narrow, ancient stone streets of the Old City.

Jerusalem's Dirty Little Secret

Christians say ultra-Orthodox Jewish students spit at them or at the ground when they pass. There have also been acts of vandalism against statues of the Virgin Mary. 

Ultra-orthodox Jews 'must stop religious abuse' | World news | The Observer

You can not find one incident where Muslims spit on Christians but you can find countless incidents where Orthodox Jews spit on Christians. 

They are wolves in sheep clothing!!! 

-


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Your links don't support your view.  You put words in the mouth of Rabbi Rosen, show a link that says who he is and then post a revisionist link.

Jerusalem's Dirty Little Secret  (hxxp://wxw.revisionisthistory.org/talmud1.html)  



Edit:

You know you're winning when the socks come flying in using the same syntax.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

It is all there, spitting on Christians by Jews is easy enough to find. 

Try Google

Google

-


----------



## Marie888 (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> People this thread is an attempt to solve the Israel/Palestinian conflict. And since these Jews chose to call their new country &#8220;Israel&#8221; which is a biblical reference and then settle in Palestine claiming it is their eternal homeland they must also live up to or not God&#8217;s warning to them.
> 
> The Old Testament is actually a repeating cycle of God telling his chosen ones to obey his commandments, covenants and laws and if they do so he will treat them as a peculiar treasure above all people.
> 
> ...




The solution is for each soul (whether Jewish or not) to call upon the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ.  



> Romans 10:13
> For whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved.





> John 14:6
> Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.




It's already foretold what will happen.  And things are lining up for it to happen.  Yes, Armageddon.  Though I don't know how, when, or who the players are, but all hell is going to break lose on earth.  Like never before seen.

We want to be on the right side.  The only "right" side is Jesus Christ.  Because He is the only way we are redeemed.  We cannot redeem ourselves, in fact the liar, Satan, will try to make people believe we can.   It's impossible, we all have fallen short, we all have sinned.  Through Jesus Christ alone are we made righteous.  His Word is clear.

And we only need to look around us to see where the "world" is heading.  




> Zechariah 14
> 1Behold, the day of the LORD cometh, and thy spoil shall be divided in the midst of thee.
> 
> 2For I will gather all nations against Jerusalem to battle; and the city shall be taken, and the houses rifled, and the women ravished; and half of the city shall go forth into captivity, and the residue of the people shall not be cut off from the city.
> ...




The LORD is returning.  When, I don't know.  But Jerusalem is right smack dab in the middle of it all.

Then, we'll all, who trust in the LORD, will have the same KING.  The KING of kings.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

Marie888 posted We cannot redeem ourselves

I was going to respond to the above post by pointing out that in the Bible it states God helps those who help themselves but when I checked my source this is what I found:

_The phrase "God helps those who help themselves" is a popular motto that emphasizes the importance of self-initiative.
*The phrase originated in ancient Greece*, occurring in approximately equivalent form as the moral to one of Aesop's Fables, Hercules and the Waggoner, and later in the great tragedy authors of ancient Greek drama. Although it has been commonly attributed to Benjamin Franklin, the modern English wording appears earlier in Algernon Sidney's work.
The phrase is often mistaken for a Bible quote, but it appears nowhere in the Bible. Some Christians have criticized the expression as being contrary to the Bible's message of God's grace._
God helps those who help themselves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I believe the above commentator has totally missed the point. It is a metaphor not a literal statement. God tells us what we must do to get His Grace and that is through our actions, hence God helps those who help themselves. 

ps I am not so sure folks in "ancient Greece" believed in the God of the KJV. Making the above definition a bit off topic 

- 

-


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> It is all there, spitting on Christians by Jews is easy enough to find.
> 
> Try Google
> 
> ...



You are funny indeed  !
There are religious fanatics everywhere ... Jews are not an exception.

But the act of individuals does not reflect the behavior of a whole group, so I don't see your point ... 

OJ Simpson Killed a girl , does it mean all Americans are murderers ? 
If he was Christian does it mean that all Christians are murders ?
Your argument holds no water ... 

Besides other religions do much worse than spitting 


> *12-Year-Old Christian Girl Gang Raped and Tortured Until She Converted to Islam*


12-Year-Old Christian Girl Gang Raped and Tortured Until She Converted to Islam - International Business Times


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Facts are facts are facts and changing the subject as you have tried to do changes nothing of what I said
> 
> Arafat was married to a Christian
> 
> ...



I know Jews married to Christians.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 26, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Indeed the source may be biased ... I took my cue from you as you often post biased sources as evidence ... 

However you are right, biased sources can't be trusted so my question is this ,Are you saying that Christians are not prosecuted in Muslim countries and they have total religious freedoms ?


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

[/quote]You are funny indeed  !
There are religious fanatics everywhere ... Jews are not an exception. But the act of individuals does not reflect the behavior of a whole group, so I don't see your point ... 





> Your post was full of examples of other wrong doings as if this will overshadow my point. Sorry but I can see through your smoke screen. I have been reading and listening to the US news for a very long time and nowhere, not anywhere has our news ever reported on Jews spitting on Christians or Christian Church's being vandalized by Jews.
> 
> No not even once. If there is a conspirace to maniupulate the news this is it.
> 
> -


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Facts are facts are facts and changing the subject as you have tried to do changes nothing of what I said
> 
> Arafat was married to a Christian
> 
> You will not find one Jew married to a Christian



Liar , but this won't be the first lie for you ... 

David Arquette married Courteny cox (He is Jewish and she is not)








There are many other examples ... Numerous Jews were married to Christans in Nazi Germany (The Germans didn't like it very much)


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow you dug really deep and found a second marriage between a Jew and a Christian. 

_David Arquette married Courteny cox (He is Jewish and she is not)_

She is one beauty too -

This is not a debate that I care to participate in no more 

see ya -


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 26, 2012)

What , you are going ? 
But that's only the second lie I caught you in ... 
Well , I'm sure you have many more lies to tell ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 26, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



We are not talking about Muslim countries. Palestine is one of the most "western" countries in the ME. Religion is only an issue for hard core fanatics as it is in many other places.

The mayor of Ramallah is a Christian woman. She was elected in a Muslim majority city. A Christian was elected to parliament *in Gaza.* A Christian woman sat in the cabinet of the Hamas led government.

Israeli police prevented Christians from celebrating Easter in East Jerusalem.

Christians celebrated Easter in the West Bank without a cop in sight.

Christians celebrated Easter in Gaza without a cop in sight.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Wow you dug really deep and found a second marriage between a Jew and a Christian.
> 
> _David Arquette married Courteny cox (He is Jewish and she is not)_
> 
> ...



You were debating?


----------



## 72VirginCamels (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> You post about Israel's money train but nothing about its efforts to foster peace in the Middle East. You would think these Zions believe money will guarantee their entrance into heaven.
> 
> Not likely, no not even close. But this guy  loves ya
> 
> -


Of course some people believe that Jew hate guarantees them a place in heaven.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is a thread that says it 

NOTtheTalk - Anti-Semitism where did it come from? (International)


What say you ? -


----------



## Liability (Feb 26, 2012)

Somebody doesn't like Jooooooz or Israel.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

[/quote]_Of course some people believe that Jew hate guarantees them a place in heaven.[/_QUOTE]

What folks -?

-


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> Somebody doesn't like Jooooooz or Israel.



Besides seeing yourself in the mirrow who in the hell are you referring tooo ?

-


----------



## Liability (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody doesn't like Jooooooz or Israel.
> ...



You ought to be able quote the post(s) of mine which have supposedly led you to the conclusion that I have a problem with Jewish people or with Israel.

Sorry, but who and what you are is so clear, that what you say loses any shred of credibility.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 26, 2012)

Surely you do know this is a religious war perpetrated by Muslims ? 

Perpetuated by Muslims ?

Even to the last day you cannot help but tell another lie

How sad -

btw this wasnt yesterday my sweet plump dumpling 

The Hypocrisy of the Middle East Conflict 

Americans only get one side of the story and it seems so do the Israelis. They lie to themselves and US.

Israeli FM Says Israel does not Target Civilians as Palestinian Civilians Victimized by Israeli Warplanes September 7, 2003 

Salvan Shalom, Israeli Foreign Minister, was quoted as saying Sunday to Israeli Radio, Arabic Service, that Israel does not target Palestinian civilians when striking Palestinian Intifada activists.

http://www.ipc.gov.ps/ipc_e/ipc_e-1/e_News/news2003/2003-09/029.html

The Jews Murder a 7-year-old boy

 Mohammed fell dead, still clutching his piece of bread. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/israel/Story/0,2763,1112
055,00.html

Boy of 17, shot by Israeli soldiers, left bleeding overnight to die*September 8, 2003

The bullet ridden corpse of Mohammad Abdullah Abu al-Husni , was found yesterday morning near the town of Jabaliya, where he lived in Gaza.

http://www.palestinemonitor.org/updates/left_to_di
e.htm 

Chris McGrealThe Guardian28 July 2003

 Haneen, who was eight years old, had been shot twice in the head by an Israeli soldier as she walked down the street in Khan Yunis refugee camp with her mother , Lila Abu Selmi. Almost every day here the Israelis shoot at random, so when you hear it you get inside as quickly as possible," says Mrs Selmi. "Haneen went to the grocery store to buy some crisps. When the shooting started, I came out to find her. 

She was coming down the street and ran to me and hugged me, crying, 'Mother, mother'. Two bullets hit her in the head, one straight after the other. She was still in my arms and she died." 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,3604,1007051,
00.html

 Israel Baby is born then dies Ha'aretz*September 11, 2003*Birth and death at the checkpointhttp://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/338937.htmlAn eight-year-old Palestinian girl shot dead by Israeli troops in the central Gaza Strip was killed while showing off her new school uniform to friends , the youngster's grieving mother said today.

http://www.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,4057,71
27339%255E1702,00.html

 Three shot in the back by Israeli snipers, one a 15-year-old boy 

Siege off NablusJanuary, 2004

Two men and a boy were killed by Israeli military fire since this morning. The first, Amjad Bilal Masri is a 15 year old boy who was shot while standing in front of his house. The sniper bullet hit Amjad in the back. 

He died on his way to the hospital. The second is Amer Kathym Arafat who was also shot in the back by a sniper bullet. The third is Rouhi Hazem Shouman, 25 who was also shot in the back by a sniper.

http://www.palestinemonitor.org/appeals/lift_the_s
iege.htm

  I have never before watched soldiers entice children like mice into a trap and murder them for sport." From Khan Yunis refugee camp, Gaza, Palestine. The Diary of journalist Christopher Hedges ("Gaza Diary"). 

http://www.ariga.com/5763/2003-01-19-windowsnewsletter.shtml

Yahoo! Groups

 Israeli Army to investigate 'trophy photos' of dead Palestinians. 

by Tom Regan | csmonitor.comThe Christian Science MonitorNovember 22, 2004

http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/1122/dailyUpdate.htm
l



What is there left to say ? -


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Surely you do know this is a religious war perpetrated by Muslims ?
> 
> Perpetuated by Muslims ?
> 
> ...


Well, for one thing each link you provided either wouldn't open, said error-not found or said server failed to locate. Try some different impartial links.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 26, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> *Wow you dug really deep and found a second marriage between a Jew and a Christian. *
> 
> _David Arquette married Courteny cox (He is Jewish and she is not)_
> 
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 26, 2012)

From: To old
Takeaway the petty donations to this failed abomination and you have pennies to the dollar. It is a failed experiment in masquerading as a holy people, and what a joke it has been. I even laugh at the pictograms posted here. Straight out of midnight horror flicks. 
wow, they fail to listen just as it was written 
Still no suggestions on how to save their souls -?
cause you aint got any



The title of this thread suggests that Israel must take certain actions to save itself yet all of the author's [To-old] posts claim that Jews, not Israel, must take these actions. To-old seems to be hiding his true feelings behind code words. If you mean Jews, To-old, say Jews [unless, of course, you're To-old].


----------



## 72VirginCamels (Feb 26, 2012)

Anti semtism is a mental illness. In your case it comes from your early childhood, famiy environment, upbringing, schools, religious teachings, in short it is learned behavior. Pigs will raise piglets to continue being pigs.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 27, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



LOL 


> Palestine is one of the most "western" countries in the ME.


Really ? 


> research on domestic violence in some Arab countries has provided  considerable evidence to debunk the myth that wife-battering affects  only a small percentage of women. In Egypt, the Egyptian Demographic and Health Survey of 1995 (El Zanaty et al., 1996), conducted among a national random sample of 14, 779 women, indicated that *one out of three Egyptian women ever married has been beaten at least once since marriage and one
> third of those were abused during pregnancy.* *In Palestine*, two national surveys were undertaken in the West Bank and Gaza Strip using
> systematic random samples of respectively 2,410 (1994) and 1,334 (1995) married Palestinian women (Haj Yahia, 2001). The results showed that up to *34%* of women participating in the first survey and *37%* of those participating in the second survey *reported having experienced one or more acts of physical violence at least once during the 12 months*


This is from the Archive of women's heath.
Violence against women in Arab and Islamic countries.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

Are those numbers true to the 'lesser' western countries ?

In what 'lesser' western countries does that happen ?


> Execution of the pig at the hands of the al-Qassam Brigades.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjI_5A7z0u4&feature=player_embedded"]&#x202b;[/ame]

And a final question , how many western countries do this ?






Yes , the 'Most' western country indeed ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 27, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



You jumped off of Christians onto women, but that's OK. Perhaps you can get back to Christians later.

I do not know the numbers in the west but they are bad enough to create domestic violence laws. That would not happen if it were not a problem.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyCB-ULChV4]Jordan's Queen Rania on Arab women - YouTube[/ame]

However, Queen Rania stated that one in three women *worldwide* experience violence. That is in line with the numbers for Egypt and Palestine.

I await your response on my post about Palestinian Christians.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 27, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


First of all your statment said that Palestine is the most 'Western' country in the middle east ...(Which is not true as i showed you above...) You did not say that Palestine is the most Christian friendly country in the ME... So you opened the door for this...




> I do not know the numbers in the west but *they are bad enough to create  domestic violence laws.* That would not happen if it were not a problem.


This is a very weak argument, laws are the reflection of society, and they show what this society would and would not tolerate. Thus making a law stating that domestic violence is illegal means that this kind of behavior is intolerable for this society (True for western countries.) 

Australia is the country with the lowest homicide rate in the year (2010) This means that murder is not a common problem in Australia.
* By your logic* , this would mean that *Australia should not outlaw homicide* ? This is absurd.

The fact that some countries don't have laws against domestic violence shows that the society in that country do not consider this to be a problem. 
In Palestinian law page it states that:


> According to Article 4:
> 
> Islam is the official religion in Palestine. Respect and sanctity of all other heavenly religions shall be maintained.
> *The principles of Islamic Shari'a shall be the main source of legislation.*
> Arabic shall be the official language.


Palestinian law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm sure you know that one of the aspects of Sharia law is the prohibition the use of intoxicants (alcohol/drug use).
So it would not be a big surprise if there was a Palestinian law that banns alcohol , and no law against domestic violence.
So the society is basically saying "We will not tolerate drinking of alcohol , but domestic violence ... well I guess we are OK with that ...".



> Israeli police prevented Christians from celebrating Easter in East Jerusalem.
> 
> Christians celebrated Easter in the West Bank without a cop in sight.
> 
> Christians celebrated Easter in Gaza without a cop in sight.


Do you have the link to show why Israeli police had prevented the Easter celebrations ? 

Anyway , are you equating not being able celebrate Easter to this : 



> *Slain Church leader*
> 
> In April 2007, one of Gaza Baptist Church's leaders, Rami Ayyad, was  *kidnapped*, *publicly beaten, and murdered* by unidentified Islamic  militants.[16][17][18] Ayyadthe first Palestinian Christian in living memory to be *murdered for his religious faith*[1][19]had been the manager of Gaza's only Christian bookstore, The Teacher's Bookshop.[20][12] Following Ayyad's death, *authorities advised Pastor Massad to relocate in order to ensure the safety of himself and his family*.[4] As a result of the violence, regular attendance at the church was adversely affected in following months.[21][22]


Gaza Baptist Church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

How many Christians were advised by the authorities of Israel to leave to ensure their safety ? And for that matter , how many Christians where *brutally murdered* just for being christian by Israeli militants?


PS,
I have the out-most respect for Queen Rania and King Abdullah of Jordan, if all Arab countries were moving in the direction she said it would be better for everyone especial Arab women.


----------



## Douger (Feb 27, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> > Why is their GDP so large?
> ...



GDP = *private consumption* + gross investment + *government spending* + (exports &#8722; imports)

Govt spending includes the welfare coming directly from the Fallen Empires(including the queen whores), Donations from the multitude of Zionist(Nazi) orgs around the world, etc.
Keep in mind IsNtReal is full of hooked nosed fatcats that got there long after they made their money. They do plenty of spending and jetsetting, running those numbers up.

It's like the idiots posting about " YAYYYY Auto sales" That has nothing to do with the conditions in the empire. It's corporate success and has nothing to do with Walmart Shoppers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 27, 2012)

Douger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...



GDP isn't related to production?


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 27, 2012)

Douger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...





> In the situation where GDP is defined as the value of the *final goods  and services* (as in the first definition), the value of intermediate  goods is not counted. GDP also does not count production in the  household chores or voluntary work done by social workers and charity  institutions. Furthermore, *GDP does not count philanthropic actions such  as giving gifts or charity donation.*





> Govt spending includes the welfare coming directly from the Fallen Empires(including the queen whores)


 You know , Proof is not a dirty word ... 

In summation, You did not present any statement of substance, the formula for GDP is correct but other then that , you have nothing.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

Israel is recreated and strong.  Israel will do what it needs to in order to survive.  Our Samson tells us so.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Israel is recreated and strong.  Israel will do what it needs to in order to survive.  Our Samson tells us so.



What Israel can do is erase its existance from all maps and the Zions living there should move back to where they came from assuming they would be welcome. If not sneak across the US/Mexico border and become a Mexian. 

-


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

for all you Zionists who post here please, please answer the following question:

 Lev 19:34 KJV) But the stranger that dwelleth with you shall be unto you as one born among you,* and thou shalt love him as thyself *for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God. 

 Where is the love--?

You are a core Zion show us an example of this love -?

-


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is recreated and strong.  Israel will do what it needs to in order to survive.  Our Samson tells us so.
> ...



^^ That's your wish and fantasy.  Something like the fantasy of the Palestinian Virtual State.


Yet Israel is recreated = Fact
Yet Israel is strong = Fact (2nd strike capability)
Yet Israel will do what they need to in order to survive (as any country would) = Fact
Yet the Samson Option tells us that this is so = Fact

Just because Israel wants to make a fully negotiated peace with the entire Arabian Peninsula including the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians and allow a country to be created next to them does in no way mean that they are ready to lie down either.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

_Just because Israel wants to make a fully negotiated peace with the entire Arabian Peninsula including the Arabs who call themselves Palestinians and allow a country to be created next to them_

The above is nothing but a lie. But that is what these cone heads are famous for 

_ does in no way mean that they are ready to lie down either._

You dont have to die, just move far, far away. My bet is Alaska would donate a glassier for your new homeland. 

-


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

Yet Israel is created and real. 
Palestine is a virtual state and not real.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Yet Israel is created and real.
> Palestine is a virtual state and not real.



You people are just as clueless as the Republicons trying to run for President of the USA. I cannot put it in a clearer way than just to say they are CRAZY

_ The first clear use of the term *Palestine *to refer to the region synonymous with that defined in modern times was in 5th century BC Ancient Greece. Herodotus wrote of a 'district of Syria, called Palaistinê" in The Histories, the first historical work clearly defining the region, which included the Judean mountains and the Jordan Rift Valley. Approximately a century later, Aristotle used a similar definition in Meteorology, writing "Again if, as is fabled, there is a lake in *Palestine*, such that if you bind a man or beast and throw it in it floats and does not sink, this would bear out what we have said. They say that this lake is so bitter and salt that no fish live in it and that if you soak clothes in it and shake them it cleans them," understood by scholars to be a reference to the Dead Sea. Later writers such as Polemon and Pausanias also used the term to refer to the same region. *This usage was followed by Roman writers* such as Ovid, Tibullus, Pomponius Mela, Pliny the Elder, Dio Chrysostom, Statius, Plutarch as well as Roman Judean writers Philo of Alexandria and Josephus. Other writers, such as Strabo, a *prominent Roman-era geographer *(although he wrote in Greek), referred to the region as Coele-Syria around 10-20 CE  *The term was first used to denote an official province in c.135 CE*, when the Roman authorities, following the suppression of the Bar Kokhba Revolt, combined Iudaea Province with Galilee and other surrounding cities such as Ashkelon to form "Syria Palaestina" (Syria *Palaestina*)_

Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know the above is a lot of words and some of the words are longer than five letters so please read it slowly and get your mom to help you desifer what the words above mean. 

btw is there a reference to "Israel"--?  HELL NO 

Then take a bath and wash real good including your mouth and ears, ok -


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Yet Israel is created and real.
> ...



References to ghosts abound as well and in Wikipedia?  

Still, only some have said they have seen them.

Are you one of those too?


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

_"References to ghosts abound as well and in Wikipedia?  Still, only some have said they have seen them. Are you one of those too?"_

My reference was not to a ghost it was to a real idiot using the handle Ropey hiding under a tent who I just found out lives in Canada. Now just stay there. 

-


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> [My reference was not to a ghost it was to a real idiout using the handle



idiout?


----------



## Liability (Feb 27, 2012)

Ropey said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> > [My reference was not to a ghost it was to a real idiout using the handle
> ...



tooldtocare puts the "u" in idiot.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

Liability said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...



Igloofest 2012 - Igloofest 2012 Montreal's Winter Outdoor Rave

Then he wins 100th prize place to the igloofest in Montreal.


----------



## Liability (Feb 27, 2012)

"Isael" doesn't even exist.

Tooldtothink is just a shithead.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

Liability said:


> "*Isael*" doesn't even exist.
> 
> Tooldtothink is just a shithead.



Two virtual states?

What the hell was I thinking?


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

Liability said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...



Is that all you have to offer -? My guess is you just wanted to repost your animation of you slamming something against the wall while dressed up to look like some god which you aint. You need to go back to acting somewhere where they will provide your script cause you just dont have what it takes to be human. 

btw I did call my children over to the computer and showed them your animation and told them this is what a real idiot acts and looks like and then said if you see someone like this turn and walk away. 

-


----------



## Liability (Feb 27, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




Brilliant guess.

You must be a genius and shit.

Mostly shit.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

OK, now we've got three virtual states in this thread.

Isael 
Palestine 
Tooldtothink


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

Ropey said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > "*Isael*" doesn't even exist.
> ...




The problem is you were not thinking. And I am not sure you can. Please tell your handlers to do your thinking and just pretend they are you and you go back to sleep.

-


----------



## Liability (Feb 27, 2012)

Given his natural lack of wit or persuasiveness, why does tooldtothink even bother posting his stale trite tripe?

A clue about him/her/it is that when discussing Israel, the fucking mutt cannot even spell it correctly.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



It's what I was thinking that was funny.  I was thinking that the virtual state of Palestine is being argued by the virtual state of Tooldtothink. 

Who created the OP about a virtual state called Isael.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

Damn it, please tell me where the love is !!!!!!!!!!!

(Lev 19:34 KJV) But the stranger that dwelleth with you shall be unto you as one born among you, and *thou shalt love him as thyself *for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God. 

 Where is the love--?

You are a core Zion show us an example of this love -?


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

Liability said:


> Given his natural lack of wit or persuasiveness, why does tooldtothink even bother posting his stale trite tripe?
> 
> A clue about him/her/it is that when discussing Israel, the fucking mutt cannot even spell it correctly.



He's not quick, the lick. 



> Where is the love--?



But he's looking for love in all the wrong places.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

Ropey: _&#8220;But he's looking for love in all the wrong places. &#8221;_

Finally we agree. The Jews of Israel is the wrong place to look, my mistake. 

-


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Ropey: _&#8220;But he's looking for love in all the wrong places. &#8221;_
> 
> Finally we agree. The Jews of Israel is the wrong place to look, my mistake.
> 
> -



It sure is the wrong place to find love when you're coming with weapons. 

We're not turn the other cheek.

Look for peace. Not love.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

I see my rating scale is _&#8220;tooldtocare should be ignored at all costs&#8221;_

You people ignore reality all the time, nothing has changed. The Zews ignored the Romans and thought they would find santuarly on top of a hill. That is what they get for thinking. 

_ Masada (Hebrew &#1502;&#1510;&#1491;&#1492;, pronounced Metzada (help&#8226;info), from &#1502;&#1510;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492;, metzuda, "fortress") is the name for a site of ancient palaces and fortifications in the Southern District of Israel, on top of an isolated rock plateau, or horst, on the eastern edge of the Judaean Desert, overlooking the Dead Sea. Masada is best known for the violence that occurred there in the first century CE. In the final accords of the First Jewish&#8211;Roman War, the Siege of Masada by troops of the Roman Empire *led to the mass suicide* of the Sicarii rebels. Masada is located at 31°18'56"N, 35°21'14"E, about 20 kilometres (12 mi) east of Arad._

They were so brave they fought to the last man, NOT.

btw the above marked the end of all Jews in Palestine and yet Palestine continued to thrive without  them. .

-


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

> btw the above marked the end of all Jews in Palestine and yet Palestine continued to thrive without  them.



So, all the Jews died at Masada?  



> Modern archaeologists have found no evidence of mass burial at the location and only some thirty skeletons have been recovered on the site.





Masada National Park - Israel Sights


----------



## Liability (Feb 27, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> I see my rating scale is _&#8220;tooldtocare should be ignored at all costs&#8221;_
> 
> * * * *




Stop whining, you drama queen pussy.

It will soon enough be much lower.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

Ropey says: &#8220;We're not turn the other cheek.&#8221;

I can only hope that when the Muslim world settles their own differencs they unit and turn their attention to &#8220;Israel&#8221;.

Actually I posted the above out of anguish and do not want the above. I want the Israelis to dismantle the illegal settlements, agree to the boundaries established in the Pre-1967 borders as defined in the link below

Israel's Pre-1967 Borders - Map

While establishing this new border the Israelis invite Palestinians living on the &#8220;Israeli&#8221; side to be full citizens of Israel and proclaim peace in the region. Or just move all Jews into the new boundary. The choice would be theirs to make. 

-


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

> I can only hope that when the Muslim world settles their own differencs they unit and turn their attention to &#8220;Israel&#8221;.



Yes, continue to hope.  

That and a buck will get you... 














....a buck  

Israel is created.  The Arabs who call themselves "Palestinians" are the ones who need to choose.


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

Ropey finds a link that says : &#8220;Modern archaeologists have found no evidence of mass burial at the location and only some thirty skeletons have been recovered on the site&#8221;


You are assuming the Romans didn&#8217;t just burn the dead bodies or let the wild animals just carry them away -?

Not finding something hundreds of years later does not prove that it never existed.

btw When are we going to start discussing a means to bring peace to the region or is your egos so large that you can only post about yourselves and your inflated egos -?

If so please move over to the &#8220;I love me&#8221; thread. 

-


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Not finding something hundreds of years later does not prove that it never existed.



You are assuming that all the Jews in the arena died. 

Saying something existed without proof is less valuable than saying something is existing and the proof is there.

The automatic gainsaying without proof is pure comedy.  Like you, a comedian. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y]Argument Clinic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 27, 2012)

I must add, noting again that my rating scale is tooldtocare should be ignored at all costs I will end this discussion and leave you folks to work out your own lives but I do hope you and yours live long and prosper. 

adios  -


----------



## Liability (Feb 27, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> I must add, noting again that my rating scale is tooldtocare should be ignored at all costs I will end this discussion and leave you folks to work out your own lives but I do hope you and yours live long and prosper.
> 
> adios  -



I hope you choke on our own vomit.

But that's just me.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Feb 28, 2012)

[tooldtocare] In all your arguments you didn't present proof.
In at least two instances I have caught you in telling a lie.

It would seem that debate with you is without value, you would either lie to support your claim or bring up a claim without proof ...


----------



## tooldtocare (Feb 29, 2012)

JStone:  Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution

Such bull shit,.,.,.,,,.,

 I have no other comment ():-


----------



## Liability (Feb 29, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> JStone:  Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution
> 
> Such bull shit,.,.,.,,,.,
> 
> I have no other comment ():-



Hey,  toooldtothink:



> * * * * The percentage of Israelis engaged in scientific and technological inquiry, and the amount spent on research and development (R&D) in relation to gross domestic product (GDP), is amongst the highest in the world.[1] Israel ranks fourth in the world in scientific activity as measured by the number of scientific publications per million citizens. Israel's percentage of the total number of scientific articles published worldwide is almost 10 times higher than its percentage of the world's population.[2] * * * *


 -- Science and technology in Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yeah yeah.  It's just Wiki.  I know.  But that's still a jumping-off point for further (better) research.  And as such, before you piss on it JUST because it's Wiki, I wonder if you have anything that disputes what they note?

You are just a stupid small minded anti-Semite.  And you suck dead donkey asshole.  Professionally.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 1, 2012)

MJB12741 said:


> Israel hardly needs to "save Itself."  With all the international corporations already represented & invested in Israel & more coming, Israel's long term future success is guranteed.



The most startling claim made in the survey is that because of low birthrates and high intermarriage, the Jewish population of 8.6 million living outside Israel may decline by 50 percent within a generation. Outside Israel there has been no natural growth in any Jewish community, and in some the number of births is 

According to a 2002 study by the Jewish Agency, "the number of Jews in the world is declining at an average of 50,000 per year."

Jewish population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to the Israel Central Bureau of Statistics there were 13,421,000 Jews worldwide in 2009, roughly 0.19% of the world's population at the time.

Scattered out in 34 different countries
.* Jewish population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Israel hardly needs to "save Itself.,.,.,.,. ?

According to the above there are 13,421,000 Jews on this planet
The number is shrinking by.,.,.,.,., 50,000 persons a year
_________________________________________________
At the above rate by the year 2280 the number of Jews living on this planet will  be &#8220;ZERO&#8221;.,, i.e. &#8220;0&#8221;

And if that does not concern you then so be it. I am a gentile and today there are about 6,997,775,513  -13,421,000  = 6, 984 354, 513 gentiles. Which is growing at a rate of 1.1% a year or  769, 755, 306 persons..

OK, I will not bring this up again cause do I really care -? My family is doing just fine. 

 -


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 1, 2012)

Liability : 





> * * * * The Yeah yeah.  It's just Wiki.  I know.  But that's still a jumping-off point for further (better) research.  And as such, before you piss on it JUST because it's Wiki, I wonder if you have anything that disputes what they note?



Liability says :  &#8220;You are just a stupid small minded anti-Semite.  And you suck dead donkey asshole.  Professionally.

Liability says :   "And you suck dead donkey asshole."

I hear the words of a Jew dressed up like he is a "god" . For God's sake the first Commandment of the "Ten Commandments is "[1] Thou shall have no other god before Me

The above in &#8220;red&#8221; are words right out of this Jews mouth who is according to his own montra a god of Jews, lol

Anyway the problem with the numbers you quoted is that it used the GDP (#) of Israel in relation to its population (excluding all non-Jews) and based on this ratio Israel is better than everyone else, they are above all others and bow you wittle ones, bow to us.,,., Or Liability will smack you across the head with his balls in a bag. 

hehe What a laughing stock of losers, WOW

 -


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 1, 2012)

in POST #57 I offered a map "Israel's Pre-1967 Borders - Map" as a good starting place. I now change my mind and if I could I would delete the map reference in post #57. 

public notice

consider it deleted  -


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 1, 2012)

Something is happening right now that my interest you. The media and the public is openly re-discussing the 9/11 attack. Some are calling for the courts to reopen this incident. 

The reason used to reopen this is that there &#8220;may be&#8221; a possible connection between Saudi Arabia and the attackers. 

Once the &#8220;incident&#8221; is open for review in the courts ~~~~ other possibilities~~~~ will have to be re-considered as well. 

Anyway, Routh100 -, stay tuned -

NOTtheTalk - Trivpoli to BenQuhazi (The Haven)
1210

SalfordLad - 02 Mar 2012 0141 (#2324 of 2324)

_What's the possible connection between the attackers and Saudi Arabia?_

SalfordLad -   _Is it different from the already well established connection between the attackers and Saudi Arabia?_

Something &#8220;may be&#8221; different enough to warrant the re-opening of this incident. But even if it goes nowhere from here a Court will have to at least review the new allegations in a public forum. 

This will make the news I assure you. -

And as a consequence the Court must also consider other possibilities if  such possibilities exist. 

 It's called opening a can of worms 
 to catch a big fish

hehe 

There may even be an Israel/Palestine connection ?

What do you folks think -?


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 1, 2012)

tooldtocare should be ignored at all costs

I must say I am flattered 

as I blow a kiss your way my sweet <:>

with loving thoughts    -


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 1, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> [tooldtocare] In all your arguments you didn't present proof.
> In at least two instances I have caught you in telling a lie.
> 
> It would seem that debate with you is without value, you would either lie to support your claim or bring up a claim without proof ...



You Wolverine1984 said In all your arguments you didn't present proof.
In at least two instances I have caught you in telling a lie.

You Wolverine1984 , have produced no such thing nor have you and I ever debated this issue. In short you are a LIAR 

I dont associate with liars

-


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel hardly needs to "save Itself."  With all the international corporations already represented & invested in Israel & more coming, Israel's long term future success is guranteed.
> ...



I hope your living doesn't depend on your math skills.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 1, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot posted:

_ I'll tip my hat to the new constitution_
_Take a bow for the new revolution_
_Smile and grin at the change all around me_
_Pick up my guitar and play_
_ Just like yesterday_
_Then I'll get on my knees and pray_
_ We don't get fooled again_
_Don't get fooled again_

Maybe you should consider the folks you associate with as in the &#8220;We&#8217;s&#8221; -?

just a suggestion   -


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 1, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Toddsterpatriot posted:
> 
> _ I'll tip my hat to the new constitution_
> _Take a bow for the new revolution_
> ...



The folks who can multiply.

Just a hint.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 1, 2012)

Where is the love--?

 News not reported in the US press to prevent offending our gentile ears 
_The Jews of Israel extend their ethnic cleansing once again destroying an entire village _

*Israel demolishes Bedouin village *
16/02/2011 
*JERUSALEM *-- _Israel demolished a Bedouin village on Wednesday, as protesters defied orders declaring it a closed zone._ *Demonstrators and residents refused to leave a cemetery*_ even as Israeli forces moved in to enforce the closed-zone order._ *The village of Al-Arakib, in Israel's Negev desert*, has been *declared unrecognized and demolished repeatedly since 2010*. Wednesday's * demolition was the eighteenth since Israel first moved to enforce the order. *

Maan News Agency: Israel demolishes Bedouin village 

These Israelis have carried racism to a new height that is appalling to civilized societies If you are a Jewish American remember these Israelis are doing this in YOUR NAME !!! 

These Israrelis obviously never read this-- 

*  Gen 37:1 KJV) And *Jacob dwelt in the land wherein his father was a stranger*
_, in the land of Canaan. _
* Exo 2:22 KJV) _And she bare him a son, and he called his name Gershom: for he said,
*I have been a stranger in a strange land.*_ 
* Exo 12:49 KJV) _One law shall be to him that is homeborn, and unto the stranger that sojourneth among you. _
* Exo 22:21 KJV) 
*Thou shalt neither vex a stranger, nor oppress him*
_: for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt. _
* Exo 23:9 KJV) 
*Also thou shalt not oppress a stranger*: _for ye know the heart of a stranger, seeing ye were strangers in the land of Egypt. _
* (Lev 18:26 KJV) 
*Ye shall therefore keep my statutes and my judgments, and shall not commit any of these abominations* _neither any of your own nation, nor any stranger that sojourneth among you: _
* Lev 19:33 KJV) And 
*if a stranger sojourn with thee in your land, ye shall not vex him. *
_.* Lev 19:34 KJV) _
*But the stranger that dwelleth with you shall be unto you as one born among you, andthou shalt love him as thyself*
_; for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God. _

*Where is the love--?*

That is what I am asking and what everyone should be asking ~~~~~~~~~

                                Where is the Love -?

& that is what they should be asking themselves  as well ?   -


----------



## Liability (Mar 1, 2012)

tooldtothink:

Tell us more about your fascinating views on *Isael.* 

You illiterate fuckwit.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 2, 2012)

Liability said:


> tooldtothink:
> 
> Tell us more about your fascinating views on *Isael.*
> 
> You illiterate fuckwit.




Please repeat your question, my hearing is not as good as it used to be and my reading is just a blur


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 2, 2012)

Liability &#8220;Tell us more about your fascinating views on Isael.&#8221;

I don&#8217;t have access to a KJV Bible on this computer. But Israel was a man. His son's name was [ ? ] 

Anyway Israel was a man who was buried beyond Jordan in a grave site purchased by his father. 

Anyway this world will continue to revolve around its axis 

We used to have dinasours and such .,.,.,.,
earth still revolves.,.,,..,<:>

earth <:>  that is .,.,.,.

We be one in the end -


----------



## Liability (Mar 2, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Liability Tell us more about your fascinating views on Isael.
> 
> I dont have access to a KJV Bible on this computer. But Israel was a man. His son's name was [ ? ]
> 
> ...



Nobody asked you about Israel, you illiterate fuckwit.

Tell us about ISAEL is what I asked, you dip shit.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 2, 2012)

Liability said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> > Liability Tell us more about your fascinating views on Isael.
> ...



ISAEL = A virtual state of mindful fuckwittedness.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 2, 2012)

The world Jewish population is shrinking at a rate of .,.,.,,.

According to a 2002 study by the Jewish Agency, "the number of Jews in the world is declining at an average of 50,000 per year."

Jewish population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You do the math as if it meant anything to me ? 

I am a gentile 

and I love you too -


----------



## Ropey (Mar 2, 2012)

You said Isael?

If you mean Israel, then the Jewish population of Israel is increasing.



> The statistics show that the population in Israel grew by 141,000 people, or 1.8%, since new years 2011 - a similar growth rate to the rest of the decade. Approximately 17,500 people immigrated to Israel and were registered as new citizens during 2011.



Latest Population Figures for Israel

The Jewish population of *Isael*? That's the virtual country you created in your mind? 

I would think that none live there.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 2, 2012)

Ropey said:


> You said Isael?
> 
> If you mean Israel, then the Jewish population of Israel is increasing.
> 
> ...



It's still an itty bitty country surrounded by big bad wolves. Let's not forget that part. It's important. It puts Israel on the map.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 2, 2012)

-


----------



## theliq (Mar 2, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> People this thread is an attempt to solve the Israel/Palestinian conflict. And since these Jews chose to call their new country Israel which is a biblical reference and then settle in Palestine claiming it is their eternal homeland they must also live up to or not Gods warning to them.
> 
> The Old Testament is actually a repeating cycle of God telling his chosen ones to obey his commandments, covenants and laws and if they do so he will treat them as a peculiar treasure above all people.
> 
> ...


 Why all this I feel SORRY FOR ISRAEL......they are the most highest reciepiant of foreign cash


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

The topic header is : &#8220;What Isael can do to save itself -?&#8221;

Ok I misspelled &#8220;Israel&#8221;, you got me on that one. And if it helps you dodge the real questions then dodge, weave, hide if it helps you sleep a night. 

-


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

_The statistics show that the population in Israel grew by 141,000 people, or 1.8%, since new years 2011 - a similar growth rate to the rest of the decade. Approximately 17,500 people immigrated to Israel and were registered as new citizens during 2011.[/I]

Immigration is not a measure of growth. And on a side note I am sure the countries in which they came from are thankful that they left. 

-_


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Where is the love--?
> 
> News not reported in the US press to prevent offending our gentile ears
> _The Jews of Israel extend their ethnic cleansing once again destroying an entire village _
> ...



Oh where Oh where ? -


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 3, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> _The statistics show that the population in Israel grew by 141,000 people, or 1.8%, since new years 2011 - a similar growth rate to the rest of the decade. Approximately 17,500 people immigrated to Israel and were registered as new citizens during 2011.[/I]
> 
> Immigration is not a measure of growth. And on a side note I am sure the countries in which they came from are thankful that they left.
> 
> -_


_

Your math skills are horrible ... _


----------



## Liability (Mar 3, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> The topic header is : What Isael can do to save itself -?
> 
> Ok I misspelled Israel, you got me on that one. And if it helps you dodge the real questions then dodge, weave, hide if it helps you sleep a night.
> 
> -



_YOU_ had a "real" question?


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

"If al qaeda isn't free to plot mass murder in total privacy, are any of us truly free?"

You mean the Zionists of Israel don&#8217;t you  ?

November 25, 1940. S.S.Patria was blown up by Jewish terrorists in Haifa harbor, killing 268 illegal Jewish immigrants. This was done by Zionists who wanted to keep the ship in port but used to much explosives and killed their own by mistake. [ OR WAS IT MISTAKE ? ]

November 6, 1944. Zionist terrorists of the Stern Gang assassinated the British Minister Resident in the Middle East, Lord Moyne, in Cairo. 

July 22, 1946.  Zionist terrorists blew up the King David Hotel in Jerusalem, which housed the central offices of the civilian administration of the government of Palestine, killing or injuring more than 200 persons.
 King David hotel was commandeered by the British army who set up their Head Quarters in the hotel. That HQ had a full guard detail of WWII veterans, communications center and a full complement of staff officers.

-


----------



## Liability (Mar 3, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> "If al qaeda isn't free to plot mass murder in total privacy, are any of us truly free?"
> 
> You mean the Zionists of Israel dont you  ?
> 
> * * * *



No, you fuckwit.  If I had meant to discuss Zionists, I would have referenced Zionists.

Like my siggy do you?

Don't worry too much that it sails far over your pin-head.

It sails over the pin heads of many fuckwits.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh I see you have no comment concerning the following but spend your time attacking me instead. Let&#8217;s cut to the core issue here. Are you Jewish and if so have you ever visited Israel ?

"If al qaeda isn't free to plot mass murder in total privacy, are any of us truly free?

You mean the Zionists of Israel don&#8217;t you  ?

November 25, 1940. S.S.Patria was blown up by Jewish terrorists in Haifa harbor, killing 268 illegal Jewish immigrants. This was done by Zionists who wanted to keep the ship in port but used to much explosives and killed their own by mistake. OR WAS IT ?

November 6, 1944. Zionist terrorists of the Stern Gang assassinated the British Minister Resident in the Middle East, Lord Moyne, in Cairo. 

July 22, 1946.  Zionist terrorists blew up the King David Hotel in Jerusalem, which housed the central offices of the civilian administration of the government of Palestine, killing or injuring more than 200 persons.
 King David hotel was commandeered by the British army who set up their Head Quarters in the hotel. That HQ had a full guard detail of WWII veterans, communications center and a full complement of staff officers.

-


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> People this thread is an attempt to solve the Israel/Palestinian conflict. And since these Jews chose to call their new country &#8220;Israel&#8221; which is a biblical reference and then settle in Palestine claiming it is their eternal homeland they must also live up to or not God&#8217;s warning to them.
> 
> The Old Testament is actually a repeating cycle of God telling his chosen ones to obey his commandments, covenants and laws and if they do so he will treat them as a peculiar treasure above all people.
> 
> ...



Somethings just need repeating 

-


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah , it's called spamming - look that up.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 3, 2012)

> Are you  Jewish and if so have you ever visited Israel ?


What the hell does it matter if he is Jewish or if he visited Israel ?


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> > Are you  Jewish and if so have you ever visited Israel ?
> 
> 
> What the hell does it matter if he is Jewish or if he visited Israel ?



The thread topic is Israel and Palestine Thoughts in this conflict?

Israel, according to the Israelis is the eternal homeland of the Jews and it is for that reason they have immigrated to Israel. 

That is why I asked, Are you  Jewish and if so have you ever visited Israel ?

If you do not see a correlation then you live in denial or your neither Jewish and have never visited your eternal homeland as they would put it. 

It was just a question, chill out   -


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

(Lev 19:34 KJV) But the stranger that dwelleth with you shall be unto you as one born among you, and thou shalt love him as thyself ; for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God.

For those here who may not understand that part about being strangers in Egypt there is a link below that timelines it all.  Anyway here is the link. 

ps the link states that you can send comments on page 16 or whatever but anyway the e-mail link does not work so dont bother. 

Here is the link 

Israel God's forbidden place

Personally I find the Old Testament a  fascinating read. 

 -


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 3, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> (Lev 19:34 KJV) But the stranger that dwelleth with you shall be unto you as one born among you, and thou shalt love him as thyself ; for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God.
> 
> For those here who may not understand that part about being strangers in Egypt there is a link below that timelines it all.  Anyway here is the link.
> 
> ...



Personally I find Harry Potter a fascinating read , actually Harry Potter is much more entertaining then the Old Testament and probably you would find less fiction in a Harry Potter novel then in the Torah,Bible or the Quran .

Your Old Testament quote doesn't have any weight ... 
Why do you think that quoting from a work of fiction helps you prove your point ?


----------



## Liability (Mar 3, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Oh I see you have no comment concerning the following but spend your time attacking me instead. Lets cut to the core issue here. Are you Jewish and if so have you ever visited Israel ?
> 
> "If al qaeda isn't free to plot mass murder in total privacy, are any of us truly free?
> 
> ...



I did comment.

You are babbling rather incoherently.

When you manage to cobble together a coherent thought, send up a flare.

I am not expecting you to start anytime soon, but there IS a first time for everything, so it remains at least a theoretical possibility.  

So, would you say you agree or disagree with my siggy?


----------



## theliq (Mar 3, 2012)

Liability said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see you have no comment concerning the following but spend your time attacking me instead. Lets cut to the core issue here. Are you Jewish and if so have you ever visited Israel ?
> ...


 Hi Ability......Where is Stoney ???? when you really need him he's gone missing, he's gone awal,thought you may need him to interpret for you with Care,gee I thought I was badat times!!!!!!!!!steve


----------



## theliq (Mar 3, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> > (Lev 19:34 KJV) But the stranger that dwelleth with you shall be unto you as one born among you, and thou shalt love him as thyself ; for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God.
> ...



Wolvie,how dare you upset Stoney like that....his entire existence and thought is based on the Old Testament.....and he's such a Good Jewish Boy.

I think I have told you before,your remarks can be so cutting and hurtful.Poor Stoneytheliq atyas st


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 3, 2012)

theliq said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...


Truth sometimes hurts.
Who is Stoney ?


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> > (Lev 19:34 KJV) But the stranger that dwelleth with you shall be unto you as one born among you, and thou shalt love him as thyself ; for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God.
> ...




its than not then

But then again who really cares ?


-


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 3, 2012)

> its than not then


Do my spelling mistakes prevent you from answering my question ?


> Why do you think that quoting from a work of fiction helps you prove your point ?


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

Why do you think that quoting from a work of fiction helps you prove your point ?

Why did the Jews of Europe invade Palestine, murder thousands, displace thousands if it is all based on fiction -? After all real people have died and that my friend is not fiction.

-


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 3, 2012)

You answer a question with a question ... How Jewish of you. (You still didn't answer my question.)


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> You answer a question with a question ... How Jewish of you. (You still didn't answer my question.)



I am old and as a result my comprehension skills are failing as well. Would you please repeat the question ?

 -


----------



## Liability (Mar 3, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > You answer a question with a question ... How Jewish of you. (You still didn't answer my question.)
> ...



Sure:  were you always a stupid asshole hack or is this idiocy just a recent development in your worthless life?


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 3, 2012)

Marie888 said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> > People this thread is an attempt to solve the Israel/Palestinian conflict. And since these Jews chose to call their new country &#8220;Israel&#8221; which is a biblical reference and then settle in Palestine claiming it is their eternal homeland they must also live up to or not God&#8217;s warning to them.
> ...



I must say as one passing by that your 2-8 statements is not part of the KJV of the Bible, old or new. 

And it amounts to gibberish or as some would say tongues mumbo jumboooing, but I will settler for just calling it nothing but rubbish -


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 4, 2012)

_*&#8220;We want to be on the right side. The only "right" side is Jesus Christ. Because He is the only way we are redeemed..,..,.,.,.,.&#8221;*_

For me, God is at my side at all times, light or in the night. He hears me, watches me, and wishes me the best, knowing that it is what I do that matters the most, one can only save one&#8217;s self. 

Jesus carried on that sentiment, that internal feeling. And he had some help in seeing it. He was after all Jewish and he had read the Torah which I might add includes what we Christians consider the Old Testament. For my bible, the KJV contains both. 

As you can see I have a lot of both.,,. hehe

Does yours {you} too ? -


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > You answer a question with a question ... How Jewish of you. (You still didn't answer my question.)
> ...


Well does your old age prevent you from scrolling up ?


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 4, 2012)

Palestinian peaceful civilians throw stones at Israeli cars.

*_ (Deu 10:19 KJV) Love ye therefore the stranger: for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt._

Israel God's forbidden place

Jews, all Jews, together as one lived in Egypt for 430 years. 

Now how long has the USA been in existence --?

When the USA was not even a twinkle in a womans eyes {:}?


-


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 4, 2012)

Now after looking back I must correct my post ---

Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492

It's now 2012

 2012
-1492
=______

520 years.,.,., my how time flies by ~~~ ~:~ -


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm sure that to you all you blabbing about makes perfect sense.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


>


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 4, 2012)

*What Isael can do to save itself -?*

*Christians you need to wake up !!!*

*SPITTING ON CHRISTIANS*

*Spitting on Christians in Jerusalem *draws rabbinic rebuke
January 17, 2010
JERUSALEM-----------

*Attacks on Christian clergyman in Jerusalem* are not a new phenomenon, and may result from an extreme interpretation of the Bible's injunction to "abhor" idol worshipers.,.,.,.,. *attacks recently have reached epidemic proportions *-- or at least enough that government officials and Orthodox rabbinic figures have begun to take notice.

"Besides desecrating the Holy Name, which in itself represents a very grave sin, provoking gentiles is, according to our sages -- blessed be their holy and righteous memory &#8211; forbidden and is liable to bring tragic consequences upon our own community, may God have mercy," said the statement.

Spitting on Christians in Jerusalem draws rabbinic rebuke | JTA - Jewish & Israel News

God will offer no mercy to the wicked

*Jerusalem: pious Jew spits on Christians again*
Submitted by David Bloom on Mon, 09/05/2005

 The Jerusalem Post reports another incident of a *pious Jew spitting at Christian clergy or symbols in the Israeli-occupied Old City of Jerusalem.* According to Holocaust survivor Dr. Israel Shahak, in his book Jewish History, Jewish Religion, this practice has ancient roots and has become increasingly commonplace:

Jerusalem: pious Jew spits on Christians again | World War 4 Report

* Christians in Jerusalem want Jews to stop spitting on them*
12.10.04

 A few weeks ago, a senior Greek Orthodox clergyman in Israel attended a meeting at a government office in Jerusalem's Givat Shaul quarter. When he returned to his car, *an elderly man wearing a skullcap* came and knocked on the window. When the clergyman let the window down, *the passerby spat in his face. * The clergyman preferred not to lodge a complaint with the police and told an acquaintance that *he was used to being spat at by Jews.* Many Jerusalem clergy have been subjected to abuse of this kind. For the most part, they ignore it but sometimes they cannot.

Christians in Jerusalem want Jews to stop spitting on them - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News

*The Jews of Israel openly spit on Christians and that is a fact*

And you might ask what does the above have to do with " What Isael can do to save itself -?

God did not tell the Jews to spit on us He said:

(Lev 19:34 KJV)  But the stranger that dwelleth with you shall be unto you as one born among you, and thou shalt love him as thyself; for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God.

But they refuse to listen until there are none left to hear.  <:>

at least when they are gone the spitting will stop -


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Mar 4, 2012)

i hate to say this, but, once all of israel's enemies get nukes (and all eventually will) they will have a hard time surviving. you can battle but for so long with so many countries/people (right or wrong) before it comes back to haunt you. whomever uses a WMD on them will then be attacked by some of the superpowers. it won't be good. it's better for all of our survival that the people in the middle east get along but i don't see it happening.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

<Tooldtocare> 
LOL ! You are indeed a funny fella


----------



## MikeK (Mar 4, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> i hate to say this, but, once all of israel's enemies get nukes (and all eventually will) they will have a hard time surviving. you can battle but for so long with so many countries/people (right or wrong) before it comes back to haunt you. whomever uses a WMD on them will then be attacked by some of the superpowers. it won't be good. it's better for all of our survival that the people in the middle east get along but i don't see it happening.


Israel has managed, largely by stealing its nuclear technologies from the U.S., and by corrupting our legislature via its internal lobbying organization, AIPAC, to attach itself to the U.S.  Israel survives only because of this attachment.  It could not possibly survive without it, not even by using its nuclear arsenal.  Because to do so would not only cause its own eventual destruction it would contaminate all the oil fields in the Middle East beyond any future usefulness and thus turn the U.S. against it.

The bottom line in this equation is U.S. protection of Israel was the primary motivation for the 9/11 attack.  And that is not just my opinion.  It comes right from the horse's mouth:

(Excerpt - from a PBS Frontline interview with Osama bin Laden in 1998)

(Miller)... "What is the meaning of your call for Muslims to take arms against America in particular, and what is the message that you wish to send to the West in general?"

(bin Laden) _"The call to wage war against America was made because America has spear-headed the crusade against the Islamic nation, sending tens of thousands of its troops to the land of the two Holy Mosques over and above its meddling in its affairs and its politics, and its support of the oppressive, corrupt and tyrannical regime that is in control. These are the reasons behind the singling out of America as a target. And not exempt of responsibility are those Western regimes whose presence in the region offers support to the American troops there. *We know at least one reason behind the symbolic participation of the Western forces and that is to support the Jewish and Zionist plans for expansion of what is called the Great Israel. Surely, their presence is not out of concern over their interests in the region. ... Their presence has no meaning save one and that is to offer support to the Jews in Palestine who are in need of their Christian brothers to achieve full control over the Arab Peninsula which they intend to make an important part of the so called Greater Israel. ..."*_

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/binladen/who/interview.html

(Close)


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> *What Isael can do to save itself -?*
> 
> *Christians you need to wake up !!!*
> 
> ...



LOL you are funny indeed , as if the largest problem in the world for Christians is being spat on.

A simple fact of numbers:
There are currently more then *2 million* convicted prisoners in the USA. 

Now lets say that out of that 2 million,about* 1/4 or 500,000* are* convicted for violent crimes* (assault,rape,murder and such). 

About *75% of the USA population are Christians*. 
That means that out of 500,000 criminals who committed 500,000 crimes at least 75% of the victims are Christians.
*
That's about 375,000 Christians who was murdered or raped or assaulted by Americans.

*So basically while you bitching about isolated incidence of Christians being spat on in Israel , while in your own country Christians are treated much worse.

To make my point a bit stronger , the murder rate in the USA is about 30 per day (I rounded down) that means that about *21 Christians get killed in the USA per day.* 

So in conclusion:

*About 21 Christians are *murdered *every day in your country,
and you choose to bitch about isolated incidents where Jews are spitting on 21 Christians a year in Israel. 

Surly being spat on is much worse of being a victim of murder.
*
Indeed you are a funny man.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 5, 2012)

*About 21 Christians are *murdered *every day in your country,
and you choose to bitch about isolated incidents where Jews are spitting on 21 Christians a year in Israel. 

Surly being spat on is much worse of being a victim of murder.
*

The above was just the number of reported spitting on Christians, not the total sum of them. 

They, these Israeli Zionists are racist to the core. 

-


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 5, 2012)

CaughtInTheMid said:


> i hate to say this, but, once all of israel's enemies get nukes (and all eventually will) they will have a hard time surviving. you can battle but for so long with so many countries/people (right or wrong) before it comes back to haunt you. whomever uses a WMD on them will then be attacked by some of the superpowers. it won't be good. it's better for all of our survival that the people in the middle east get along but i don't see it happening.



If the Isarelis want to survive the solution has been before them all along. 

Lev 19:34 KJV) But the stranger that dwelleth with you shall be unto you as one born among you, and thou shalt love him as thyself ; for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God. 

You don't have to read between the lines to understand the above and yet even today they refuse and I just cannot understand why ?

-


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 5, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> *About 21 Christians are *murdered *every day in your country,
> and you choose to bitch about isolated incidents where Jews are spitting on 21 Christians a year in Israel.
> 
> Surly being spat on is much worse of being a victim of murder.
> ...


I will not add anything that will make you look even more stupid then your last comment. 
People are getting killed and you bitch about 'the total sum of spitting'.


----------



## patrickcaturday (Mar 5, 2012)

> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...



First of all your use of statistics is excellent in that it adds substance to the conversation.  And you are right that the issue of spitting is relatively minor when compared to the other problems that our sorry world faces at this point in history. 
But before you dismiss it all togeather please respond to this question, what do you think the Jewish World's reaction would be if a group of Catholic Priests were to spit on Jewish Visitors to the Vatican ?


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 5, 2012)

patrickcaturday said:


> > Wolverine1984 said:
> >
> >
> > > LOL you are funny indeed , as if the largest problem in the world for Christians is being spat on.
> ...



Thank you for your response, 
It should be noted though that Ultra-Orthodox Jews don't single out Christians, they also spit on non-religious Jews (However this must be making less attractive headlines.).
​ I don't dismiss the issue, personally I think those people should be jailed or fined, this is no way for civilized people to behave.
​ What I do totally dismiss is faulty logic and deliberate provocation of hate like the one <toldtocare> is trying to make.
He is screaming "Christians wake up, you should know what happening in Israel".
While his argument is based on faulty logic:​ "There are some Jews spitting on Christians in Israel" thus "All Israelis hate Christians."

About your question 





> what do you think the Jewish World's reaction would be if a group of  Catholic Priests were to spit on Jewish Visitors to the Vatican ?


Like I said before I don't believe that it is OK to spit on other people, doesn't matter if they are Christians or Martians.
You asked how the Jews would react in a similar case ... Well I don't know if this counts as spitting but this is what I found (Those are just a few examples)



> *July 17, 2009: Queens, New York* -- Several mausoleums were damaged and approximately 55 headstones overturned in a Jewish cemetery.
> 
> *February 21, 2009: Lincoln, Nebraska* -- Jewish girl was shot with air-soft gun.  Assailants yelled, "Jew girl, we are going to do what the Germans did."
> 
> ...


2009 Audit of Anti-Semitic Incidents: Anti-Semitic Assaults


The Jewish response to this in Israel was probably a last page story in the daily paper with the headline "Anti-Semitic indecent in the USA".
What else can they do ? ​


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 11, 2012)

	http://www.usmessageboard.com/4869927-post1.html
There are a number of verses in the bible that ends with this : for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God. 

If you wondered what the reference to Egypt was but just passed over it there is a link that makes the connection. It is a bit difficult to follow but the Egyptian connection is clear enough. 

Here is the link 

Israel God's forbidden place

If you have nothing better to do the above is a good read -
NOTtheTalk - Israel v Palestine: who is right? (International)

 -


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 11, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> &#8226;    http://www.usmessageboard.com/4869927-post1.html
> There are a number of verses in the bible that ends with this : &#8220;for ye were strangers in the land of Egypt: I am the LORD your God.&#8221;
> 
> If you wondered what the reference to Egypt was but just passed over it there is a link that makes the connection. It is a bit difficult to follow but the Egyptian connection is clear enough.
> ...



Fortunately intelligent people do not live their lives according to bible verses. Even more fortunately , no one is living their lives according *your* interpretation of said verses.  
(For the cheap seats: Your post have absolutely no meaning in real life.)

The fact you didn't respond to my previous post proves that you have nothing of substance
to say except copy paste the same thing multiple times.


----------



## eots (Mar 11, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> >     http://www.usmessageboard.com/4869927-post1.html
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCNRJKhoqQI]Christian Zionism in USA to Protect Israel ? John Hagee Jesuit trained - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 11, 2012)

More religious mambo jumbo ? 
As you have noticed I said


> Fortunately *intelligent *people do not live their lives according to bible verses.


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4869927-post1.html

Have you read this post yet -?

-


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> People this thread is an attempt to solve the Israel/Palestinian conflict. And since these Jews chose to call their new country &#8220;Israel&#8221; which is a biblical reference and then settle in Palestine claiming it is their eternal homeland they must also live up to or not God&#8217;s warning to them.
> 
> The Old Testament is actually a repeating cycle of God telling his chosen ones to obey his commandments, covenants and laws and if they do so he will treat them as a peculiar treasure above all people.
> 
> ...



*they need to get right with jha..*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8oAGvFxevw]Ziggy Marley Video: Love is My Religion - YouTube[/ame]

*and tune in turn on and drop out*


*before or Jesus or the aliens return to smote their asses...*


----------



## eots (Mar 12, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7cJDnUsRTI]Israeli Rabbi Leads Settlement, Seeks Peace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 12, 2012)

eots said:


> they need to get right with jha..



The jha has no need. 



eots said:


> and tune in turn on and drop out



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pl3WaCTHZE]TIMOTHY LEARY'S DEAD (off with his HEAD!) but not really. - YouTube[/ame]



eots said:


> before or Jesus or the aliens return to smote their asses...



Yep, you've got it all figured out eots, just like Timothy did.


----------



## eots (Mar 13, 2012)

So  what you are trying to say is Timothy could possibly be resurrected one day with advanced alien technology , become the Messiah and smote all the evil doers...intresting


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 14, 2012)

NOTtheTalk - God&rsquo;s prophesy to gather them for judgment is coming to its completion. What will they do next-? (International)

NOTtheTalk - Jews wake up Israel is not your eternal homeland. (International)

NOTtheTalk - Anti-Semitism where did it come from? (International)

NOTtheTalk - Anti-Americanism: what drives it? (International)

NOTtheTalk - Israel v Palestine: who is right? (International)

be informed -


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm sure your forgetting a few propaganda sites ... 
You should try harder.


----------



## theliq (Mar 15, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> I'm sure your forgetting a few propaganda sites ...
> You should try harder.


 Which is EXACTLY what you have been USING THIS SITE FOR. tl


----------



## theliq (Mar 15, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> > *About 21 Christians are *murdered *every day in your country,
> ...


 But it does show a inherant LACK OF RESPECT,considering the Billions you have received in "AID" and War Reparation since 1948,a total lack of respect.tl


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 15, 2012)

theliq said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...



How does 21 Christians killed everyday in the USA shows lack of Israeli respect ?


----------



## theliq (Mar 15, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...


 Well SPITTING ON CHRISTIANS for a start.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 15, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> > No one is investing in Israel. It has nothing to sell, nothing to offer. It gets handouts from the US and without this it would be broke.
> ...



Just a thought.

Several billion US dollars go to support their military.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 15, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...



Aid dollars don't add to GDP.

Try thinking again, it didn't work that time.


----------



## pbel (Mar 15, 2012)

Its very simple: Settlement building is the #1 impediment to peace talks...Israel is still claiming that her War Gains against a civilian population be recognized, with or without World approval...Her claim of E. Jerusalem spells eternal war. Only sharing or internationalizing Jerusalem might save her if she makes peace with Islam...


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...



Just a thought , Israeli GDP is about 250 Bill $
US aid to Israel is about 3 Bill $
That makes US aid about 0.012% (If aid is counted in GDP). 
So your argument is invalid.

PS pbel it seems you are the spamming type , eh ?


----------



## ima (Mar 15, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That would be 1.2%, not 0.012%, probably doesn't affect your argument though.
Anyways, if Israel was smart, they'd do a peace deal with the arabs before they get enough weapons together to take them on.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 15, 2012)

ima said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yes your right it's 1.2% .
About the peace deal with Arabs... That's what Israel is trying to do since it's inception ... Worked with Egypt and Jordan ... However now that Egypt will go under sharia law and deep fundamental Islamic brainwashing who knows what will happen.


----------



## ima (Mar 15, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



Israel doesn't want peace as far as I can see, otherwise they wouldn't be trying to take over the West Bank and Jerusalem.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 15, 2012)

ima said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



How does that effect peace with Syria or Lebanon ?


----------



## theliq (Mar 15, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...


 Because without PEACE WITH THE PALESTINIANS EVERYTHING ELSE IS IRRELEVANT..............your 1.2% is completely incorrect,you ommitted the Jewish businesses worldwide and money men that contribute to the purchasing of ARMS for the Israeli Military. Just saying......tl Methinks you too are attempting to brainwash(as you ironically put it). You are in no way IRIE to either the Palestinians or the TRUTH.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 15, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/4869927-post1.html
> 
> Have you read this post yet -?
> 
> -


You a Holy Roller,TooOld?


----------



## theliq (Mar 15, 2012)

theliq said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


 What you also omitted was that that Israel's economic Debt is 77% of GDP,over half of this is through long term loans,military and economic aid from the US. so your comments are poorly disguised.tl


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 15, 2012)

theliq said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Talking about peace is irrelevant since the Hamas and Fatah charters still  haven't take out those bits about destroying Israel.  Have you even watched some of the atrocious children's TV programs on Palestinian TV and what they say about Jews.  How do you make peace with people who want to destroy you and are teaching their children to destroy you.  I wonder if you can show us proof that Jewish businesses and money are responsible for the purchase of arms for Israel.  Surely since you made the statement, you can pull up some legitimate site for us to prove that  your statement is true.  Or is it that you are the one who is allergic to the truth?


----------



## theliq (Mar 15, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



 This is the same old line that fundementalist Jews churn out ad-nausium and it's rubbish.

Prime Minister Rabin(who incidentally was the Cheif of the Military)with Shimon Peres,were close to an agreement years ago.......but the Rabid Fundamentalist Jews murdered him,in an attempt to derail PEACE negotiations in which they succeeded in doing.......Had Mr Rabin lived there would be no discussion for obvious reasons.

Hossfly your comment is in one word PATHETIC,normally I do not converse with people who advocate murder,particually one of their own citizens.

I'm theliq wanting peace for Israel and Palestine.

As for your comment,of course you can dialogue with anyone,no matter what.

IF YOU REALLY WANT TO......YOU AND YOUR COHORTS DO NOT WANT TO,BUT YOU WILL INDEED ADVOCATE MURDER AGAINST THOSE WHO DO..........THAT Hossfly IS THE TRUTH OF THE MATTER.


----------



## theliq (Mar 15, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 YOU TODD ARE A ONE DIMENTIONAL MORON,WHO HAS A POOR GRASP OF THE WRITTEN WORD BUT THANKS FOR YET ANOTHER NEG REP,the 3rd this month.


----------



## ima (Mar 16, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



Syria is at war with itself. Lebanon is simply a waste of fresh air. Neither country is at war with Israel so what are you talking about?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 16, 2012)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


You are the pathetic one making such a statement, plus it seems that you are desperate.  Most of America is not made up of Fundamentalist Christians, and the American people seem to favor Israel.  I would imagine a Jew hater like you has a real big problem with that.  However, even though you try to make a perfect Dhimwit, don't think that the radical Muslims wouldn't slit your throat just as fast as they would any Infidel.  You really are funny.  What an ego by saying "I'm theliq."  You can just as well say you are Mickey Mouse for all the good you do.  Yeah, I guess THE LIQ has no problem with the Hamas and Fatah Charters nor those atrocious children TV programs.  By the way, it was one Jew who murdered Rabin, and he or his parents saw how the Jews were treated by the Muslims in the Middle East country they came from.  You sit safely behind your computer, and you have really no idea of just what goes on.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 16, 2012)

theliq said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



How's that room temperature IQ working out for you?
Your heavy drinking isn't helping your thought process.


----------



## jodylee (Mar 16, 2012)

Get out of the west bank, halt and repeal the land grabs and you may get an agreement in Palestine.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 16, 2012)

jodylee said:


> Get out of the west bank, halt and repeal the land grabs and you may get an agreement in Palestine.


Thanks for the hot tip. No one's ever thought of that before.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> > Get out of the west bank, halt and repeal the land grabs and you may get an agreement in Palestine.
> ...



You got that one right.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 16, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > jodylee said:
> ...


One has to be very naive if they think this will stop the Arabs from not wanting to destroy Israel and the Jews.  Let's face it -- the Muslims want all of the land of Israel under Muslim rule.  I wonder if Tinmore can tell us why the Arabs have said that the West Bank has to be Jew free.  If there are Arabs in Israel living as citizens of Isrel, couldn't there be Jews living in the West Bank as citizens of Palestine?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



There are.


----------



## theliq (Mar 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



 What a crock of shit you speak,I am the theliq and am clearly one of the most fair people on here as my comments attest to but to a one eyed anti-semetic Moron like you who suffers badly with myopia I just don't have the skills to help you.

You draw in Christians,who incidentally have a dreadful track record since the Holy Wars until present day,inparticular to Jews.....so where that MORAL stance of yours that you try(try being the operative word here)in your posts...deems you a cuttysitan.

Your whole diatribe for that is what it is,is ignorant,uneducated,inaccurate and fundimentaly wrong.

I suggest you have a break from this site for a while and contemplate your life,because mainy folk on here believe you to be a PATHETIC CRETIN.....which of course you are.

Bloody SAD STATE YOUR IN.theliq as always ever living,ever faithful to the truth,ever sure.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 16, 2012)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Grammar---The difference in knowing your shit and knowing you're shit.


----------



## theliq (Mar 16, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


 We would expect NOTHING LESS FROM YOU,MERELY CONFIRMS MY ACCURATE ASSESSMENT OF YOU.What is it really like to be a JERK OFF..........theliq


----------



## theliq (Mar 17, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


 Tinmore is all knowing you Dopey Sod Hoss Fly.just saying theliq

Tinnie you are an excellent man


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Are these Jews Arab ?


----------



## pbel (Mar 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...





For once Hossfly, I agree with you totally....Jews or anyone else should be eligible to be citezens of Palestine...a real peace would demmand it. Sometimkes I think that a onestate solution in a self governing Federation would be the best solution for Jews and Palestiniasns...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 17, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I have always said that Jews have the right to live in Palestine. They lived peacefully in Palestine before Israel. I hear that there are about 3,000 Jews now living in the West Bank and they are safer than Israeli Jews. Even the PLO stated that native Jews are Palestinians.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 17, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


People on this board have been telling Tinmore that the only Palestinians are Jews who lived there.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 17, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



They have but it is not true.


----------



## Liability (Mar 17, 2012)

Tell us more about ISAEL and the mythical Palestinian "people."


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Actually that's the other way around ... The native Palestinians are Jews.
I tried to find information about 3000 Jews now living in the West Bank ... Didn't find any ... Could you help ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 17, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Since there is no conflict it is not something you would see in the news. It will only be mentioned in passing in other stories.

Hear what is said in 5:00.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKFhgYo5ahs]86 a Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 17, 2012)

Liability said:


> Tell us more about ISAEL and the mythical Palestinian "people."


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



There were nothing said about 3000 Jews in 5:00 ... 
He blames Israel for attacking the city because Arabs and Jews live in peace there ? 
Are you joking ? That's Israel's reason for attacking ? Arabs and Jews getting along ?

Anyway there is no mentioning of the amount of Jews living there ... Nor any proof that this guy is telling the truth ... It's an opinion of a person who not only has a dog in the fight , he as a kennel.

This is from "Demographics of the Palestinian territories":



> *Ethnic groups*
> 
> Including Israeli settlements and East Jerusalem: Arab and other (Kurd, Circassian, Armenian) 83%, Jewish 17%, Samaritan (few hundreds). *All of the Jews in the Palestinian territories are Israeli citizens.*


Demographics of the Palestinian territories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It would seem that Wikipidia directly contradicts your claim.


----------



## theliq (Mar 17, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



 Wolvie I know this maybe a very stupid question,but could they be the decendants of the Nostics who had an early form of Christianity...be the Jews referred to?????...I know Ghengis Khan allowed Jews and others to go and live in Kakouran his then capital in Mongolia. he thought Armenians and Jews were the best traders but the Chinese by far the best administrators.

Jews roamed the world and by the law of averages nearly everyone would have a little Jewish blood in them

Look Jews and Palestinians have lived together peacefully for hundreds of years,what  I think is that they are so close, that these two peoples are entwined..as it were,it is something forgotten or bypassed it this story.

Wolvie,I Trust you and your family are well, Shalom.steve

I know I have been roughing you up on here deliberately lately.......because you have the capacity to be far more open minded on this whole affair if you chose to.....I get annoyed when someone like you could lift this discussion to a higher level,than just  this tit-for-tat rebuttle.....Let me see the real Wolvie please,give me the pragmatic Wolvie,GIVE ME YOUR OPEN THOUGHTS ON HOW PEACE CAN BE ACHIEVED............that's the Wolvie I need to hear from. Not all this they-did-that-we-did-this..............Give me the future Wolvie as you would like to see it


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 17, 2012)

theliq said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That's not true.  Jews have been a persecuted minority throughout the Arab world and often subject to violence.

In the nineteenth century:



> There were pogroms too in the nineteenth century in the Arab and Islamic worlds. There was a massacre of Jews in Baghdad in 1828.[19] There was another massacre in Barfurush in 1867.[19] In 1839, in the eastern Persian city of Meshed, a mob burst into the Jewish Quarter, burned the synagogue, and destroyed the Torah scrolls. This is known as the Allahdad incident. It was only by forcible conversion that a massacre was averted.[20]
> 
> The Damascus affair occurred in 1840, when an Italian monk and his servant disappeared in Damascus. Immediately following, a charge of ritual murder was brought against a large number of Jews in the city. All were found guilty. The consuls of England, France and Austria as well as Ottoman authorities, Christians, Muslims and Jews all played a great role in this affair.[21] Following the Damascus affair, pogroms spread through the Middle East and North Africa. As well as Damascus (1840, 1848, 1890), pogroms of varying degrees of intensity occurred in: Aleppo (1850, 1875), Beirut (1862, 1874), Dayr al-Qamar (1847), Jerusalem (1847), Cairo (1844, 1890, 190102), Mansura (1877), Alexandria (1870, 1882, 190107), Port Said (1903, 1908), Damanhur (1871, 1873, 1877, 1891), Istanbul (1870, 1874), Buyukdere (1864), Kuzguncuk (1866), Eyub (1868), Edirne (1872), Izmir (1872, 1874).[22]



In the twentieth century:



> In the Arab world, there were a number of pogroms which played a key role in the massive emigration from Arab countries to Israel.
> On 12 June 1941, the two-day Farhud pogrom in Iraq, in which "rioters murdered between 150 and 180 Jews, injured 600 others, and raped an undetermined number of women. They also looted some 1,500 stores and homes".[31][32]
> Anti-Jewish rioters killed over 140 Jews in the 1945 Tripoli pogrom.
> The 1945 Cairo pogrom marked the start of a series of violent acts against Egypt's Jews.
> ...



Pogrom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 17, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



Whenever I quote something out of Wikipidia you dispute it.


----------



## Liability (Mar 17, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Waaaaahhhhh!


----------



## jillian (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm still wondering what Isael is.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Whenever you quote something that says :"In the *opinion *of X cellphones are dangerous." And you present it as a factual proof of a claim 'cellphones are dangerous'. I point out that opinions are not facts , and that this opinion can not be considered as proof.
That is not the case here.

If you can bring proof that this information is inaccurate that's something else ... but you don't have anything ...

You claimed that there are 3000 Jews living in the West Bank, how do you know that , what is the source of your information ? And how do you know it's accurate ?

I know it's never occurred you , but you might be wrong.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 17, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...





> I hear that there are about 3,000 Jews now living in the West Bank...



I did not state that it was fact. My personal estimate, according to what I have read, is about 2000. I did not say that they were all citizens.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That's interesting you read about 2000 yet you stated 3000 ... 
How do you know that what you have read is accurate or even true ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 17, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



Don't quit your day job.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 17, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Some people seem to have an endless supply of stupid. Then there's Tinmore.


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...


 ???????  Well Jews and Arabs get on well in Israel.

When we go back to Moorish Spain we find Arabs and Jews got on very well,it was only after the Christians invaded and took over did ALL JEWS GET KICK OUT as the christians were of the belief that Jews crucified Jesus,this obnoxious stance was used by Europeans up until after hitler including the Russian pograms to vilify and banish as well as murder Jews.

Out of all the peoples of the world some if not most Arabs lived in harmony with Jews,Wolvie I know that there were times when there were attacks on both sides but in general Arabs treated Jews well in comparision to Christians,this would be a fair analysis I feel.

What is argued so hotly is when the Jews,Zionist inspired,started to come to Palestine in the early 20's and it is from then on that things started to breakdown.steve


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...


 Really unfair comment.


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...


 Stop nit-picking Wolvie.......st I also have the opinion that all Jews or Palestinians not living in their respective terrirtories regard themselves as immigrant of which ever country the are in.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

theliq said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



liq what you are talking about is not relevant to the discussion. 
Tinmore claimed that there are 3000 Jews living in the West Bank and that they are treated like any other Palestinian.
There is no proof to that claim, and Wiki claims it's false.
I don't like when someone makes a statement without a shred of evidence ,and that is what it's about.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 19, 2012)

*What Israel can do to save itself -?*


Accept Jesus Christ as their Lord and Saviour?


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...


 Well I don't know what Tinnie means regarding 2000 let alone 3000 Jews living in Palestine either Gaza or West Bank......I'm sure some Jewish business and government people must go into the West Bank but it would be very few I should imagine.

Obviously if there was a peace agreement this would change.....Tinnie WHAT DID YOU MEAN.

Wolvie look forward and make the difficult choice for peace......this plea to all sides....these two fine people deserve better....I think the fundimentalists on both sides are the core problem.steve


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 19, 2012)

theliq said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Well there are the Samaritans, considered to be Jews by both Palestine and Israel, who number about 800. I have heard of some who did not live in settlements and escaped getting the boot during the wars like some Palestinians in Israel. Some just live there to work like Amira Hass who has lived in Gaza and the West Bank for decades. Then there are Jews who marry Palestinians and are not allowed to live in Israel.

Is there a good number? No.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



"Then there are Jews who marry Palestinians and are not allowed to live in Israel."
What are you talking about ? 
Ahemd Tibi is a Palestinian who can live in Israel and married to a Palestinian.
You mean to say that Israel treats Jews worse than it treats Palestinians ?

" *I have heard *of some who did not live in settlements and escaped  getting the boot during the wars like some Palestinians in Israel."

You see this is the problem ... from whom did you hear this ? And how do you know this person is credible ?

Amira Hass is one person ... 

Wiki says about the number of Samaritans(You said there are 800 living in the West bank , but it would seem that there's not even 800 Samaritans alive on earth.) :


> Israel - approximately 350
> 
> 
> Palestinian territories - approximately 350


Samaritan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So from 2000 we are down to about 350 Samaritans and let's say 200 Jews who work there (The number 200 seems extremely inflated.) We have 550 , lets say there are even 1000 , not even close to what you originally said ...

"Is there a good number? No."
There is a good number : it's 3000 and it's what you originally claimed, the facts clearly show that it's simply isn't true , but instead of admitting your mistake you choose to pointlessly argue.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 19, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I never gave any hard numbers. You are arguing over nothing.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

This is your original statement:


> I hear that there are about 3,000 Jews now living in the West Bank and they are safer than Israeli Jews.



Is this statement true or false ?


----------



## Jos (Mar 19, 2012)

Distribution of Jews Living in the West Bank


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah ... those called settlements.
We were talking about Jews living in Arab communities.


----------



## Jos (Mar 19, 2012)

Jewish Israeli Woman Gives Birth in Palestinian West Bank Hospital

Jewish Israeli Woman Gives Birth in Palestinian West Bank Hospital | Moral Low Ground


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very good ,now find another 2999 and you'll save Tinmore.


----------



## Jos (Mar 19, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> Very good ,now find another 2999 and you'll save Tinmore.



Save Tinmore from what, are you making a threat?


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> This is your original statement:
> 
> 
> > I hear that there are about 3,000 Jews now living in the West Bank and they are safer than Israeli Jews.
> ...


Tinmore I'm still waiting for an answer ... 
Is this statement true or false ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 20, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > This is your original statement:
> ...



It is true, that is what I heard.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...


So anything you hear is automatically true ?
How do you know that what's you heard is true ? (BTW didn't you say you heard about 2000 ? 800 out of them Samaritans )
Wikipida is far more reliable source then your hearing sense and it says your statement is false ... what you think about that ? Could you be wrong ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 20, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



No, it is only true that I heard it. I never claimed otherwise.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 20, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


So what you heard possibly isn't true ?


----------



## ima (Mar 21, 2012)

The only thing that'll save Israel is if they surrender soon.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 21, 2012)

ima said:


> The only thing that'll save Israel is if they surrender soon.



That's what the Arabs were saying in 1947.

Abdul Rahman Azzam, Secretary General of the Arab League:



> "I personally wish that the Jews do not drive us to this war, as this will be a war of extermination and momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Tartar massacre[10] or the Crusader wars. I believe that the number of volunteers from outside Palestine will be larger than Palestine's Arab population, for I know that volunteers will be arriving to us from [as far as] India, Afghanistan, and China to win the honor of martyrdom for the sake of Palestine  You might be surprised to learn that hundreds of Englishmen expressed their wish to volunteer in the Arab armies to fight the Jews.
> 
> "This war will be distinguished by three serious matters. Firstfaith: as each fighter deems his death on behalf of Palestine as the shortest road to paradise; second, [the war] will be an opportunity for vast plunder. Third, it will be impossible to contain the zealous volunteers arriving from all corners of the world to avenge the martyrdom of the Palestine Arabs, and viewing the war as dignifying every Arab and every Muslim throughout the world
> 
> ...



Azzam's Genocidal Threat :: Middle East Quarterly


----------



## eots (Mar 21, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> People this thread is an attempt to solve the Israel/Palestinian conflict. And since these Jews chose to call their new country Israel which is a biblical reference and then settle in Palestine claiming it is their eternal homeland they must also live up to or not Gods warning to them.
> 
> The Old Testament is actually a repeating cycle of God telling his chosen ones to obey his commandments, covenants and laws and if they do so he will treat them as a peculiar treasure above all people.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2g2KkPhb7I]Lucinda Williams Get Right With God - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## theliq (Mar 21, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


 Yeah but Tinnie Palestinians and Jews do marry in Israel and their is no recrimination(apart from some of the nutters)to them or their children,sometimes the Arab partner converts to the Jewish faith sometimes not.I have to be fair to Wolvie on this,yes by some Israeli Jews there is some discrimination against Palestinians but on the whole Palestinians live peacefully enough and happily.
This makes the conflict even more stupid in view that both peoples get on well in Israel......it is all politics and vested interest.....I wonder how many Palestinians would leave Israel to move to Palestine,I wonder if you or Wolvie know that statistic.......I doubt very few Christian Palestinians would if the truth be know ??????? steve.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 22, 2012)

theliq said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



What I meant was that if an Israeli married a Palestinian from Gaza or the West Bank it is very unlikely that they would be allowed to live in Israel.


----------



## theliq (Mar 22, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


 Sorry Tinnie,I got the wrong end of the stick,well I don't know if you are right or wrong on that to be honest,the Israelis would do due dilegence on the Palestinian and the Jewish partner for that matter.......but if they were OK they may let them live in Israel.I'm sure this has happened but you or Wolvie would know that better than I.
Keep up the fight my friend,some of the comments against you are banal to say the least.
I think Wolvie,although somewhat condersending is educated in his responses.steve


----------



## ima (Mar 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that'll save Israel is if they surrender soon.
> ...



Sure, that was 1947, but sooner or later, I'm thinking that the arabs are going to get their shit together, there are a lot of them, they have camel loads of money, now they have a lot of American military hardware... And now it looks like the most nasty of them all might get a nuke. If I were in Israel, I'd be just a tad worried.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 22, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Yes , but destroying Israel would not change anything for them ... they would still be failed countries living by barbaric laws of the past.

Jordan in my opinion is the most western Arab country in the area , and even there honor killings are still happening ...


----------



## theliq (Mar 22, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


 But Jordon have a Palestinian QUEEN.....VERY HIGHLY RESPECTED WORLD WIDE.....just thought I'd mention that.steve very beautiful and clever in a smart way


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 22, 2012)

theliq said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Yes I know ... That's how I know about the honor killings , the queen talked about it ... 
She is pro western in many aspects ,
If she were the leader of the Palestinians we would have peace a long time ago ...


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 22, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



That was the story in 1947 and again in 1956 and 1967 and 1973, and in all these wars the Arabs not only vastly outnumbered the Israelis, but also had much better military equipment and much more of it.  In each case the Israelis won decisive victories.  For two generations now, there has been no indication that any of the Arab states has any taste for another conflict with Israel.  

If the Arabs ever get their shit together, they will realize they have nothing to gain by going to war with Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 22, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Nobody is talking about starting a war with Israel.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 22, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



If you had a functioning brain, you would have seen the post I was responding to was.


----------



## theliq (Mar 22, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...


 Wolvie.......this is a watershed moment,in as much that I fully agree with you.

I know in Israel that women are much respected and of much influence

I read with dismay that the young Morroccan  girl who was raped and made to marry her rapist(TO RESTORE HER HONOUR(WHAT A FUCKING CROCK OF SHIT) committed suicide after being tormented,abused and assulted by the court system, her husband,husbands mother and sisters.

But there is a meeting today by the formidible womens lobby(Morrocco being one of the slightly more progressive Islamic nations)...to move to have this law changed and the perpertrators brought to justice.

These stories are indemic throughout the Islamic world,and frankly are a disgrace by my eyes but that is the problem when women are regarded as merely a chattle.......This is a generalization as I know full well the majority of Arabic women are contented........but here you are dealing with ingnorant,uneducated peasants.......who give Arabs a bad name.steve


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't think it has anything to do with race, it has to do with brainwashing by Islam.
It's just so happens that the majority of Arabs are Muslim.
You can see very successful and modern Arabs in western countries where Islam does not rule.

The best thing that can happen to Islamic countries is for them to stop be Islamic.
Religion and state should be separated.


----------



## ima (Mar 23, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



They don't care about being failed countries, they just care about beating their women and wiping Israel off of the map.

Jordan is a total waste of sand, the Israelis should take it over (the 6 hour war) and give it to the Palestinians. Or even take it over and give the Pallies their land back. Who's going to care?


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 24, 2012)

The truth will set you free 

God&#8217;s prophesy to gather them for judgment is coming to its completion. What will they do next-?
NOTtheTalk - God&rsquo;s prophesy to gather them for judgment is coming to its completion. What will they do next-? (International)

Anti-Semitism where did it come from?
http://talk.notthetalk.com/discussion/list/3724?start=0



-


----------



## theliq (Mar 24, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with race, it has to do with brainwashing by Islam.
> It's just so happens that the majority of Arabs are Muslim.
> You can see very successful and modern Arabs in western countries where Islam does not rule.
> 
> ...



 I agree completely...but you could say the same about America to a degree.....compared to a country like Australia where there is total separation,just saying.steve


----------



## theliq (Mar 24, 2012)

ima said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Really your comments defy reason......spouting all this rubbish,when you live in a country.....where women and children are raped,assulted and murdered daily,and for a fact .... honour killings(murder)happen throughout the world

You, with your raping,mutilation and daily murder of women and children are hardly in a position of moralizing to others.......I think you need to put your house in order too as really     
 your are no better than those who you demean theliq  You to could be seen as a failed people and country.......who are so much in debt that you can never pay back and have been living off others loans,you really are a pack of beggars,yet you rant on and on but you are and have nothing.
You live in a glass house and are full of shit


----------



## ima (Mar 25, 2012)

theliq said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



I "live in a country.....where women and children are raped,assulted and murdered daily"? Where the fuck do you think I live? LOL!


----------



## tooldtocare (Mar 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> tooldtothink:
> 
> Tell us more about your fascinating views on *Isael.*
> 
> You illiterate fuckwit.



 Genesis 47:29  When the time drew near for Israel to die, he called for his son Joseph  and said to him, "If I have found favor in your eyes, put your hand under my thigh and promise that you will show me kindness and faithfulness.  Do not bury me in Egypt, 
 Genesis 47:30 [ Israel speaks ]  but when I rest with my fathers, carry me out of Egypt and bury me where they are buried.I will do as you say," he said.
 Genesis 50:5 My father made me swear an oath and said, "I am about to die;  bury me in the tomb I dug for myself in the land of Canaan." Now let me go up and bury my father; then I will return.'" 
Genesis 50:7  So Joseph went up to bury his father. All Pharaoh's officials accompanied him--the dignitaries of his court and all the dignitaries of Egypt-- 
Genesis 50:10  When they reached the threshing floor of Atad, near the Jordan, they lamented loudly and bitterly; and there Joseph observed a seven-day period of mourning for his father.
Genesis 50:11  When the Canaanites who lived there saw the mourning at the threshing floor of Atad, they said, "The Egyptians are holding a solemn ceremony of mourning." That is why that place near the Jordan is called Abel Mizraim. 
 Genesis 50:13  They carried him to the land of Canaan and buried him in the cave in the field of Machpelah, near Mamre, which Abraham had bought as a burial place from Ephron the Hittite, along with the field.
Genesis 23:17 So Ephron's field in Machpelah near Mamre--both the field and the cave in it, and all the trees within the borders of the field--was deeded 
Genesis 25:9  His sons Isaac and Ishmael buried him in the cave of Machpelah near Mamre, in the field of Ephron son of Zohar the Hittite, 
Genesis 49:31  There Abraham and his wife Sarah were buried, there Isaac and his wife Rebekah were buried, and there I buried Leah.
Genesis 50:10  And they came to the threshingfloor of Atad,  which is beyond Jordan, and there they mourned with a great and very sore lamentation:
Genesis 50:14 For his sons carried him  [ Israel ]  into the land of Canaan, and buried him in the cave of the field of Machpelah, which Abraham bought with the field for a possession of a buryingplace of Ephron the Hittite, before Mamre.
Genesis 50:14  After burying his father, Joseph returned to Egypt, together with his brothers and all the others who had gone with him to bury his father.

The &#8220;Jewish homeland&#8221; cannot be in Palestine because Palestine is west of the Jordan river and the The  founding fathers of Judaism were buried &#8220;beyond Jordan&#8221; which places their true homeland in Jordan.  
No actually it does not even do that. The grave site was purchased from the locals. The Jews of old had no &#8220;country&#8221;, they were nomads. No wait that is not totally true either they lived for 430 years in Egypt before immigrating to Palestine, which I might add already existed before them.

Israel God's forbidden place

read it yourself
I add this:
(Exo 1:7 KJV) And the children of Israel were fruitful, and increased abundantly, and multiplied, and waxed exceeding mighty; and the land was filled with them. 

(Exo 12:40 KJV) Now the sojourning of the children of Israel, who dwelt in Egypt, was four hundred and thirty years.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 25, 2012)

Ah, it's 2012...


----------



## docmauser1 (Mar 25, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> _What Isael can do to save itself -?_


Resettling arabs in their respective homelands is a good start, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (Mar 25, 2012)

theliq said:


> _Really your comments defy reason......spouting all this rubbish,when you live in a country.....where women and children are raped,assulted and murdered daily,and for a fact .... honour killings(murder)happen throughout the world You, with your raping,mutilation and daily murder of women and children are hardly in a position of moralizing to others.......I think you need to put your house in order too as really
> your are no better than those who you demean theliq  You to could be seen as a failed people and country.......who are so much in debt that you can never pay back and have been living off others loans,you really are a pack of beggars,yet you rant on and on but you are and have nothing. You live in a glass house and are full of shit_


Funny drivel!


----------



## ima (Mar 26, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> tooldtocare said:
> 
> 
> > _What Isael can do to save itself -?_
> ...



You mean letting the arabs who used to own land in what is now Israel return?


----------



## JStone (Mar 26, 2012)

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...



You mean like the 1.5 million Israeli Rabs, Dunce?


----------



## ima (Mar 26, 2012)

JStone said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Is that everyone who was kicked off of their lands? And all these people got their original land back?

Then yes.


----------



## JStone (Mar 26, 2012)

ima said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Dunce, last I checked, Israel was a Hebrew name and the Jewish homeland dating back 3000 years.  

Your fakestinians are merely rebranded Arab illegal aliens from Saudi Arabia who invaded a few decades ago.

Only Arabs kick off Arabs from their land, like when Kuwait expelled 400,000 Pallies.

Now, you know, dunce.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 26, 2012)

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...


How do you figure it's their lands ? 

How come the Americans didn't leave and gave the land back to the Indians ?


----------



## JStone (Mar 26, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



99% of "Palestine" was state-owned by the Turks under 400 years of Ottoman rule.  Few Arabs owned land and those who did were wealthy absentee landlords in Syria and elsewhere.  

Pallies who claim to own any land are delusional.


----------



## theliq (Mar 26, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > _Really your comments defy reason......spouting all this rubbish,when you live in a country.....where women and children are raped,assulted and murdered daily,and for a fact .... honour killings(murder)happen throughout the world You, with your raping,mutilation and daily murder of women and children are hardly in a position of moralizing to others.......I think you need to put your house in order too as really
> ...


 The USA can be FUNNY but this i NOT A FUNNY ISSUE...ANYWHERE.................the MURDER OF YOUR POPULATION BY EACH OTHER.   GET YOUR HOUSE IN ORDER.theliq


----------



## theliq (Mar 26, 2012)

JStone said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


 Neither did Jews,


----------



## theliq (Mar 26, 2012)

ima said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


   The USA you fool.theliq


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 26, 2012)

theliq said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



They own it now.


----------



## theliq (Mar 26, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


 AND in that you are correct Todd.steve by they way Todd that must be the worse photo of the WHO frontsman.......come on you can do better than that.


----------



## JStone (Mar 26, 2012)

Jews have prior possession of Israel dating back 3000 years verified by the archaeological record.  First rule of property law:  first in time is first in right.

Pallies are merely rebranded Arabs from Saudi Arabia.

*Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani Scholar, Journalist, Author and Former Editor in Chief of  Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today*


> Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.
> 
> It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence.
> 
> ...


 
*2,000 Year Old Jewish Dead Sea Scrolls *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rYj_0foJYA]The Dead Sea Scrolls Online - YouTube[/ame]

*Google * Official Google Blog: From the desert to the web: bringing the Dead Sea Scrolls online


> Its taken 24 centuries, the work of archaeologists, scholars and historians, and the advent of the Internet to make the Dead Sea Scrolls accessible to anyone in the world. Today, as the new year approaches on the Hebrew calendar, were celebrating the launch of the Dead Sea Scrolls online; a project of The Israel Museum, Jerusalem, powered by Google technology.
> 
> Written between the third and first centuries BCE, the Dead Sea Scrolls include the oldest known biblical manuscripts in existence. In 68 BCE, they were hidden in 11 caves in the Judean desert on the shores of the Dead Sea to protect them from the approaching Roman armies. Since 1965, the scrolls have been on exhibit at the Shrine of the Book at The Israel Museum, Jerusalem. Among other topics, the scrolls offer critical insights into life and religion in ancient Jerusalem, including the birth of Christianity
> 
> Now, anyone around the world can view, read and interact with five digitized Dead Sea Scrolls. The high resolution photographs are up to 1,200 megapixels, almost 200 times more than the average consumer camera, so viewers can see even the most minute details in the parchment. For example, zoom in on the Temple Scroll  to get a feel for the animal skin it's written ononly one-tenth of a millimeter thick.


----------



## docmauser1 (Mar 26, 2012)

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > tooldtocare said:
> ...


Oh, not that palistanian littérature ordurière about land again. But, as luck would have it I'm here to set the facts straight:
7% of the land of the west palestine was owned by jews.
7-8% was owned by absentee landowners - arab efendi clans.
16% was owned by churches and other foreign entities.
The remainder - what?! 70%! - was state lands, owned first by the sultan and later by the Govt of Palestine.
So, illegal arab immigrants had to have some land to cry land, first, and we aren't buying their bridges, of course.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 27, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



ima , how do you figure Arab owned the lands if those lands were never under their sovereignty ? 

Besides , if you start a war you must consider the cost of failure , and that is exactly what happened to the Palestinian Arabs.

Back in 1948 ,They were offered a sovereign state in the borders of what they claim they want not , instead of accepting the offer they choose to fight and try to kick the Jews out, this choice cost them dearly and instead of a sovereign state , they were left with nothing .


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



The Palestinians did not start that war and they did not lose that war. Israel has won nothing.


----------



## ima (Mar 27, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Whomever's sovereignty that land was under matters little, people were forced to leave their land/houses under threat of getting killed and were never allowed to return.

I agree about the cost of war, but in their minds, the war's not over, and in this new version of a world war, the new Hitler's about to develop nukes and bring the ovens to Israel. I'd be worried if I was anywhere in Israel, very worried. (and don't get me wrong, this isn't even a personal opinion, it's just observing facts).


----------



## sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

In retrospect Eisenhower pointed the Israeli's to the wrong part of the earth, oh i know the theological implications precluded him any _other _choice, but....

we should rethink it, maybe send them all to Mars.  They could colonize the whole planet, and not piss _anyone _off.  And hey, if they're hung up on the holy land thing, we could just dig a foot or so down , and ship all that Israeli sand there too

I figure something like 800,000 trillion dollars (US) would pull it off, sounds expensive, but you amortize our support of their conflict out the next few millenia, and the #'s start lookin' like a winner in the long run....~S~


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 27, 2012)

ima said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...





> Whomever's sovereignty that land was under matters little, people were  forced to leave their land/houses under threat of getting killed and  were never allowed to return.



Many left voluntarily as I stated before and in other posts.

War is ugly, if there never was a war there never would be casualties and the world would be beautiful.
When Arabs attacked Israel they didn't take in account the possibility of defeat, it was their mistake , and they are suffering the consequences.



> I agree about the cost of war, but in their minds, the war's not over,  and in this new version of a world war, the new Hitler's about to  develop nukes and bring the ovens to Israel. I'd be worried if I was  anywhere in Israel, very worried. (and don't get me wrong, this isn't  even a personal opinion, it's just observing facts).



Two points , first as long as in their minds the war is not over , and they choose to continue fighting in order to destroy Israel instead of building their own future I don't see how their life could get better.

Second , If the new Hitlers about to develop nukes , Israel is not the only one that should be worried.
As you remember ,genocide of Jews was only part of Hitlers plan , the other part was conquering everyone else.
I don't think that the plan of fundamental Islam is much different , so if fundamental Islam get nukes everyone who is not Muslim should be worried.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 27, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



When the Ottoman Empire took over Palestine one of the things they did was to grab all the land from the owners. These former owners then had "land rights." These rights could be bought, sold, or inherited. Of course they had to pay lease to the empire to keep these rights. It was similar to a property tax. Keep paying or lose your land.

At the fall of the empire these lands were ceded to the government of Palestine and ownership was being restored to those who owned the rights.


----------



## JStone (Mar 27, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Wrong, as usual, birdbrain.

Palestine never existed under the Ottoman Empire.  The Romans invented the word palestine to rename Israel during the Roman Empire.   The British reinvented palestine after WW II.

In terms of property law, Jews have prior possession of Israel founded 3000 years ago.  So-called palestinians were invented a few years ago.

*Cambridge University Press*


> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 1833&#8211;1947 - Cambridge Archive Editions



*Biblical Historian and Scholar Dr. Paula Fredriksen, Professor of Religion, Boston University; Ph.D, History of Religion, Princeton University; Diploma in Theology, Oxford University *


> The Judean revolt against Rome was led by [Jewish rebel] Bar Kochba in 132-135 CE. The immediate causes of this rebellion are obscure. Its result was not: [Roman Emperor] Hadrian crushed the revolt and banned Jews from Judea.
> 
> *The Romans now designated this territory by a political neologism, "Palestine" [a Latin form of "Philistine"], in a deliberate effort to denationalize Jewish/Judean territory. And, finally, Hadrian eradicated Jewish Jerusalem, erecting upon its ruins a new pagan city, Aelia Capitolina.*
> http://www.randomhouse.com/book/55994/jesus-of-nazareth-king-of-the-jews-by-paula-fredriksen


----------



## ima (Mar 27, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



I don't think that they care if their life gets better, they just want their land back. Plus I'd add that no one has really ever offered them anything concrete in return for their land, like give them each $1 million with a one way ticket to any other arab country and most of them would probably take the money and run. Like sparky says, in the long run it's a good deal.

As for being afraid of Islamic nukes, personally, I think that when they whack Israel, they'll calm down. And if they don't: K-A-B-O-O-M! lol.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 27, 2012)

ima said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



You say that Israel will not worry about Islamic nukes once they are nuked. Then you look at the deaths as a humor. 

Your intent is clear.  Death and destruction follow your mindful intentions and you find it humorous. It's death that you follow.


----------



## ima (Mar 27, 2012)

Ropey said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...


*

I never said "that Israel will not worry about Islamic nukes once they are nuked", re-read my post.

Death and destruction is how Israel was created, just saying.*


----------



## JStone (Mar 27, 2012)

*Barack Obama*...:


> Israel is a sovereign state, and the historic homeland of the Jewish people.
> 
> It should be clear to all that efforts to chip away at Israel's legitimacy will only be met by the unshakeable opposition of the United States.
> Remarks by the President to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House



*PBS: Civilization and the Jews *


> The interaction of Jewish history and Western civilization successively assumed different forms. In the Biblical and Ancient periods, Israel was an integral part of the Near Eastern and classical world, which gave birth to Western civilization. It shared the traditions of ancient Mesopotamia and the rest of that world with regard to it&#8217;s own beginning; it benefited from the decline of Egypt and the other great Near Eastern empires to emerge as a nation in it&#8217;s own right; it asserted it&#8217;s claim to the divinely promised Land of Israel
> PBS - Heritage


 
*Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel* The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum 



> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.



* Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem During The Reign Of King Hezekiah--New Exhibition At The Semitic Museum Re-Creates Numerous Aspects Of Ancient Israel* Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah 



> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.



*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel* The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press



> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.



*PBS Nova *...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Mar 27, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians did not start that war and they did not lose that war. Israel has won nothing._


Cool. Indeed, we've always maintained there's no occupation, it's just arab assholes being occupational, of course.


----------



## JStone (Mar 27, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by P F Tinmore
> The Palestinians did not start that war and they did not lose that war. Israel has won nothing



"Palestinians": Other Arabs Who Can't Accomplish Anything In Life And Would Rather Wrap Themselves In The Seductive Melodrama Of Eternal Struggle And Death 

Massachussets Institute of Technology [MIT]


> As a world leader in science and technology, Israel excels in such areas as genetics, medicine, agriculture, computer sciences, electronics, optics, and engineering. Scientists at Israeli universities such as Bar Ilan University, Ben Gurion University, Haifa University, Hebrew University, The Technion--Israel Institute of Technology, Tel Aviv University and the Weizmann Institute of Science are pioneers in areas such as stem cell-based tissue engineering, nanotechnology, high-resolution electron microscopy, and solar energy. Israeli companies have developed such diverse products as the first anti-virus package, technologies that allow you to leave voice mail on mobile phones, and stents that save lives by keeping the arteries to the heart open.
> 
> MISTI MIT-Israel



Warren Buffett...


> We believe generally in the United States, we believe in ourselves and what a young country can achieve.  Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world.  It's a smaller replica of what has been accomplished here and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about societies that are on the move.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Mar 27, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...


Of course, not. Major illegal arab immigration hadn't yet happened, and illegal arab immigrants hadn't been known for land ownership, provided they didn't steal it in the first place, of course.


P F Tinmore said:


> _At the fall of the empire these lands were ceded to the government of Palestine and ownership was being restored to those who owned the rights._


That's why the british govt. of palestine owned 70% of it, of course.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

ima said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...





> I don't think that they care if their life gets better, they just want their land back.


We are back to square zero again ... How do you figure it's "their" land ? They never have sovereignty over the land it always belonged to someone else.
Another point is , while "their" land was under Egyptian and Jordanian rule they suddenly didn't want "their" land back ... They only wanted it back while Israel controlled it ... 
So the conclusion form this is quite simple,it's not that they want "their" land back , they just want the Jews out...



> Plus I'd add that no one has really ever offered them anything concrete in return for their land


That contradicts your previous statement :"I don't think that they care if their life gets better, they just want their land back".



> As for being afraid of Islamic nukes, personally, I think that when they  whack Israel, they'll calm down. And if they don't: K-A-B-O-O-M!


Exactly ,  "K-A-B-O-O-M! " to you and anything you hold dear.



> Death and destruction is how Israel was created, just saying.


So the USA was created using unicorns butterflies and care bears then ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 28, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...





> Another point is , while "their" land was under Egyptian and Jordanian rule they suddenly didn't want "their" land back ...



Of course that is not true. The Palestinians worked to retrieve their land through the '50s and "60s. And through to today.


----------



## ima (Mar 28, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> We are back to square zero again ... How do you figure it's "their" land ? They never have sovereignty over the land it always belonged to someone else.
> Another point is , while "their" land was under Egyptian and Jordanian rule they suddenly didn't want "their" land back ... They only wanted it back while Israel controlled it ...
> So the conclusion form this is quite simple,it's not that they want "their" land back , they just want the Jews out...
> 
> ...



"Their" land meaning the people who owned houses and land, not which country they belonged to, that's irrelevant whether they were Jordanians, Egyptians or whatever even if there was no country there at the time, I'm talking about the actual people who got kicked off their land and weren't allowed to return. So what if they were even stateless, Israel could have let them keep their land and houses, or like I've mentioned, the Jews could have bought them out one by one. Of course they're going to be pissed and want their land back, wouldn't you?

At least you agree that israel was created by death and destruction. How the US was created might make a good thread on its own, but for this discussion, it's irrelevant.

As for Iran hitting the US with a nuke? Not in my lifetime.
Iran hitting Israel with a nuke? Possibly in my lifetime. Would it matter to me? probably not, although I would have to buy an electric car!


----------



## JStone (Mar 28, 2012)

Jews have owned houses in Israel since Jews created Israel 3000 years ago where Jews have lived and ruled to today.

*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel* The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum



> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> 
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth.



*Harvard University Semitic Museum: Jerusalem During The Reign Of King Hezekiah--New Exhibition At The Semitic Museum Re-Creates Numerous Aspects Of Ancient Israel * Harvard Gazette: Jerusalem during the reign of King Hezekiah


> The Semitic Museum has installed a new exhibition that brings the world of biblical Israel into vivid, three-dimensional reality. "The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine" immerses the viewer in Israelite daily life around the time of King Hezekiah (8th century B.C.), creating an experiential environment based on the latest archaeological, textual, and historical research.
> 
> The centerpiece of the exhibition is a full-scale Israelite house, open on one side, filled with authentic ancient artifacts that show how life was lived by common inhabitants of ancient Jerusalem. Agricultural tools, a cooking area, and a stall occupied by a single, scruffy ram fill the ground floor of the cube-shaped, mud-brick structure, which, thankfully, is not olfactorily authentic. The upper story, reached by a ladder, is devoted to eating and sleeping.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 28, 2012)

ima said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > We are back to square zero again ... How do you figure it's "their" land ? They never have sovereignty over the land it always belonged to someone else.
> ...



You've packed a lot of misinformation into a short post.  First of all, only about 20% of the Arabs were forced out of Israel in the War of Independence and nearly all of these were from villages that had been launching attacks on Jews for years; they were at war with the new state, they lost and they fled.  The other 80% left for a variety of reason, none of which had anything to do with Israeli actions against them.  Take two of the largest Arab communities, Safed and Haifa.  In Safed Arabs attacked the Jewish quarter and drove all the Jews out of the city in anticipation of the announcement of statehood.  After a 
few days, they became fearful of a retaliation by Jewish forces and much of the Arab population fled out of fear they would be punished for their crimes, but no Jewish forces were approaching the city.  In Haifa, both the Jewish leaders and the British police assured the Arab leaders that they had nothing to fear from the Jews, but without explanation the Arab leaders demanded buses to take them to Syria and nearly the entire Arab population left.  It is at least inaccurate to characterize the Arab exodus from Israel as the Arabs being driven out.

It is also inaccurate to claim the Arabs who left were not allowed back in or were not eligible for compensation for property they may have lost.  



> (a) The owners of acquired property are entitled to compensation therefore from the Development Authority. The compensation shall be given in money, unless otherwise agreed between the owners and the Development Authority. The amount of compensation shall be fixed by agreement between the Development Authority and the owners or, in the absence of agreement, by the Court, as hereinafter provided.
> 
> (b) Where the acquired property was used for agriculture and was the main source of livelihood of its owner, and he has no other land sufficient for his livelihood, the Development Authority shall, on his demand, offer him other property, either for ownership or for lease, as full or partial compensation. A competent authority, to be appointed for this purpose by the Minister, shall, in accordance with rules to be prescribed by regulations, determine the category, location, area, and, in the case of lease, period of lease (not less than 49 years) and the value of the offered property, both for the purpose of calculating the compensation and for determination of the sufficiency of such property for a livelihood.



Israeli land and property laws - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_5713-1953

To claim compensation under this law, an Arab who had owned property in Israel would have had to apply to the Israeli government as an individual, in effect, acknowledging the jurisdiction of that government.  You will not find more than a few cases of Arabs who had left Israel and then applied for the compensation they were entitled to under Israeli law.

Similarly, Arabs who wanted to return to Israel had the right to apply to the government as individuals, again, effectively acknowledging the jurisdiction of that government, and had they applied, many of them would likely have been given permission to return.  For example, During Operation BaraK several villages north of Gaza were evacuated by Israeli forces in anticipation of an Egyptian advance through that area, and the Arab villagers fled to Egypt.  After the war, the commander in charge was heavily criticized in Israel for this action because it was not believed these villagers would have hampered military operations if they had been allowed to stay.  Had these villagers applied as individuals to return, it is likely 
permission would have been granted, but there is no record of any such applications.

Israel was not created by death and destruction.  It was created by preventing the massive death and destruction intended by the Arabs.

Abdul Rahman Azzam, Secretary General of the Arab League on the eve of the 1948 war:



> "I personally wish that the Jews do not drive us to this war, as this will be a war of extermination and momentous massacre which will be spoken of like the Tartar massacre[10] or the Crusader wars. I believe that the number of volunteers from outside Palestine will be larger than Palestine's Arab population, for I know that volunteers will be arriving to us from [as far as] India, Afghanistan, and China to win the honor of martyrdom for the sake of Palestine &#8230; You might be surprised to learn that hundreds of Englishmen expressed their wish to volunteer in the Arab armies to fight the Jews.
> 
> "This war will be distinguished by three serious matters. First&#8212;faith: as each fighter deems his death on behalf of Palestine as the shortest road to paradise; second, [the war] will be an opportunity for vast plunder. Third, it will be impossible to contain the zealous volunteers arriving from all corners of the world to avenge the martyrdom of the Palestine Arabs, and viewing the war as dignifying every Arab and every Muslim throughout the world &#8230;
> 
> ...



Azzam's Genocidal Threat :: Middle East Quarterly


----------



## sparky (Mar 28, 2012)

aw c',mon, nobody liked mt Mars fix?

one small pita for mankind mitigated,  on large step for theoctraical imperialism......~S~


----------



## ima (Mar 28, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



LOL! Kick them out and then offer them compensation by applying to your attacker for compo, ya sure. And no record of any applications? LOL, no kidding.
You try to make it seem as though the whole process was done in a friendly, courteous and agreeable manner. It couldn't be further from the truth. But please do try again.


----------



## JStone (Mar 28, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Palestininas are Arabs, thus, their homeland is Arabia.  Now, how did they wind up in Israel?  Magic carpet?


----------



## JStone (Mar 28, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by ima
> We are back to square zero again ... How do you figure it's "their" land ?



Real estate law 101: Jews have prior possession of Israel dating back 3000 years when Jewish sovereignty was established, verified by the archaeoligical record.  Basic rule of law: First in time is first in right.  Jews are the only nation ever established in Israel over 3000 years.  

Now, can you provide any archaeological record of any so-called palesteenian civilization in Israel?  No, I didn't think so.  

*Yale University Press: The Archaeology of Ancient Israel*


> In this lavishly illustrated book some of Israel's foremost archaeologists present a thorough, up-to-date, and readily accessible survey of early life in the land of the Bible, from the Neolithic era (eighth millennium B.C.E.) to the fall of Jerusalem and the destruction of the First Temple in 586 B.C.E. It will be a delightful and informative resource for anyone who has ever wanted to know more about the religious, scientific, or historical background of the region.
> 
> The Archaeology of Ancient Israel - Ben-Tor, Amnon; Greenberg, R. - Yale University Press


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 28, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



The claim that the Arabs were kicked out of Israel is a slogan, not an idea that can stand up to scrutiny. It may feel good to say it, but it is without substance.  With few exceptions, the Arabs who were forced out were those that were at war with the new state of Israel, about 20%, and the others left for reasons that had nothing to do with Israeli actions but only about Arab attitudes about Jews.  Israel passed laws establishing the property rights of Arabs who had left, but those Arabs never claimed those rights.


----------



## JStone (Mar 28, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...




The Economist magazine, October 2, 1948 


> "Of the 62,000 Arabs who formerly lived in Haifa not more than 5,000 or 6,000 remained. Various factors influenced their decision to seek safety in flight. There is but little doubt that the most potent of the factors were the announcements made over the air by the Higher Arab Executive, urging the Arabs to quit.....It was clearly intimated that those Arabs who remained in Haifa and accepted Jewish protection would be regarded as renegades.



Middle East Historian Benny Morris, Author of "1948," The Definitive Account Of The '48 War...


> The Arab National Committee in Jerusalem, following the March 8, 1948, instructions of the Arab Higher Committee, ordered women, children and the elderly in various parts of Jerusalem to leave their homes: &#8220;Any opposition to this order...is an obstacle to the holy war...and will hamper the operations of the fighters in these districts&#8221; The invading Arab armies also occasionally ordered whole villages to depart, so as not to be in their way&#8221;


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 29, 2012)

ima said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > We are back to square zero again ... How do you figure it's "their" land ? They never have sovereignty over the land it always belonged to someone else.
> ...





> "Their" land meaning the people who owned houses and land, not which  country they belonged to, that's irrelevant whether they were  Jordanians, Egyptians


You seem to have general misconception about land ownership.
How do you think one becomes a land owner ? 



> So what if they were even stateless, Israel could have let them keep their land and houses


Sure , if they were not trying to *murder *all the Jews this what would have happened.
Again you don't differentiate between war and times of peace.
They where "kicked off" because they were trying to kill people , they weren't peaceful people sitting on their hands looking at the sky.



> I'm talking about the actual people who got kicked off their land and weren't allowed to return ... Of course they're going to be pissed and want their land back, wouldn't you?


You have the history a bit backward.
They were pissed and angry thats why they attacked Jews and thats how they lost "their" land , not the other way around.




> At least you agree that israel was created by death and destruction. How  the US was created might make a good thread on its own, but for this  discussion, it's irrelevant.


What's irrelevant is you saying that Israel was created by death and destruction while in the inception of most modern countries that we know of 'death and destruction' were present.

So saying Israel was created by 'death and destruction' is meaningless while most of the other countries where also created by 'death and destruction'.



> As for Iran hitting the US with a nuke? Not in my lifetime.
> Iran hitting Israel with a nuke? Possibly in my lifetime. Would it  matter to me? probably not, although I would have to buy an electric  car!


Sure it's inconceivable now ... Although I don't know on what you base this assumption.
After all , a terrorist attack on the world trade center was also inconceivable before 9/11.


----------



## ima (Mar 29, 2012)

Wolverine and toomuch, you like to pretend that Jews and Israel were the good guys in all of this and that the arabs/palestinians are the ones being unreasonable. The Jews were terrorists before the arabs even got the idea, that's how they scared a lot of arabs out of the way. If you want to pretend that that's ok because everyone else did it, that's cool, but it also doesn't make it right, and you also have to take responsibility for the fact that that has created resentment by arabs and is why they want to destroy Israel back. At least take you can take ownership of why the Pallies are so pissed by agreeing that Israel was created by death and destruction. It's a start.
Laws protecting the land of those arabs who "left"? LOL, that's like saying that Hitler gave all the jews he gassed rights to return, and that it's too bad for them, no one claimed their rights.
And Wolve, you seem to think that the Jews never attacked the arabs and it's all the arabs fault. Sorry, I can't debate someone who's so far over the clueless line, you're almost in JStone territory.
And to think that Iran will do a nuclear 9/11 is absurd to the extreme, all they want to do is to nuke Israel. Anyways, 9/11 wasn't even done by a country, it was done by a private group, Al-Qaeda which has no official ties to any country.


----------



## JStone (Mar 29, 2012)

*John F. Kennedy, "Salute To Israel"*


> Both Israel and the United States acknowledge the supremacy of the moral law &#8211; both believe in personal as well as national liberty &#8211; and, perhaps most important, both will fight to the end to maintain that liberty
> 
> Yes; Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear.   We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice
> 
> ...



*Barack Obama*...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map. These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House





> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Mar 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> _The Palestinians worked to retrieve their land through the '50s and "60s. And through to today._


Meaning, palistanians have been working their asses off (with the help and funding from the USSR communist party) lying to the gullible international community that land they, being major arab illegal immigrants, haven't had in the first place, is supposed to be theirs.


----------



## docmauser1 (Mar 29, 2012)

ima said:


> _... Jews and Israel were the good guys in all of this and that the arabs/palestinians are the ones being unreasonable._


Very true, have always been, indeed.


ima said:


> _The Jews were terrorists before the arabs even got the idea, that's how they scared a lot of arabs out of the way._


A common arab agitprop "melodic whistling".


----------



## JStone (Mar 29, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by P F Tinmore
> The Palestinians worked to retrieve their land through the '50s and "60s. And through to today.



Fakestinians are merely rebranded Arab illegal aliens from Arabia who stole Jewish land.

Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


 
Tashbih Sayyed, Muslim Pakistani Scholar, Journalist, Author and Former Editor in Chief of  Our Times, Pakistan Today, and The Muslim World Today


> Blinded by their anti-Semitism, Arabs ignore the fact that neither are they an indigenous group nor is the Jewish nationhood a new phenomenon in Palestine; the Jewish nation was born during 40 years of wandering in the Sinai more than five thousand years ago and has remained connected with Palestine ever since. &#8220;Even after the destruction of the last Jewish commonwealth in the first century, the Jewish people maintained their own autonomous political and legal institutions: the Davidic dynasty was preserved in Baghdad until the thirteenth century through the rule of the Exilarch (Resh Galuta), while the return to Zion was incorporated into the most widely practiced Jewish traditions, including the end of the Yom Kippur service and the Passover Seder, as well as in everyday prayers. Thus, Jewish historic rights were kept alive in Jewish historical consciousness.
> 
> It is a matter of record that the Arabs owe their presence in Palestine to the Ottomans who settled Muslim populations as a buffer against Bedouin attacks and Ibrahim Pasha, the Egyptian ruler who brought Egyptian colonists with his army in the 1830s. And during all those times when Arabs lived under the Ottoman rule, they never showed any desire for national independence.
> 
> ...


----------



## ima (Mar 29, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > _... Jews and Israel were the good guys in all of this and that the arabs/palestinians are the ones being unreasonable._
> ...



Hey doc, do you carry around a piece of paper that reminds you to breathe?


----------



## docmauser1 (Mar 29, 2012)

ima said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Hilarious drivel!


----------



## JStone (Mar 29, 2012)

*The Misery of Arabs/Apple R&D In Israel *  


> Apple will open a research and development center in Israel that will focus on semiconductors
> 
> The R&D center in Herzliya, Israels version of Silicon Valley, would be Apples first outside California
> 
> ...


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA4wnqRAuhI]Apple to set up Israel development center - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH1mYikmYzo]Apple to Acquire Anobit? - YouTube[/ame]



> Apple today confirmed earlier reports it has acquired Israel-based flash memory startup Anobit....which makes flash memory technology found in the iPhone, iPad, and MacBook Air.. The deal was reported to be worth $400 million to $500 million.
> Apple confirms Anobit acquisition | Apple - CNET News


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 29, 2012)

ima said:


> Wolverine and toomuch, you like to pretend that Jews and Israel were the good guys in all of this and that the arabs/palestinians are the ones being unreasonable. The Jews were terrorists before the arabs even got the idea, that's how they scared a lot of arabs out of the way. If you want to pretend that that's ok because everyone else did it, that's cool, but it also doesn't make it right, and you also have to take responsibility for the fact that that has created resentment by arabs and is why they want to destroy Israel back. At least take you can take ownership of why the Pallies are so pissed by agreeing that Israel was created by death and destruction. It's a start.
> Laws protecting the land of those arabs who "left"? LOL, that's like saying that Hitler gave all the jews he gassed rights to return, and that it's too bad for them, no one claimed their rights.
> And Wolve, you seem to think that the Jews never attacked the arabs and it's all the arabs fault. Sorry, I can't debate someone who's so far over the clueless line, you're almost in JStone territory.
> And to think that Iran will do a nuclear 9/11 is absurd to the extreme, all they want to do is to nuke Israel. Anyways, 9/11 wasn't even done by a country, it was done by a private group, Al-Qaeda which has no official ties to any country.



Once again you provide no substantial arguments to support your biases.  The Arabs' passionate animosity towards Jews and their desire to destroy Israel does not arise from the actions of Jews or Israel but from a cultural imperative embodied in the popular understanding of their religion.



> Walter Laqueur states that the Qur'an and its interpreters has a great many conflicting things to say about the Jews. Jews are said to be treacherous and hypocritical and could never be friends with a Muslim.[9]
> 
> Frederick M. Schweitzer and Marvin Perry state that references to Jews in the Qur'an are mostly negative. The Qur'an states that wretchedness and baseness were stamped upon the Jews, and they were visited with wrath from Allah, that was because they disbelieved in Allah's revelations and slew the prophets wrongfully. And for their taking usury, which was prohibited for them, and because of their consuming people's wealth under false pretense, a painful punishment was prepared for them. The Qur'an requires their "abasement and poverty" in the form of the poll tax jizya. In his "wrath" God has "cursed" the Jews and will turn them into apes/monkeys and swine and idol worshipers because they are "infidels".[8]
> 
> Islam and antisemitism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





> He [Muhammad] said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Islam and antisemitism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Arab anti semitism from the Middle Ages into the 20th century has been just as pervasive, just as culturally entrenched and just as ferociously violent as anti semitism in eastern Europe from which Jewish immigrants to the Protectorate were trying to escape.  



> By medieval standards, conditions for Jews under Islam was generally more formalized and better than those of Jews in Christian lands, in part due to the sharing of minority status with Christians in these lands. There is evidence for this claim in that the status of Jews in lands with no Christian minority was usually worse than their status in lands with one. For example, there were numerous incidents of massacres and ethnic cleansing of Jews in North Africa,[8] especially in Morocco, Libya and Algeria where eventually Jews were forced to live in ghettos.[9] Decrees ordering the destruction of synagogues were enacted in the Middle Ages in Egypt, Syria, Iraq and Yemen.[10] At certain times in Yemen, Morocco and Baghdad, Jews were forced to convert to Islam or face death.[11]



Antisemitism in the Arab world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> During the Golden age of Jewish culture in Spain, beginning in the 9th century, Islamic Spain was more tolerant towards Jews.[8] The 11th century, however, saw several Muslim pogroms against Jews; notably those that occurred in Cordoba in 1011 and in Granada in 1066.[9] In the 1066 Granada massacre, the first large pogrom on European soil, a Muslim mob crucified the Jewish vizier Joseph ibn Naghrela and massacred about 4,000 Jews[10] In 1033 about 6,000 Jews were killed in Fez, Morocco by Muslim mobs.[11][12] Mobs in Fez murdered thousands of Jews in 1276,[13] and again, leaving only 11 alive, in 1465.[13][14]



Antisemitism in the Arab world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

19th century



> The Damascus affair was an accusation of ritual murder and a blood libel against Jews in Damascus in 1840. On February 5, 1840, Franciscan Capuchin friar Father Thomas and his Greek servant were reported missing, never to be seen again. The Turkish governor and the French consul Ratti-Menton believed accusations of ritual murder and blood libel, as the alleged murder occurred before the Jewish Passover. An investigation was staged, and Solomon Negrin, a Jewish barber, confessed under torture and accused other Jews. Two other Jews died under torture, and one (Moses Abulafia) converted to Islam to escape torture. More arrests and atrocities followed, culminating in 63 Jewish children being held hostage and mob attacks on Jewish communities throughout the Middle East. International outrage led to Ibrahim Pasha in Egypt ordering an investigation. Negotiations in Alexandria eventually secured the unconditional release and recognition of innocence of the nine prisoners still remaining alive (out of thirteen). Later in Constantinople, Moses Montefiore (leader of the British Jewish community) persuaded Sultan Abdülmecid I to issue a firman (edict) intended to halt the spread of blood libel accusations in the Ottoman Empire:
> 
> 
> "... and for the love we bear to our subjects, we cannot permit the Jewish nation, whose innocence for the crime alleged against them is evident, to be worried and tormented as a consequence of accusations which have not the least foundation in truth...".
> ...



Antisemitism in the Arab world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

20th century



> In the Arab world, there were a number of pogroms which played a key role in the massive emigration from Arab countries to Israel.
> 
> On 1&#8211;2 June 1941, the two-day Farhud pogrom in Iraq, in which "rioters murdered between 150 and 180 Jews, injured 600 others, and raped an undetermined number of women. They also looted some 1,500 stores and homes".[31][32]
> 
> ...



Pogrom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Arab massacres of Jews in Hebron and Safed in 1929 can also be legitimately called pogroms, having been started by false rumors that Jews were massacring Muslims in Jerusalem and taking over Muslim holy places, not by any Jewish actions.  There is no difference in motivation between these 20th century Arab massacres of Jews and those that had been taking place in both Europe and Arab lands for a thousand years.  The only reason why Jews flourished in the Protectorate despite often violently expressed Arab anti semitism while they perished in Europe is that while eastern European governments often supported and even encouraged pogroms, neither the Ottomans nor the British did.  

It is an expression of mindless bigotry to compare the Israelis to nazis.  From the beginning of the state, Arabic as well as Hebrew was an official language, the Basic Law of Israel guarantees equal rights under the law to all its citizens, Jewish or not, and its courts have rigorously upheld this principle, Arab Israelis have served in every Knesset since the founding of the state and are better represented there in proportion to their numbers in the population than are African Americans in the US Congress or all minorities in the UK or France, and have several times served as ministers in Israeli governments.  Arab Israelis have achieved high ranks in both the military and the police, have served on Israel's Supreme Court and represent Israel as ambassadors.  Only an idiot or a bigot would claim Arabs who filed property claims under Israeli law would have faced the same consequences as Jews who filed property claims in nazi Germany.


----------



## ima (Mar 29, 2012)

toomuch, all I can say is: WOW! Everything is because of anti-semitism, not because of ANY actions by Jews. Amazing! So 9/11 must be the mother of all anti-semitic acts! Wow, I learn something new all the time. Cool.


----------



## JStone (Mar 29, 2012)

*Warren Buffett...



			If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't need to stop in Israel.  But, if you're looking for brains, for energy, for integrity, for imagination, it's the only stop you need to make"
		
Click to expand...

*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbX60Pktzsk]Warren Buffet on Israel - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfnC0vDx048]Innovation at Google's R&D Center in Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 29, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuch, all I can say is: WOW! Everything is because of anti-semitism, not because of ANY actions by Jews. Amazing! So 9/11 must be the mother of all anti-semitic acts! Wow, I learn something new all the time. Cool.



Once again, you offer no substantial arguments in support of your biases.


----------



## ima (Mar 29, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuch, all I can say is: WOW! Everything is because of anti-semitism, not because of ANY actions by Jews. Amazing! So 9/11 must be the mother of all anti-semitic acts! Wow, I learn something new all the time. Cool.
> ...



What are you talking about, you just posted a long post giving examples of arabs committing what you see as anti-semtitic acts?


----------



## JStone (Mar 29, 2012)

*Israel A Giant In Science *


> Israel's contribution to the world of scientific research has won it a growing number of accolades, with the Jewish state turning out an impressive number of achievements relative to its size.
> 
> Israeli professor Dan Shechter became the tenth Israeli to become a Nobel laureate when he won the prize for chemistry for his discovery of quasicrystals, which overturned scientific theory on the nature of solids.
> 
> ...



*UN: Arab World Rife with Illiteracy & Lacks Innovation*


> U.N. report finds one third of Arabs illiterate and only $10 per person spent on scientific research. The level of education, research and innovation in the Arab world is appalling, a new United Nations report has claimed.
> 
> The report, produced as part of a partnership between the United Nations Development Program and the United Arab Emirates-based Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Foundation, found that despite the efforts of scientists and researchers throughout the region, the Arab world makes up only 1.1% of global scientific publishing and the low level of investment into research has led to relatively low levels of innovation throughout the Arab world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 29, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuch, all I can say is: WOW! Everything is because of anti-semitism, not because of ANY actions by Jews. Amazing! So 9/11 must be the mother of all anti-semitic acts! Wow, I learn something new all the time. Cool.



No you don't.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Mar 29, 2012)

ima said:


> Wolverine and toomuch, you like to pretend that Jews and Israel were the good guys in all of this and that the arabs/palestinians are the ones being unreasonable. The Jews were terrorists before the arabs even got the idea, that's how they scared a lot of arabs out of the way. If you want to pretend that that's ok because everyone else did it, that's cool, but it also doesn't make it right, and you also have to take responsibility for the fact that that has created resentment by arabs and is why they want to destroy Israel back. At least take you can take ownership of why the Pallies are so pissed by agreeing that Israel was created by death and destruction. It's a start.
> Laws protecting the land of those arabs who "left"? LOL, that's like saying that Hitler gave all the jews he gassed rights to return, and that it's too bad for them, no one claimed their rights.
> And Wolve, you seem to think that the Jews never attacked the arabs and it's all the arabs fault. Sorry, I can't debate someone who's so far over the clueless line, you're almost in JStone territory.
> And to think that Iran will do a nuclear 9/11 is absurd to the extreme, all they want to do is to nuke Israel. Anyways, 9/11 wasn't even done by a country, it was done by a private group, Al-Qaeda which has no official ties to any country.





> Wolverine and toomuch, you like to pretend that Jews and Israel were the  good guys in all of this and that the arabs/palestinians are the ones  being unreasonable.


I don't say Israel is an angel from heaven , however i do say that Israel holds the moral high ground in the matters at hand.



> The Jews were terrorists before the arabs even got the idea, that's how  they scared a lot of arabs out of the way. If you want to pretend that  that's ok because everyone else did it, that's cool, but it also doesn't  make it right, and you also have to take responsibility for the fact  that that has created resentment by arabs and is why they want to  destroy Israel back.


You like to say things without backing up your words ... 
You have some kind of source for the things you say , or do you just make them up ?
It's true Jews also used terrorist attacks , but they were against the *British *and not against the Arabs this makes your subsequent statement false.
No one claims that what the Jewish terrorists did was OK.
However those terrorist acts has nothing to do with why Arabs attacked Jews or want to destroy Israel.

The first attacks on Jews by Arabs were because of Jewish immigration to Palestine, it has nothing to do with terrorist acts committed by the Jews against the British.
At the time of those attacks the Jews did nothing aggressive to the Arabs, Arabs attacked them simply because they existed.



> At least take you can take ownership of why the Pallies are so pissed  by agreeing that Israel was created by death and destruction. It's a  start.


Again , Israel was created by death and destruction like any other country. Israel not special in this regard.



> Laws protecting the land of those arabs who "left"? LOL, that's like  saying that Hitler gave all the jews he gassed rights to return, and  that it's too bad for them, no one claimed their rights.


There is no comparison here. 
Jews were rounded like sheep in Germany, in Palestine in the years 1947-1949 there was civil war between Palestinians and Jews. 
1947

A civil war and just rounding up people is two different things, a fact you fail to grasp.



> And Wolve, you seem to think that the Jews never attacked the arabs and  it's all the arabs fault. Sorry, I can't debate someone who's so far  over the clueless line, you're almost in JStone territory.


You heard me say that Jews never attacked the Arabs ? 
 
You call me clueless however 99% of everything I say is always backed up by evidence while your statements are only backed up by your overdeveloped imagination.

I have not seen even one source form you , not even one link.




> And to think that Iran will do a nuclear 9/11 is absurd to the extreme,  all they want to do is to nuke Israel..



I don't know if you really are so naive as you seem or are you acting ...
Care to explain why is this absurd ? On what you base your little theory ? 
like I said before , it was "absurd to the extreme" that there would be a terorist attack on New-York. What makes you think it's more absurd for Iran to nuke the US ? 



> Anyways, 9/11 wasn't even done by  a country, it was done by a private group, Al-Qaeda which has no  official ties to any country.


What does it matter if it was done by a country or by a 'private group'.
FYI , the US suspects Al -Qaeda being in bed with Iran ... 
Who's to say that when Iran would have the bomb it won't be "mistakenly"  given to Al -Qaeda ?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 29, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



I presented an argument that Arab attitudes towards Jewish immigrants into the Protectorate were no different from Arab attitudes towards Jews that had led to the same kinds of violence for a thousand years and I supported the argument with numerous examples that showed from the Middle Ages to the 1920's these attacks were set off by false rumors of Jewish actions, not by any actual deeds or policies of Jews.  Moreover, I showed that the frequency and ferocity of Arab attacks against Jews from the Middle Ages to the early 20th century were no different from the attacks against Jews in eastern Europe and that the motivations for the attacks were also the same.  Would you also argue that the pogroms in eastern Europe had nothing to do with anti semitism?   That the Holocaust had nothing to do with anti semitism?  

You post nothing but slogans that are not supported by facts.

You claim the Jews stole Arab lands, but the facts are:



> One of the major obstacles faced by Jewish immigrants who tried to purchase land prior to 1948 was the unique system of property ownership established in much of the country. In 1932, 117,869 dunam of land was held by absentee landowners. In most cases, tenant farmers worked the land, creating a dilemma for land purchasers.34 Even after buying the land from the real owner, the tenant farmers would generally remain in place. In 1927, the British passed a law preventing the transfer of land without first securing new land for the tenant farmer or making a cash settlement.35Yet this had already been the policy of the Jewish Agency, which had explicitly sought to avoid controversy in its land purchases. The Shaw Commission reported:
> 
> "We think that the Jewish Companies are not open to any criticism in respect of these transactions. In paying compensation, as they undoubtedly did, to many of the cultivators of land which they purchased in the Plain of Esdraelon [Jezreel Valley] those companies were making a payment which at the time of the transactions the law of Palestine did not require. Moreover, they were acting with the knowledge of the Government."
> 
> Despite this careful attention to the tenant farmers reimbursement, Arab fellaheen often claimed that Jews had given them little or no compensation. In response, the British launched investigations into over 3000 claims, of which about 2500 were ultimately rejected.37For the 600 or so claims that were accepted, the Development Department was required to provide 60 dunam of irrigable land or a cash settlement that would presumably allow the farmer to move to a city.38 The immigration of Jews to Palestine was thus done both legally and ethically.



Harvard Israel Review (HIR)

You claim that Arabs who left Israel were not offered compensation for property losses, and when I showed you that under Israeli law they were, you made the bizarre claim that if an Arab had filed a claim under Israeli law, he would have met the same fate as  Jew who had filed such a complaint in nazi Germany would have.  The Jew would have been sent to a death camp, but the worst the Arab would have had to fear from Israel was that his claim would be denied.

You claim the Arabs left because the actions of the Jews frightened them, but clearly there was no basis for this fear, since the 160,000 plus Arabs who remained immediately became Israeli citizens with guarantees under Israel's Basic Law of equal rights.  What they were afraid of was their fantasies about Jews, inspired by the Quran and hadith, and imprinted on the Arab mind by centuries of cultural conditioning.



> And abasement and poverty were pitched upon them, and they were laden with the burden of God's anger; that, because they had disbelieved the signs of God and slain the Prophets unrightfully; that, because they disobeyed, and were transgressors







> "The Day of Judgement will not come about until Muslims fight the Jews , when the Jew will hide behind stones and trees. The stones and trees will say O Muslims, O Abdullah, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him. Only the Gharkad tree, (a certain kind of tree) would not do that because it is one of the trees of the Jews." (related by al-Bukhari and Muslim).Sahih Muslim, 41:6985, see also Sahih Muslim, 41:6981, Sahih Muslim, 41:6982, Sahih Muslim, 41:6983, Sahih Muslim, 41:6984, Sahih al-Bukhari, 4:56:791,(Sahih al-Bukhari, 4:52:177)



Antisemitism in the Arab world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone (Mar 29, 2012)

Apple Believes In Israel's Future.  They are building the first Apple R&D Center outside of the US in Israel.

Every iPad, iPod and iPhone contains Israeli technology.

Arabs still ride camels.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA4wnqRAuhI]Apple to set up Israel development center - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH1mYikmYzo]Apple to Acquire Anobit? - YouTube[/ame]



> Apple today confirmed earlier reports it has acquired Israel-based flash memory startup Anobit....which makes flash memory technology found in the iPhone, iPad, and MacBook Air.. The deal was reported to be worth $400 million to $500 million.
> Apple confirms Anobit acquisition | Apple - CNET News


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 29, 2012)

> ...the 1920's these attacks were set off by false rumors of Jewish actions, not by any actual deeds or policies of Jews.



Like the Zionists importing hundreds of thousands of Jews with the stated goal of taking over the country was not an action causing concern.


----------



## JStone (Mar 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> > ...the 1920's these attacks were set off by false rumors of Jewish actions, not by any actual deeds or policies of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Zionists importing hundreds of thousands of Jews with the stated goal of taking over the country was not an action causing concern.



Most Israeli Jews are indigenous to the region.  Jews were among the largest populations in Egypt, Iraq and Syria thousands of years before the rabs.

The Greek translation of the Hebrew Bible Septuagint that Jesus Christ read from was translated in Alexandria in the third century BCE.

Jews lived in Iraq when it was called Babylon in the 6th century BCE.

Your history lesson for the day


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Mar 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> > ...the 1920's these attacks were set off by false rumors of Jewish actions, not by any actual deeds or policies of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Zionists importing hundreds of thousands of Jews with the stated goal of taking over the country was not an action causing concern.



You are utterly without any integrity.  The attacks were consistently set off by false rumors of Jewish massacres of Arabs or false rumors of Jews taking over Muslim holy places, not by geopolitical concerns.  It is no surprise that you think immigration concerns justify massacres of civilians because of their race or religion.


----------



## JStone (Mar 29, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > > ...the 1920's these attacks were set off by false rumors of Jewish actions, not by any actual deeds or policies of Jews.
> ...



"Rep System Guidelines: Our reputation system is designed to provide a feedback and credibility mechanism."

P F Tinmore Rep Power: 0
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 12,512
"PF Tinmore is off the scale"

*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Middle East History and History of Jerusalem* 

Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.

In 1210, following the defeat of the Crusaders, groups of Jews began to return Jerusalem.  Henceforth, without interruption, and in every decade, individual Jews and groups of Jews reached the city from the Maghreb [north Africa] and elsewhere forming an ever-growing community.  Driven out by the Tartar invasion of 1244, they had returned by 1250.  Three times a day the Jews repeated in their prayers, "And to Jerusalem Thy city mayest thou return to mercy, and dwell in its midst as Thou hast spoken, and rebuild it soon in our days for evermore

Areas from which some 300 Rabbis travelled to Jerusalem, Acre and Ramla in 1210 AD, to strengthen the Jewish communities weakened by the Crusader massacres and expulsions.  Jews are known to have traveled from throughout the region to Jerusalem [after 1267], settling permanently and forming by 1841 the largest single community in Jerusalem.    

1000 AD: Jews take part in the defence of Haifa against the Crusades

1099:AD: Jews take part in the defence of Jerusalem against the Crusaders 

1211: Several Rabbis from France and England settle in Jerusalem 

1267: Maimonides arrives in Jerusalem and establishes a synagogue .  During the next 500 years, Jerusalem is reinstated as a centre of Jewish learning.

In 1500, there were an estimated 10,000 Jews living in the Safed region

1563: Establishment of a Hebrew printing press in Jerusalem, the first printing press on the Asian Continent

By 1880 the Jews formed the majority of the population Jerusalem      

During the 17th and 18th centuries, many Jerusalem Jews, scholars and rabbis, travelled from Jerusalem to teach in Jewish communities elsewhere, and also to seek alms and charity for the poorer members of their own community.  there was also a regular movement of families, in both directions, between Jerusalem and several towns of the eastern Mediterranean region

Jewish villages in Israel 1855--1914...

Deganya
Jerusalem
Safed
Tiberias
Kinneret
Merhavya
Zikhron Yacov
Ekron
Mikveh Israel
Rishon le-Zion
Ben Shemen
Rehovot
Hulda
Kastinia
Artuf
Hebron
Ruhama
Beer-Toviya
Hartuv
Gedera
Kfar Uriya
Motza
Nes Ziona
Beer Yaakov
Nahalat Yehuda
Mahane Yehuda
Ein Ganim
Petah Tikvah
Kfar Sava
Kfar Mahal
Hadera
Gan Shmuel
Nahliel
Karkur
Givat Ada
Bat Shelomo
Tantura
Shefeiya
Yavneel
Beit Gan
Kfar Tova
Poriya
Sejera
Menahemya
Beitanya
Mizpa
Kfar Hittim
Bnei Yehuda
Mishmar Hayarden
Ayelet Hashashar
Ein Zeitim
Metulla


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 29, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > > ...the 1920's these attacks were set off by false rumors of Jewish actions, not by any actual deeds or policies of Jews.
> ...



Of course that completely ignored what I said.


----------



## JStone (Mar 29, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Have you demanded that Jordan, representing 80% of palestine, surrender their country to the fakestinians?


----------



## ima (Mar 30, 2012)

toomuch & wolve, you guys are too blinded by your own biases. I agree with some of the stuff you guys say (because I'm not really on any side, there's been bad stuff done by both sides, that's for sure), but you guys act as though Israel is the only victim. Just bringing up anti-semitism and the holocaust shows that you're losing traction in your arguments. 

As for Iran giving Al-Qaeda a nuke so that they can nuke a US city, is pretty absurd. Like no one's going to make the connection to Iran and blow the whole fucking country up? Really? They'd be insuring their total destruction, the US has like 20,000 nukes. C'mon man, get real.


----------



## JStone (Mar 30, 2012)

*Warren Buffett*


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't need to stop in Israel.  But, if you're looking for brains, for energy, for integrity, for imagination, it's the only stop you need to make"
> Warren Buffet on Israel - YouTube



*Wall Street Journal: Google to Launch Start-Up Incubator in Israel *Google to Launch Start-up Incubator in Israel - Digits - WSJ


> Google is setting up an &#8220;incubator&#8221; for technology start-ups in Israel, one of several ways the California-based Internet giant is trying to get an early look at innovations
> 
> Numerous technology giants including Yahoo, Microsoft, Cisco Systems, Intel, AT&T, and Hewlett-Packard also have offices or research centers in Israel.
> 
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ1Q761ODbE]Google to set up startup incubator in Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ima (Apr 5, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuch & wolve, you guys are too blinded by your own biases. I agree with some of the stuff you guys say (because I'm not really on any side, there's been bad stuff done by both sides, that's for sure), but you guys act as though Israel is the only victim. Just bringing up anti-semitism and the holocaust shows that you're losing traction in your arguments.
> 
> As for Iran giving Al-Qaeda a nuke so that they can nuke a US city, is pretty absurd. Like no one's going to make the connection to Iran and blow the whole fucking country up? Really? They'd be insuring their total destruction, the US has like 20,000 nukes. C'mon man, get real.



What? No replies? (and JStoned, fuck off, you don't count)


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Apr 5, 2012)

ima said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuch & wolve, you guys are too blinded by your own biases. I agree with some of the stuff you guys say (because I'm not really on any side, there's been bad stuff done by both sides, that's for sure), but you guys act as though Israel is the only victim. Just bringing up anti-semitism and the holocaust shows that you're losing traction in your arguments.
> ...



Reply to what?  Your claim that the US would kill 80,000,000 people if the Ayatollahs gave a terrorist group a nuke to use against the US?  Ok, I'll reply.  You're an idiot.


----------



## ima (Apr 5, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Ok, so how many do you think will be killed in a retaliatory strike? And I never said 80 million, 1000 nukes up their ass was just a comment meaning lots!


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 5, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



The risk is not that Iran will give a nuke to terrorists. The risk is that it will unleash Hizbollah to use all the weapons it has given them against Israel, including weapons that would cause an unacceptable number of casualties for Israel. At that point Israel will potentially retaliate with nuclear weapons. Not really a nice prospect, as it may lead to a much wider exchange and the death of a hundred million people or so.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Apr 5, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



The US would not need to use any nukes to sufficiently punish the Ayatollahs, and using nukes would be counter productive to the US' campaign of non proliferation.  With conventional weapons we could take out their nuclear weapons and long range missile programs, most of their military and sufficiently damage their economy so that it would have the same effect on Iran's ability to strike at us through terrorists as a nuclear attack that might kill million while keeping civilian casualties to a minimum.


----------



## JStone (Apr 5, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



You're wasting your obvious intelligence.


----------



## ima (Apr 5, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



No, I'm saying if Iran were to nuke the US, you don't think that the US would retaliate with nukes?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 5, 2012)

ima said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuch & wolve, you guys are too blinded by your own biases. I agree with some of the stuff you guys say (because I'm not really on any side, there's been bad stuff done by both sides, that's for sure), but you guys act as though Israel is the only victim. Just bringing up anti-semitism and the holocaust shows that you're losing traction in your arguments.
> ...


Islam exists for one single purpose and that is to exterminate every Jew on Earth and to kill or convert everybody else who doesn't adhere to Islam. Period. There are no other qualified explanations. Period.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Apr 5, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



No, and I explained why in my previous post.  The purpose of the reatliation would not be revenge but to weaken Iran's ability to do further harm to us, and the US can do that just as well with conventional weapons as with nukes and cause far fewer civilian casualties and without weakening our campaign against nuclear proliferation.  The future is more important than the past, and with that in mind, it makes more sense to retaliate with conventional weapons than with nuclear weapons.


----------



## ima (Apr 5, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



That's just plain dumb, a nuclear war breaks out and you don't use yours. What if they're hiding more launchers and nukes in places you hadn't seen? Your brilliance as a tactician will get us all killed. But then again, there's always lots of scotch to drink and a lot of cigars to chew on, and you can still be considered a great leader at this board, hehe.


----------



## JStone (Apr 5, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 5, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


----------



## JStone (Apr 5, 2012)

Sahih Muslim Hadeeth 


> Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Apr 5, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



To try to be absolutely sure they didn't have anymore launchers or warheads hidden somewhere we'd have to turn the whole country into a nuclear wasteland, killing all 80,000,000 people in Iran and depending on weather conditions, perhaps killing millions more in the surrounding countries from radioactive drift.  Even then, could we be certain they didn't have launchers and warheads buried deep within some mountain?  We could be safer from attack with conventional weapons by destroying their military and destroying their oil refineries and enough of their fuel storage tanks so that they would only have enough fuel to provide the most basic services to keep the country going and not enough to rebuild.  

I am confident that the US would look to the future and realize our safety would be better secured by limiting the proliferation of WMD's than by wreaking vengeance on a whole people for the actions of a few of their leaders as you suggest we should.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 5, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


What's YOUR problem, O Uninformed One?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 5, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Jews spending the day in Gaza

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2eLFtfeowY]Codepink built a playground at beach camp in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Apr 5, 2012)

*Former Gazan Nonie Darwish, Human Rights Activist, Founder, Arabs For Israel 
An Arab-Made Misery - WSJ.com *


> International donors pledged almost $4.5 billion in aid for Gaza earlier this month. It has been very painful for me to witness over the past few years the deteriorating humanitarian situation in that narrow strip where I lived as a child in the 1950s.
> 
> It is Hamas, an Islamist terror organization supported by Iran, which is using and abusing Palestinians... While Hamas leaders hid in the well-stocked bunkers and tunnels they prepared before they provoked Israel into attacking them, Palestinian civilians were exposed and caught in the deadly crossfire between Hamas and Israeli soldiers.
> 
> ...


----------



## ima (Apr 5, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



For sure the Muslims want all the infidels killed, not just the Jews. It says so in the Koran, we all know that.


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 5, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



You really don't grasp the concept of nuclear deterrence do you?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Apr 5, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



I do, but this discussion is about how the US would likely act after Iran had nuked us, that is, after our nukes had failed to deter a nuclear attack from Iran.


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 6, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



Clearly, if the US - after suffering a nuclear attack by Iran - did not retaliate by wiping Iran off the face of the earth by a series of nuclear strikes it would fatally undermine the whole concept of deterrence.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 6, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Preemption beats deterrence when dealing with those who believe that killing themselves in martyrdom is the best they can achieve in this life.

Preemption can be considered heroism in such cases imo.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Apr 6, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



Not at all, the US' conventional forces are sufficient to deter attacks from any country that could not wipe out our conventional forces by a first strike, only Russia, or that had conventional forces capable of repelling a US conventional attack, possibly China.   "Wiping Iran off the face of the Earth," killing twice the number that died in WWII, would not strengthen US deterrence to attack beyond destroying Iran's military and crippling its economy with conventional forces.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I think they would prefer if everyone would "see the light" meaning convert to Islam.
However , yeah when this won't 'human rights' won't stop them from killing everyone who doesn't convert.


----------



## ima (Apr 6, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



So what if they managed to nuke you a second time? What then?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Apr 6, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



We're talking about Iran, not about Russia, and it would be at least several years in the future before Iran would have that capability, but if it would be able to preserve a second strike capability after a devastating conventional attack, there is every reason to think they would be able to after a nuclear attack.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...


nuclear war is bad , that is why no one wants Iran to have nukes.


----------



## pbel (Apr 6, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'm no historian, but conversions by the sword no longer or recently provided converts...They are by far the Fastest growing Religion on Earth.

Can you please provide a link to your Convert or kill'em Theory?


----------



## ima (Apr 6, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...


The US might as well not even have any nukes, according to you, they're just a waste of money.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Apr 7, 2012)

ima said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



So you'd want to use them because we already paid for them?  Because it's a shame to let them go to waste.  As always, dumb as a rock.  Our conventional forces are so powerful that in almost all cases they provide all the deterrence we need and in nearly all conflicts our nukes would cause enormously more collateral damage without advancing mission objectives beyond what could be accomplished by conventional forces.  

There are only two situations in which our nuclear weapons are necessary.  First, if we had to fight a land war against a much larger conventional force, as was the potential case when NATO were confronting Soviet forces in Europe or if we had to fight a land war in Asia against China.  Second, our second strike nuclear capability serves as a deterrent against a Russian first nuclear strike against us.  Our second strike capability is necessary against Russia but not against Iran because a Russian first nuclear strike would so devastate our ability to support our conventional forces that we could not retaliate effectively with conventional forces, whereas while the few much smaller nukes Iran could fire at us could cause us much pain, they would not limit the effectiveness with which our conventional forces could retaliate.


----------



## ima (Apr 7, 2012)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > toomuchtime_ said:
> ...



lol, I'd want to use them because we've paid for them, are you making EVERYTHING up as you go along?

ANYONE who nukes us gets nuked. We won't split hairs over who or why, we've already split the atom. End of story.

If we get nuked before an election and the Prez doesn't nuke back? They might as well not hold an election, he'd get 2% of the vote, only the crazies like you.


----------



## docmauser1 (Apr 7, 2012)

pbel said:


> _They are by far the Fastest growing Religion on Earth._


Jailhouse religion.


----------



## docmauser1 (Apr 7, 2012)

ima said:


> [_lol, I'd want to use them because we've paid for them, are you making EVERYTHING up as you go along?ANYONE who nukes us gets nuked. We won't split hairs over who or why, we've already split the atom. End of story. If we get nuked before an election and the Prez doesn't nuke back? They might as well not hold an election, he'd get 2% of the vote, only the crazies like you._


Some baiting crap, indeed.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Apr 7, 2012)

pbel said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...





> They are by far the Fastest growing Religion on Earth.


Well at first I have to say that if something is growing fast , it does not mean it is a good thing. 
If Islam is the fastest growing religion on earth ,(I don't know if that is true as you didn't provide a link for your theory.) it's defiantly not a good thing.
One of the factors of the rapidly growing numbers of Muslims is the birth rate in Muslims countries which is quite high.
In addition in Muslims countries most of the population is Muslim , and if you are born to Muslim parents in a Muslim country , it's very hard for you to convert to other religions (or become an atheist) because the punishment for apostasy in many Muslim countries is death. 
So basically 99% of people who are born in Muslim countries *have to be Muslims *(they don't have a choice), while people who are born in western countries can be whatever they like. 

This is why the numbers of Muslims are so vast , not because Islam is some benevolent and holy way of live , but because if you were born in a Muslim country to a Muslim family (Or converted to Islam) you can never go back (Unless you want to die.)


----------



## pbel (Apr 7, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



You have a very narrow view...Islam's growth has been its constant expansion due to converts and not birth rates.

In the 700's yes the Muslims conquored by the sword and the ME and N. Africa became Arab...I'm sure many Jews in Palestine converted this way. But no Religion was leneint on others in the 700's, Christianity was still burning Witches and Jews as recent as the last Holocaust.

Islam's expansion has been to the underdeveloped third world, where the Economic Conditions, have matched their Religious needs. The tension caused today, is the mistreatment of the Palestinians and settlement building.

 A vast 10,000 mile stretch of Islam reaches across Asia and N. Africa...1.4 billion souls awaking to the 21st internet generation which is causing revolutions...the begining of Economic production from Dictatorships to Democracy.

In the long-term, this War of Attrition will be won by Economic Power not War Heads!


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Apr 7, 2012)

pbel said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



You did not negate my point nor did you refute my claim. 
How is my view narrow ? What is the proof to your statement that Islam grows because of conversion and not because of birth rates ? 

In the years 1990-2000 the population of Iran alone grew by about 10 Million. (In Iran the percentage of Muslims is 99.6% ) meaning it's about 10 Million new Muslims in Iran *alone *during that time. 
The Muslim world consists of many countries with rapid growth rate and the Majority of which are Muslims.



> where the Economic Conditions, have matched their Religious needs


Is this nice speak for "They were poor so they converted ? "



> The tension caused today, is the mistreatment of the Palestinians and settlement building.



No my friend,You are the one with the narrow mind if you think that mistreatment of the Palestinians is of any concern to the Muslim world , who mistreat them far more then Israel.


----------



## pbel (Apr 7, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...




Spread of Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Spread of Islam


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 Jump to: navigation, search


This article is about followers of the Islamic faith. For territories under Muslim rule, see Muslim conquests. For religions conversion to Islam, see Religious conversion.



This article is part of the series:



Islam









Beliefs[show]










Practices[show]








Texts & laws[show]








History & leaders[show]










Denominations[show]








Culture & society[show]












See also[show]





·
 ·



See also: Islamic Missionary Activity

The Spread of Islam began when Muhammad (570 - 632) began publicly preaching that he had received revelations from and was the last prophet of, God (Allah) at the age of 43 in 613 CE. During his lifetime the Muslim ummah was established in Arabia by way of their conversion or allegiance to Islam. In the first centuries conversion to Islam followed the rapid growth of the Muslim world created by the conquests of the Rashidun and Umayyad Caliphs.

Muslim dynasties were soon established and subsequent empires such as those of the Abbasids, Fatimids, Ajuuraan, Adal, Warsangali in Somalia, Almoravids, Seljuk Turks, Mughals in India and Safavids in Persia and Ottomans were among the largest and most powerful in the world. The people of the Islamic world created numerous sophisticated centers of culture and science with far-reaching mercantile networks, travelers, scientists, hunters, mathematicians, doctors and philosophers, all of whom contributed to the Golden Age of Islam.

The activities of this quasi-political community of believers and nations, or ummah, resulted in the spread of Islam over the centuries, spreading outwards from Mecca to the Atlantic Ocean in the west and the Pacific Ocean on the east. As of October 2009, there were 1.571 billion Muslims,[1] making Islam the second-largest religion in the world.[2]





Contents
  [hide]  1 Conversion 1.1 Phase I: The Early Caliphs and Umayyads (610-750 AD)
 1.2 Phase II: The Abbasids (750-1258)
 1.3 Phase III: Dissolution of the Abbasids and the emergence of the Seljuks and Ottomans (950-1450)
 1.4 Phase IV: Ottoman Empire: 13th Century - 1918
 1.5 Phase V: (Post-Ottomans - present)

2 By region 2.1 Arabia
 2.2 Asia
 2.3 Greater Syria
 2.4 Palestine
 2.5 Persia and Central Asia
 2.6 Turkey
 2.7 South Asia
 2.8 Southeast Asia
 2.9 Inner Asia and Eastern Europe
 2.10 Africa 2.10.1 North Africa
 2.10.2 Horn of Africa
 2.10.3 East Africa
 2.10.4 Western Africa

2.11 Europe 2.11.1 Hispania /Al-Andalus
 2.11.2 Balkans
 2.11.3 Immigration


3 See also
 4 Notes
 5 References


[edit] Conversion

The conquests of the Arab Empire in the first centuries after the Islamic prophet Muhammad's death soon established Muslim dynasties in North Africa, West Africa, throughout the Middle East, Somalia and in Iran.


----------



## docmauser1 (Apr 7, 2012)

pbel said:


> _... The conquests of the Arab Empire in the first centuries after the Islamic prophet ..._


So much islamic drivel, so little bandwidth. In memorable words of Al Rawandi "Islam was never a religion of tolerance and it is not tolerant by nature. Despite the way the apologists would like to depict it, Islam was spread by the sword and has been maintained by the sword throughout its history, not to mention the scourge and the cross. In truth it was the Arab empire that was spread by the sword and it is as an Arab empire that Islam is maintained to this day in the form of a religion largely invented to hold that empire together and subdue native populations. An unmitigated cultural disaster parading as God's will."
Cool!


----------



## pbel (Apr 7, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > _... The conquests of the Arab Empire in the first centuries after the Islamic prophet ..._
> ...



I gave links in a previous post on the spread of Islam...Your just an Israeli propogandist who shows no proof. You just want more Americans to die for Israel by making up lies and demonizing others like you did for the Iraq War.

By the way, the Arab Empire in the ME is not the same as the Islamic Conversions that spread throughout the vast areas of Asia to the far east.


----------



## Liability (Apr 7, 2012)

Isael can save itself with the letter "R".


----------



## docmauser1 (Apr 7, 2012)

pbel said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


The spread of the "unmitigated cultural disaster parading as God's will", that is.


pbel said:


> _Your just an Israeli propogandist who shows no proof. You just want more Americans to die for Israel by making up lies and demonizing others like you did for the Iraq War._


Naah, let us not spoil the moment and enjoy the wisdom of Al Rawandi.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Apr 8, 2012)

pbel said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



What exactly do you think this link proves ? 
So far you didn't refute any of my arguments.


----------



## ima (Apr 8, 2012)

pbel, you asked: "Can you please provide a link to your Convert or kill'em Theory?"

How thisrophet! Make war on the unbelievers and the hypocrites and deal sternly with them. Hell shall be their home, evil their fate. - 66:9

The unbelievers among the People of the Book and the pagans shall burn forever in the fire of hell. They are the vilest of all creatures. - 98:51

Fight them so that Allah may punish them at your hands, and put them to shame. (verse cited in Newsweek 2/11/02)
Allah has cursed the unbelievers and proposed for them a blazing hell. - 33:60

Unbelievers are enemies of Allah and they will roast in hell. - 41:14

Bunch more here http://www.wvinter.net/~haught/Koran.html


----------



## pbel (Apr 8, 2012)

ima said:


> pbel, you asked: "Can you please provide a link to your Convert or kill'em Theory?"
> 
> How thisrophet! Make war on the unbelievers and the hypocrites and deal sternly with them. Hell shall be their home, evil their fate. - 66:9
> 
> ...



The Arab conquest netted 400 million Arabs that live there today around 780 AD...there are 1.4 billion Muslims today A billion more that came afte5r the Arab conquest....

If you like I will quote the Jewish Torah and especially the Talmud and what it says to do to non-Jews and the conquest of Caanan?


----------



## pbel (Apr 8, 2012)

Wolverine1984 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine1984 said:
> ...



Its pretty clear a delusional Zio-Nut like you will ignore facts for you fantasies. Arabs constitute 400 million souls today, and Islam has 1.4 BILLION souls. That extra billion don't speak Arabic as their main language because they were converts.


----------



## Wolverine1984 (Apr 8, 2012)

pbel said:


> Wolverine1984 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Again , you speak but offer no proof. 
Show me a link where it says that 1 billion of the 1.4 billion Muslims are converts.I was talking about Muslim countries , *not *Arabic countries. (For example Iran is Muslim but not Arabic).

Further more , I don't seem to get your point at all , I didn't say Islam is not growing fast.
I asked what do you think that proves that Islam is growing fast ?
If weak minded people choose to convert to believe in some imaginary people in the sky it's their problem. The fast spread of Islam does not mean that Islam is somehow better or worse then other religions.

If you argue that the spread of Islam is a good thing , you are totally wrong.
Take a look at the Islamic countries around the world today and witness the effects Islam has on civilization.


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2012)

> Across its many islands, Indonesia consists of distinct ethnic, linguistic, and religious groups. The Javanese are the largest&#8212;and the politically dominant&#8212;ethnic group. Indonesia has developed a shared identity defined by a national language, ethnic diversity, *religious pluralism within a majority Muslim population,* and a history of colonialism and rebellion against it. Indonesia's national motto, "Bhinneka Tunggal Ika" ("Unity in Diversity" literally, "many, yet one"), articulates the diversity that shapes the country. Despite its large population and densely populated regions, Indonesia has vast areas of wilderness that support the world's second highest level of biodiversity.


Indonesia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The country is multi-ethnic and multi-cultural, which plays a large role in politics. The government system is closely modelled on the Westminster parliamentary system and the legal system is based on English Common Law. *The constitution declares Islam the state religion while protecting freedom of religion.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysia


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> The risk is not that Iran will give a nuke to terrorists. The risk is that it will unleash Hizbollah to use all the weapons it has given them against Israel, including weapons that would cause an unacceptable number of casualties for Israel. At that point Israel will potentially retaliate with nuclear weapons. Not really a nice prospect, as it may lead to a much wider exchange and the death of a hundred million people or so.


Why don't you first prove Iran is building a nuke, before going on with possible scenario's?  

You talk about weapons Iran exports, but on that topic, we're the biggest arms dealer in the world.  Yet you say nothing about that.

If Israel would stop threatening it's neighbors, there would be no reason for retaliation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > The risk is not that Iran will give a nuke to terrorists. The risk is that it will unleash Hizbollah to use all the weapons it has given them against Israel, including weapons that would cause an unacceptable number of casualties for Israel. At that point Israel will potentially retaliate with nuclear weapons. Not really a nice prospect, as it may lead to a much wider exchange and the death of a hundred million people or so.
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure the uranium enrichment they did in secret is strictly for peaceful purposes.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > The risk is not that Iran will give a nuke to terrorists. The risk is that it will unleash Hizbollah to use all the weapons it has given them against Israel, including weapons that would cause an unacceptable number of casualties for Israel. At that point Israel will potentially retaliate with nuclear weapons. Not really a nice prospect, as it may lead to a much wider exchange and the death of a hundred million people or so.
> ...



When did Israel threaten its neighbors?


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2012)

> Ready to hit Iran if ordered: Israel military chief


Ready to hit Iran if ordered: Israel military chief



> *Dear Mr. Netanyahu: Will Israel attack Iran*?
> We are waiting for Benjamin Netanyahu, who is keeping the masses in terrible tension. We're losing sleep and the nightmare is overwhelming. Go ahead, Your Excellency Mr. Prime Minister - are we attacking or not?


Dear Mr. Netanyahu: Will Israel attack Iran? - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 22, 2012)

Jos said:


> > Ready to hit Iran if ordered: Israel military chief
> 
> 
> Ready to hit Iran if ordered: Israel military chief
> ...


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> When did Israel threaten its neighbors?


Let me google that for you


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 22, 2012)

Jos said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > When did Israel threaten its neighbors?
> ...


I didn't see any threats to neighbors but to the cockroches who continue to fire rockets,Hope they don't hide behind women and children so they be properly carpet bombed after they kill Israelis.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 22, 2012)

Jos said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > When did Israel threaten its neighbors?
> ...



The only country Israel ever "threatened" with war is Iran.

For Once, Iran is not a neighbor of Israel.

Second, It's not really a threat. Israel won't attack Iran anytime soon, it's pure "watch out of me, don't test my muscle, i'm the bigger bully in the street" kind of thing. the Monkey Ahmedinejad threatens to wipe Israel off, Netanyahu send Liberman to be the payback, it's all like a game between kids.

Facts that leaders yell at each other is not a threat. Beni Gantz is the boss here. plain Govt' words are just words.

and Third, even if Israels threatening Iran will one day proved being more then thratening, that is what you do when someone threatens to qipe you out of the world's map. They will not be able to whine afterwards.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 22, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Children of Gaza are not at fault, just like the Israeli children are innocent. We shouldn't wish for children to die on any case.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


No wish from me. I want the Freedom Fighters to be away from women and kids,out in the desert.


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



If you look closely you may see that Irans President made no such threat, he recalled the Statement by Ayatollah Khomeini, that the regimen currently occupying Al-Quds, will be removed from the page of history, and it will


----------



## Lipush (Apr 22, 2012)

Jos said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Mind to pass the popcorn while both of us wait for that to happen?

Israel is here to stay, pal. People should get used to it.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 22, 2012)

Btw, We don't recognize any illegal occupation on that place which is known as "Al Quds". All Quds simply means "the Holy Place". Jerusalem is never connected to that place by name. For all we know, Al Quds can be Honolulu.


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2012)

Has the land of israel been removed from the page of History before? cough "Romans"


----------



## Lipush (Apr 22, 2012)

Jos said:


> Has the land of israel been removed from the page of History before? cough "Romans"



Why? and what's the connection with the corrent debate?


----------



## Jos (Apr 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Has the land of israel been removed from the page of History before? cough "Romans"
> ...



What goes around, comes around


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > When did Israel threaten its neighbors?
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Mind to pass the popcorn while both of us wait for that to happen?
> 
> Israel is here to stay, pal. People should get used to it.


That's right.  Israel exists and nothing can change that.

So we need to stop bringing up this _"right to exist" _demand from the Palestinian's.  It's a moot point.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Mind to pass the popcorn while both of us wait for that to happen?
> ...



The Palestinians don't recognize Israel's right to exist and act to destroy it. So how can peace be made without the Palestinians recognizing Israel's existence? It's the enemy who does not want the Jews in Israel. For that matter, what the rest of the world thinks doesn't really count.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> The Palestinians don't recognize Israel's right to exist and act to destroy it.


Wrong!  The Palestinian's live under a belligerant occupation and have the right to defend themselves against a foreign force.




Lipush said:


> So how can peace be made without the Palestinians recognizing Israel's existence?


Why should they recognize Israel, when Israel refuses to recognize them?

Quid pro quo, you fucking hypocrite!



Lipush said:


> It's the enemy who does not want the Jews in Israel.


Can you get anymore vague?  Why even bring up this non-sense?  The jews are there and no one can get them out, so why talk about it?



Lipush said:


> For that matter, what the rest of the world thinks doesn't really count.


That's why I support military action against Israel in the OPT.  But I'm not talking suicide bombers or home made rockets, I'm talking real bombers with bunker-busters.  I'm talking about Russia, the US and China all donating a mechanized division each, to go over to the OPT and drive those god-damn Israeli's back to Israel.  After 45 years of this shit, enough is enough.  If Israel won't decide to end the occupation on their own, then the UNSC should make that decision for them.

You support criminals, I don't.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 22, 2012)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



It does if you're an American taxpayer.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 22, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians don't recognize Israel's right to exist and act to destroy it.
> ...


Loud, obnoxious,foulmouthed Paliwog.


----------



## docmauser1 (Apr 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _Israel exists and nothing can change that._


Oh! How many other palistanians are aware of that?


loinboy said:


> _So we need to stop bringing up this "right to exist" demand from the Palestinian's._


Oh! Evidently, not many, if any at all.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 23, 2012)

Swagger said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



American taxes go for Hamas as well. hope you're aware of that, considering that Hamas are enemies of America.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


----------



## docmauser1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Swagger said:


> _It does if you're an American taxpayer._


Thumping chinese taxes.


----------



## ima (Apr 23, 2012)

docmauser1 said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > _It does if you're an American taxpayer._
> ...



JewStone has a twin!


----------



## Lipush (Apr 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians don't recognize Israel's right to exist and act to destroy it.
> ...



*Bombing yourself in busses is not defending your people!*

*slaughtering babies in their cribs is not defending your people!*

Calling and working Jihad on Israelis and Americans is  N O T  defending your people!

The Jews are when no one can get them out? of course people can? that is what every state did in past centuries. are you aware of the amount of Muslims and Jew haters worldwide?

I don't support criminals. You simply dont get it. 

the Palestinians hate America in the same way they hate Israel. You trying to speak for the same people that without thinking would have killed your family and your people.

Israel works for surviving.


----------



## ima (Apr 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Bombing yourself in busses is not defending your people!
> 
> slaughtering babies in their cribs is not defending your people!
> 
> ...



If the US didn't support Israel, 9/11 would have never happened? Do you get it now?


----------



## docmauser1 (Apr 23, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _The Palestinian's live under a belligerant occupation and have the right to defend themselves against a foreign force._


Palistanians can pick a non-belligerent occupation, of course.


loinboy said:


> _That's why I support military action against Israel in the OPT.  But I'm not talking suicide bombers or home made rockets, I'm talking real bombers with bunker-busters.  I'm talking about Russia, the US and China all donating a mechanized division each, to go over to the OPT and drive those god-damn Israeli's back to Israel.  After 45 years of this shit, enough is enough.  If Israel won't decide to end the occupation on their own, then the UNSC should make that decision for them._


That's why a humanitarian relocation of palistanians from the danger zone to the countries, that recognize them, is long overdue and should be undertaken now.


loinboy said:


> _You support criminals, I don't._


Leaving poor palistanians in the danger zone is criminal.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 23, 2012)

ima said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Bombing yourself in busses is not defending your people!
> ...



9-11 Happened because of America supporting Israel?

*ROFLMFAO!*


----------



## ima (Apr 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



don't take my word for it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiKyWJRRjnU]Osama/Usama Bin Laden On 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Apr 23, 2012)

ima said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



That's even more amusing. They hate you because you simply support Israel. fact that bigoted Muslims believe you sohuld die because you're INDIFELS has nothing to do with it


----------



## Jos (Apr 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> That's even more amusing. They hate you because you simply support Israel. fact that bigoted Muslims believe you sohuld die because you're INDIFELS has nothing to do with it





> The Samson Option is a term used by various commentators to describe Israels alleged deterrence strategy of massive retaliation with nuclear weapons as a last resort against nations whose military attacks threaten its existence, *and possibly against other targets as well*. [1] The phrase also has been used more generally to describe Israel's nuclear program.[2]


Samson Option - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ima (Apr 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



it doesn't matter what you agree with or not, the fact is, a lot of people think this is why 9/11 happened, retaliation for our support of Israel as the main component.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 23, 2012)

ima said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


How come you forget to also mention that many Americans believe that 9/11 happened because Bin Laden and his gang couldn't stand the presence of American military boots on the Moslem's sacred, holy land of Saudi Arabia?   I believe that is what Bin Laden originally said, and then later on threw in the bit about Israel.

Thanx JT2


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2012)

Lipush said:


> Bombing yourself in busses is not defending your people!
> slaughtering babies in their cribs is not defending your people!


No, they're not. They're war crimes.  It's only self defense when they target the Israeli military. 



Lipush said:


> Calling and working Jihad on Israelis and Americans is  N O T  defending your people!


They're not defending their "people", they're defending their homeland from a foreign force that has no legal right to be there in the first place.



Lipush said:


> The Jews are when no one can get them out? of course people can? that is what every state did in past centuries. are you aware of the amount of Muslims and Jew haters worldwide?


Are you aware of the reasons why?  When a father can't get his infant son across a checkpoint, because the Israeli soldiers refused to let them pass, waited over an hour while the child died, then said they could go through, you don't see how some of that hatred is justified?

That is just one example out of many, on a daily basis, what Palestinian's have to put up with.



Lipush said:


> I don't support criminals. You simply dont get it.


A criminal is someone whose actions are in violation of the law.  Israel's been in violation of the law for the last 45 years.  I think by now, it's safe to say they're criminals.



Lipush said:


> the Palestinians hate America in the same way they hate Israel.


That's because we sell them arms and equipment that makes their tyranny over the Palestinian's possible.  And when it is decided in the UNSC that Israel has committed war crimes in Gaza, like using willie peat, we protect them from being held accountable with our veto.  So they can go on killing with impunity.



Lipush said:


> You trying to speak for the same people that without thinking would have killed your family and your people.


I'm sure some of them feel that way.  I also think the majority of them don't.  I believe the majority of them are just like you and I.   But you feel you have to demonize them at every turn.  Because if you don't, you face the thing that truly horrify's you and a lot of other Israeli's.  Which is your role in creating the hatred in others.  Notice I said "role", meaning you play a part in generating all this anger, you're not 100% responsible for it.  But neither are the Palestinian's.



Lipush said:


> Israel works for surviving.


At the Pals expense.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Loud, obnoxious,foulmouthed Paliwog.


That was harsh

I'll have you know, that I'm a kind, sensitive person, 
who cares about the feelings of others, you asshole!


----------



## docmauser1 (Apr 24, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > _Israel works for surviving. _
> ...


Ordering a tune and refusing to pay is a well-known palistanian occupation, of course.


----------



## docmauser1 (Apr 24, 2012)

loinboy said:


> _They're not defending their "people", they're defending their homeland from a foreign force that has no legal right to be there in the first place._


They have to have "a homeland" in the first place to cry "homeland". We're well aware of the fact that anyplace arabs can shed all over the place, thumping rights, social security, food stamps and mosques the "homeland" cry starts to be audible. Major arab economic immigrants that dumped themselves on the jewish development projects from their respective homelands, ranging from Algiers to Iraq, can't, in all honesty, be thumping "homeland", of course.


----------



## ima (Apr 24, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I said "main component". Sammy also said it was because the US army is in holy lands, but without our support for Israel, 9/11 doesn't happen.


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 24, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



That is simply nonsense.


----------



## ima (Apr 24, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I know, it's convenient for zionists to deny this, making you a denier. The fact is, not only did Sammy say that this was THE reason, but tons of people know this to be true, no matter how much reason the Jewish lobby has in denying this fact.
It doesn't even have anything to do with what our personal preferences are behind 9/11, this is what the guy said. Now, are you saying that Sammy is lying?


----------



## Artevelde (Apr 24, 2012)

ima said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



And Al Qaeda killed Massoud for his support of Israel too I guess? You are simply ignorant.


----------



## ima (Apr 24, 2012)

artevelde said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > artevelde said:
> ...



You can't handle the truth!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 24, 2012)

ima said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Lots of idiots believed his lies.


----------



## ima (Apr 24, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...



You mean the people who think he's dead?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 24, 2012)

ima said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



I mean liberals.


----------



## ima (Apr 24, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



So you don't think he's dead?


----------



## tooldtocare (May 19, 2012)

hi -


----------



## tooldtocare (May 19, 2012)

next please [-:


----------



## tooldtocare (Jun 24, 2012)

Republicons are who they are. The once honorable Reupblican party has been overtaken by you know who. And they have infiltrated Congress as well. Imbedded like cockroaches between the walls. Unseen while they do what they do. Now they are the Repubicons and for good reason. To prove my point just read the next post.

Its time to clean house. We need to call Raid and let them do what needs to be done.


----------



## jillian (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



he isn't a liberal.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Osama is not a liberal. 
He's terrorist fish food.


----------



## jillian (Jun 24, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



which is just peachy keen and hunky dory with *this* liberal.

just sayin'


----------



## Liability (Jun 24, 2012)

Osama was never a liberal.  And Osama is dead.  And the new capital of Egypt will be --

Anyone?

Buehler?


----------



## MHunterB (Jun 24, 2012)

"Takeaway the petty donations to this failed abomination and you have pennies to the dollar. It is a failed experiment in masquerading as a holy people..."

This pretty well contradicts the pious platitude in the OP about wishing to 'solve this situation', IMHO.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

To save itself, all Israelis should convert to Islam. Poof! No more tangles!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 12, 2012)

> What Isael can do to save itself -?



It is too late.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> > What Isael can do to save itself -?
> 
> 
> 
> It is too late.


When the urn is given to Tinny's relatives with his ashes, Israel will still be around.  However, I imagine many of you can just picture Tinny salivating over the fact of the destruction of Israel.  This is what he prays for every night, and no doubt when he accompanies his Muslim buddies to the Friday sermon at the mosque.   He has made himself a promise that when this happens, he will finally take off his Arafat headpiece and wash it.


jt2


----------



## Jos (Jul 13, 2012)

Dual citizen Israeli's can go back to where they came from, mostly the former USSR, before it's too late


----------



## SAYIT (Jul 13, 2012)

Jos said:


> Dual citizen Israeli's can go back to where they came from, mostly the former USSR, before it's too late



Those Israelis aren't going anywhere, NaziBoy, and they have a message for you:

Israeli -23,000 days of STATEHOOD and still winning!
"Palestine" - 0 days of statehood and still WHINING!


----------



## theliq (Jul 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > > What Isael can do to save itself -?
> ...



Hi Hoss,Arafats HEADPIECE as you call it,has become a massive fashion statement,and is worn in support for Palestinians, over the past few years worldwide........it's worn as a shawl,head scarf,as a fabric belt through loops of denims,worn as an wrap around round the waist.I am theliq fashionista to the world.

Reading some of this negative prose from the Zionist Lobby here,I realize that I am so much more interesting and worldly,have to SOAR Hoss,can't hang around TURKEYS for too long as you can appreciate.steve


----------



## theliq (Jul 13, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Dual citizen Israeli's can go back to where they came from, mostly the former USSR, before it's too late
> ...



There is something disturbing about a COLLABORATING NAZI ZIONIST,calling good people NAZIBOY!!!!!!!!!I think it's called GUILT TRANSFERENCE,shows the chronic state of sayits mind these days.FUCKED


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2012)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


I think you really are describing your own mind since surely you must be aware that the NeoNazis and Muslims are playing the enemy of my enemy is my friend game nowadays.  We all know who they think the common enemy of both groups is  I would imagine this started long ago when many of the Nazis from Germany found a safe haven after the war and started writing the Arab propaganda.


jt2


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 13, 2012)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Wearing a tablecloth as a hat is fashion statement alright. About the same as wearing water buckets on your feet.


----------



## ima (Jul 14, 2012)

Israel should just surrender, pack up and leave. There's no long term future for them in Palestine.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 14, 2012)

ima said:


> To save itself, all Israelis should convert to Islam. Poof! No more tangles!



You make an interesting suggestion----do you know of any muslim societies  that have  not engage in deadly internecine fighting?    Right now  in several muslim countries----eg---Pakistan,  Yemen,  Iraq, Syria -----the gutters are red with blood as muslims kill muslims.   I have relatives who SURVIVED in muslim countries-----only by STAYING AWAY FROM THE MUSLIMS ---and,  or course, some who are alive because they escaped to Israel.   I suggest that you become a  SHIITE MUSLIM   and  run away to Pakistan


----------



## ima (Jul 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > To save itself, all Israelis should convert to Islam. Poof! No more tangles!
> ...


But we don't give a crap about arabs fighting arabs. For some strange reason, the US only cares about arabs fighting Israel. Why is that?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 14, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...




Try to keep up----the US actually intervened in the fighting in Libya       As to "CARING"     you have no way of knowing about who cares about what        You seem a bit "bitter"  about something------your statement is  ACCUSATORY      Most americans I have encountered do not care at all as to what is going on outside of their own lives  -----most barely know-----my guess is that you are one of them.     The USA has never been involved in any of the fighting that involved Israel -----but we have been involved in LOTS OF OTHER areas of conflict        Are you over the age of 15?      You are taking part in a discussion about     Israel and Palestine------this discussion group does not represent the entire populaiotn of either the world or the USA


----------



## ima (Jul 14, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The US intervened in Libya to save American oil, just like in Iraq.
"*The USA has never been involved in any of the fighting that involved Israel*" So why were we in Lebanon, Iraq, Afghanistan, threatening Iran, troops in Saudi Arabia... and 9/11.


----------



## Jos (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...






try a review of history -----the UNITED STATES has several reasons for being involved in conflict           One is the interests of the USA are affected      another is ethical concerns ------you would not understand      Strictly speaking-----the USA  had no real reason to involve itself in world war II   against   THE THIRD REICH-------the third reich had not attacked the USA  ------it had attacked the filthy and disgusting and worthless ----limeys ------the slobs that did not even have oil


----------



## ima (Jul 15, 2012)

irosie91 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > The US intervened in Libya to save American oil, just like in Iraq.
> ...


The US has no real interest in Israel, and you haven't shown me any either.
The Nazi were attacking US shipping off at least the east coast and were attacking some of their economic interests elsewhere. Plus, tons of Americans had fairly recently come from Europe.
In the US, only the Jews care about Israel, and not all of them at that, and it's not because it's their "old  country" where their family is from, but only a religious reason, as well as some christian sects that need armageddon in the ME to have Jesus come back, so they support Israel, or at least the major conflict there.

"it had attacked the filthy and disgusting and worthless ----limeys". I can see that sensible discussion with you is not possible. See ya.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...




you are obviously confused----you ASSERT that the US intervened in Libya and Iraq  "to save american oil"               and THEN  claim that the intervention in any country over there is based on  "BEING INVOLVED WITH ISRAEL"     Make up your mind-------it is clear that reading  islamo nazi pig propaganda has  SCRAMBLED YOUR BRAIN         Did the US enter world war II to  "SAVE THE JEWS"    too.      Lots of islamo nazi pigs make that interesting claim, too.


----------



## SAYIT (Jul 15, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



You were at least amusing when you were "sucking off goats." 
Now that you're "off the scale" you just seem stupid.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 15, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Anyone want be to socially and politically fashionable? I have access to a carload of 8x12 blue and white checked tablecloths, for use as headwear or a Sham Wow. Also make a fashion statement with stunning Olive Drab camouflage 3 gallon water buckets to use as footwear.Invented and worn proudly by former PLO honcho Yessir Arafart, these items are availabe at 7-11 stores only in Dearborn,MI or Gaza. Order yours today from Party Hats and Boots.com. Just $ .79 plus a modest shipping fee of $19.48.


----------



## Hollie (Jul 15, 2012)

ima said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



You may be right about the U.S. intervening in Libya to save American oil. I've read reports that suggest huge quantities of oil are being smuggled out of that nation - in inocuous looking plastic quart containers labeled _10w - 30_


----------



## tooldtocare (Aug 12, 2012)

The Old Testament is about the Jews and God. God gives them an alternative, do what I say and the world will be a different place, peace will flourish and love and kindness will become the norm. Ignore my covenants and you will surfer terribly for it which includes but not limited to becoming a proverb and byword wherever you go.

(Deu 11:26 KJV) Behold, *I set before you this day a blessing and a curse*; 
(Due 11:27 KJV) *A blessing, if ye obey the commandments *of the LORD your God, which I command you this day: 
(Deu 11:28 KJV)* And a curse, if ye will not obey the commandments* of the LORD your God, but turn aside out of the way which I command you this day, to go after other gods, which ye have not known. 
 (Exo 19:5 KJV)  Now therefore, * if ye will obey my voice *indeed, and keep my covenant, *then ye shall be a peculiar treasure unto me above all people: for all the earth is mine:*
(Deu 28:58 KJV)  *If thou wilt not observe to do all the words of this law* that are written in this book, that thou mayest fear this glorious and fearful name, THE LORD THY GOD;
 (Deu 4:27 KJV)  And* the LORD shall scatter you* among the nations, and* ye shall be left few in number* among the heathen, whither the LORD shall lead you.
 (Deu 28:37 KJV)  *And thou shalt become an astonishment, a proverb, and a byword*, among all nations whither the LORD shall lead thee.

This no one can deny, they were scattered, they were left few in number and those numbers are decreasing by the day. And the byword is well known. If you dont get the actual connection here then that is your problem; not mine. As a gentile I would rather see a peaceful world where we all work together to solve the many problems that lay ahead but if not then we will survive, but you and yours will NOT. 

BTW Scripture also says they will be gathered for the final judgment and that day has arrived as well. They be gathered and the place they were gathered is called ISRAEL. The only thing left is the judgment and that day will arrive in your lifetime. So enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 12, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I've made a personal fortune from these sales and now I'm taking bids on franchises. Starting bids are $79.98. Get 'em while they last!


----------



## ima (Aug 17, 2012)

tooldtocare said:


> The Old Testament is about the Jews and God. God gives them an alternative, do what I say and the world will be a different place, peace will flourish and love and kindness will become the norm. Ignore my covenants and you will surfer terribly for it which includes but not limited to becoming a proverb and byword wherever you go.
> 
> (Deu 11:26 KJV) Behold, *I set before you this day a blessing and a curse*;
> (Due 11:27 KJV) *A blessing, if ye obey the commandments *of the LORD your God, which I command you this day:
> ...



The Old testament was written by people who had barely just invented the wheel. Plus you have no proof that god said anything to anyone. Please get a grip. For your own sake.


----------

